# Explosions reported at Boston marathon



## LizardKing (Apr 15, 2013)

(Possible NSFW images and videos in further links)

http://www.businessinsider.com/explosion-at-boston-marathon-2013-4
http://deadspin.com/explosions-reported-at-the-boston-marathon-473008941
http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream3
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2013/04/boston-marathon-explosions-live/64246/

Other stuff leaking in over Twitter and whatnot. Seems like 2 explosions near the finish line with a possible 3rd (unexploded) bomb. Reports say 3 dead, 30+ casualties so far. While there's been shooting and whatnot in the news, I can't recall any events like this in recent years, in the US at least. Gotta suck running all that way and then this happens at the finish. No news on anyone taking responsibility for it yet.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 15, 2013)

*Bombing at the Boston Marathon*

Looks like the news is still breaking but someome bombed near the finish line at the Marathon.

Dozens injured

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/16/us/explosions-reported-at-site-of-boston-marathon.html


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2013)

A third and controled explosion will happen in the next few minutes, according to the bbc.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2013/04/live-updates-boston-marathon-explosion/

This one has a live feed to the site.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

I just heard about this.  Who is responsible for this?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I just heard about this.  Who is responsible for this?



Currently unknown. 

Two explosions went off within seconds of each other according to witness reports. A third was rumored to still be in a hotel unexploded but that is yet to be confirmed. 2 confirmed dead and at least 23 injured.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2013)

The news is reporting that the third device found was set off in a controlled detonation and that two more unexploded bombs were found.  Also, one of the suspects is in the hospital.


----------



## Teal (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy shit. D:


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

This is awful.  Best of luck to the injured and their families.  Thank god the bomb techs were able to contain the other two explosives.  I've also heard that it's unlikely that more attacks are coming, which at least is some good news.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy mother of fuck.... Hope they track down those who planted the bombs and bring them to justice.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder what the people responsible's motives were.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Third explosive was detonated at the JFK Library.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Third explosive was detonated at the JFK Library.



There are reports of two more but that is yet TBC.

According to the police commissioner the explosion at JFK library was not controlled.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 15, 2013)

Apparently multiple unexploded bombs have been found at Mandarin Hotel and elsewhere. Fox News and Boston PD fluctuate between 2 and 3 casualties. Fire at JFK Library, may be related.



CannonFodder said:


> I wonder what the people responsible's motives were.


Isn't Tax Day today?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> Apparently multiple unexploded bombs have been found at Mandarin Hotel and elsewhere. Fox News and Boston PD fluctuate between 2 and 3 casualties. Fire at JFK Library, may be related.
> 
> 
> Isn't Tax Day today?



Third explosion at JFK library, it was NOT a controlled explosion. 3 explosions total.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 15, 2013)

Two initial explosions at a hotel near the finish line of the Marathon, two unexploded devices were found close to that area where one has been made safe. Third explosion has happened at the JFK library.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2013)

Boston is shutting down cell service in order to prevent remote detonations, AP just reported.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> There are reports of two more but that is yet TBC.
> 
> According to the police commissioner the explosion at JFK library was not controlled.



Yeah that's what I heard too, but apparently it could have been just an electrical fire, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

It was NK that did it.

Kim jong un hit a bomb with a golf club and landed it right there :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 15, 2013)

Apparently there are also bombs in trash cans? Can anyone confirm that?
Jeez, this is absolutely horrible


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 15, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Third explosion at JFK library, it was NOT a controlled explosion. 3 explosions total.


http://www.dotnews.com/2013/jfk-library-official-fire-not-related-marathon-attack


----------



## ADF (Apr 15, 2013)

Watching it on the BBC live stream.

I don't know what worries me more, the terrorist attack itself being successful despite all the measures in place, or what the government is going to use it to justify. Look at all the attack on liberties 9/11 justified, they're going to use this to step it up even more.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I wonder what the people responsible's motives were.



Fox will say it's terrorism and that we need to impeach Obama and get Jed Bush into office so we can go marching into Afghanistan again. 

But it's probably just insane people. People who have lost their humanity, their empathy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2013)

It's pretty grisly. NSFW.

I really wonder how this is going to develop. :/


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 15, 2013)

ADF said:


> I don't know what worries me more, the terrorist attack itself being successful despite all the measures in place, or what the government is going to use it to justify. Look at all the attack on liberties 9/11 justified, they're going to use this to step it up even more.


'course they fingered a convenient Arab already...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Apparently there are also bombs in trash cans? Can anyone confirm that?
> Jeez, this is absolutely horrible


I heard that the bombs were small enough to hide in trash cans, but not that they were.  I don't think that's been released yet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's pretty grisly. NSFW.
> 
> I really wonder how this is going to develop. :/



Poor man...

SERIOUSLY hope this has nothing to do with North Korea.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> 'course they fingered a convenient Arab already...



I'm not going to believe a New York Post story until I see it reported elsewhere with sources other than the New York Post.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry for the double-post.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Third explosion at JFK library, it was NOT a controlled explosion. 3 explosions total.



Boston Police just said that this is an unrelated incident: https://twitter.com/Boston_Police/status/323909232195944449

Also, RT updated with this: "21:31 GMT: Boston police denied a claim by the New York Post that a 20-year-old Saudi Arabian national was in custody as a suspect in the blasts."


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

68 including children. What the Hell?
We just aren't getting a break. Aurora, Sandy Hook, the Texas Community College (name escapes me), now Boston. Not claiming there are connections, but the tragedies have been frequent. It's absolute madness.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 15, 2013)

This must have been planned out well for the bombs to start going off just after the race finished. The quest really remains "what were they trying to accomplish?"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> This must have been planned out well for the bombs to start going off just after the race finished. The quest really remains "what were they trying to accomplish?"


I think it's official.  Shit has gone off the fucking deep end.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Trying? I'd say they got what they wanted depending on who's behind it.


----------



## ADF (Apr 15, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> The quest really remains "what were they trying to accomplish?"



Someone the US pissed off? There are lots of contenders. Of course there is always your local nutter.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> This must have been planned out well for the bombs to start going off just after the race finished. The quest really remains "what were they trying to accomplish?"


Well if this was a terror attack, it's the same hatred of America as all the other incidents.  It's impossible for us to understand, but unfortunately it's nothing new.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

ADF said:


> Someone the US pissed off? There are lots of contenders. Of course there is always your local nutter.



I hope it's the latter. We don't need another war.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 15, 2013)

Agh, man, this is horrible. It'd be odd for NK to be involved in this, it's an odd target to hit.  Besides the mass grouping of people, but still.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's pretty grisly. NSFW.
> 
> I really wonder how this is going to develop. :/



Holy freaking shit... That poor bastard!

Is there any news yet on who might be responsible?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Not yet.

Barack will be speaking on it in about 20-30 minutes.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

This sure seems like a terror attack, but we shouldn't make assumptions.  It only take one psycho to create a tragedy.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope whoever is responsible is found. If it was a terrorist attack, which terrorist group did it, I wonder? All we can do now is hope everybody in hospital recovers fully.




Gibby said:


> It's pretty grisly. NSFW.



Holy moses. You can actually see his veins flapping about (I've whited it out in case it was too gruesome to describe).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2013)

ADF said:


> There are lots of contenders. Of course there is always your local nutter.



Middle-eastern terrorists, N.Korea, the Jews, the American Gubmint itself, a hoax; or a Bane impersonator. Place your bets.

It's honestly really mind-boggling. Bombs are being found all over the place aren't they? Sheeiiit


----------



## ADF (Apr 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I hope it's the latter. We don't need another war.



When has America not been at war in one form or another? It's what comes with being the empire of the day, global super powers always go to war in an effort to maintain their position in the world. The Roman Empire exhausted itself through perpetual war and expansion, as did the British Empire, as will America.

Hopefully there is nowhere to point the finger, as America's first instinct after 9/11 was to go invade whoever they thought was to blame.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Middle-eastern terrorists, N.Korea, the Jews, the American Gubmint itself, a hoax; or a Bane impersonator. Place your bets.
> 
> It's honestly really mind-boggling. Bombs are being found all over the place aren't they? Sheeiiit


Probably a group of local nutters.  Sounds like a local militia would do.  If it were foreign terrorists they probably would have gone for a higher profile target, North Korea would have probably for a politician.  A local militia would have the know how to do something like this and would have the ability to do so.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I hope whoever is responsible is found. If it was a terrorist attack, which terrorist group did it, I wonder? All we can do now is hope everybody in hospital recovers fully.
> 
> Holy moses. You can actually see his veins flapping about (I've whited it out in case it was too gruesome to describe).



It's awful. He won't walk again. And for no reason or warning.



ADF said:


> When has America not been at war in one form or another? It's what comes with being the empire of the day, global super powers always go to war in an effort to maintain their position in the world. The Roman Empire exhausted itself through perpetual war and expansion, as did the British Empire, as will America.
> 
> Hopefully there is nowhere to point the finger, as America's first instinct after 9/11 was to go invade whoever they thought was to blame.



Alright, I fucking apologize.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

ADF said:


> When has America not been at war in one form or another? It's what comes with being the empire of the day, global super powers always go to war in an effort to maintain their position in the world. The Roman Empire exhausted itself through perpetual war and expansion, as did the British Empire, as will America.
> 
> Hopefully there is nowhere to point the finger, as America's first instinct after 9/11 was to go invade whoever they thought was to blame.



America isn't really expanding at the moment.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's awful. He won't walk again. And for no reason or warning.



I've seen so many pictures of young ladies being carried like delicate crying babies and laid down on stretchers (despite looking pretty okay) and carted away to safety, yet that guy gets both his legs blown off, sped around in a shitty little wheelchair, and looks more concerned about whether or not he left the kettle on at home than anything else.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

ADF said:


> When has America not been at war in one form or another? It's what comes with being the empire of the day, global super powers always go to war in an effort to maintain their position in the world. The Roman Empire exhausted itself through perpetual war and expansion, as did the British Empire, as will America.
> 
> Hopefully there is nowhere to point the finger, as America's first instinct after 9/11 was to go invade whoever they thought was to blame.


Are you seriously turning this thread into "boo america" thread?  There's people dead and you have the balls to go "you deserved it"?!  Do you think the children at Sandy Hook deserved it?  In your head does someone being a american honestly justify killing them?


----------



## ADF (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Are you seriously turning this thread into "boo america" thread?  There's people dead and you have the balls to go "you deserved it"?!



No, I am not trying to turn this into a "boo America" thread, so calm down.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I've seen so many pictures of young ladies being carried like delicate crying babies and laid down on stretchers (despite looking pretty okay) and carted away to safety, yet that guy gets both his legs blown off, sped around in a shitty little wheelchair, and looks more concerned about whether or not he left the kettle on at home than anything else.


That's what shock does to you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That's what shock does to you.



You honestly wonder if he even feels the pain in such a state....


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

ADF said:


> No, I am not trying to turn this into a "boo" America thread, so calm down.


There's people dead, and pardon my language, but you're being a complete assface about it.  The people dead did NOT deserve to die, they were innocent citizens.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2013)

ADF said:


> No, I am not trying to turn this into a "boo America" thread, so calm down.



Yeah but basically your post was all like GOSH AMERICA IS ALWAYS AT WAR LETS HOPE THEY DONT START YET ANOTHER ONE

This isn't really the time to bitch, lets just speculate about things and not argue for now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Easy, Sir Jaws. Inappropriate as it was, he said he's not trying to hijack the thread.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 15, 2013)

The strange thing is that we were learning about how to treat/dress severed limbs (before the ambulance arrives) in my first aid course today, that and treating for shock....


----------



## ADF (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> There's people dead, and pardon my language, but you're being a complete assface about it.  The people dead did NOT deserve to die, they were innocent citizens.



I was talking to XoPachi regarding America and it's seemingly perpetual waring efforts, as well as the possibility of this continuing that. There was nothing in my response that indicated anyone deserves to die, that's something you've taken out from nowhere, something that will be down to the high tension of this very recent and fresh event. I know this is all upsetting, but try not to read what's not there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> The strange thing is that we were leaning about how to treat/dress severed limbs (before the ambulance arrives) in my first aid course today, that and treating for shock....



If I get my ass blown up I think I'd rather stay in shock. Stuff is less painful when you're in shock, so I hear. Either that or pump me full of drugs.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone else think that cancelling today's pro sports events might not be a bad idea?


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> America isn't really expanding at the moment.


Today people don't even know where they got wars going on, cause it is a matter of national bullshyt.

I think, it dosn't look like a terrorist attack at all, more like a murder, or some pissed off local.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Today people don't even know where they got wars going on, cause it is a matter of national bullshyt.
> 
> I think, it dosn't look like a terrorist attack at all, more like a murder, or some pissed off local.


 Having wars is different than expansionism.  Both of our latest wars were completely unnecessary, but there's nothing to suggest that we are attempting to expand.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Probably a group of local nutters.  Sounds like a local militia would do.  If it were foreign terrorists they probably would have gone for a higher profile target, North Korea would have probably for a politician.  A local militia would have the know how to do something like this and would have the ability to do so.



Well, no, the Boston Marathon -is- a high profile target.  Look at all the coverage it's getting.  It's a huge international event and the bombs went off just near finish line.  I'm watching free online live streaming coverage on CTV News Channel, a network that normally charges $6.95 a month for their live stream, they opened it up due to the event.  This is pretty high profile.  You also need to consider that targets also need to be accessible and a big marathon is a pretty accessible target compared to other 'harder' targets.  You have no information to really tell you weather this is an act of domestic terrorism, foreign terrorism, or just a lone wacko.  You're just blindly guessing and asserting it as reason.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah my cousins were in the race. Luckily they're all fine. But geez.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You honestly wonder if he even feels the pain in such a state....




He probably can't - if you look at the picture carefully you can see someone has rapped a ribbon or something around his thigh, stopping the blood flow so blood doesn't spill everywhere and to make his leg go numb. That and the shock of losing his legs so suddenly.

At least I think that's what it is. If it isn't then holy hell it must be unimaginably painful.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If I get my ass blown up I think I'd rather stay in shock. Stuff is less painful when you're in shock, so I hear. Either that or pump me full of drugs.


I wouldn't reccomend shock since it can lead to hypoxemia and cardiac arrest...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> lets just speculate about things and not argue for now.


Hopefully they'll be able to find the culprits soon.  They should at least be able to find some of the people involved since making bombs requires a person to have knowledge into it and that at least narrows down the search from everyone to people with backgrounds in fields or experience in bomb making.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

It's been deemed an act of terror, but there's no way of knowing whether it was an American or foreign born terrorist, like an Al-Qaeda member.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Having wars is different than expansionism.  Both of our latest wars were completely unnecessary, but there's nothing to suggest that we are attempting to expand.



And the fact that our targets happened to be a major source of crude oil, the lifeblood of industry and to a lesser extent all life in America, doesn't ring any bells for you?

I don't like sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but, seriously, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Barack is on.

Same stream. Just keeping it up to date since the thread is moving fast.
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2013/04/live-updates-boston-marathon-explosion/


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Hopefully they'll be able to find the culprits soon.  They should at least be able to find some of the people involved since making bombs requires a person to have knowledge into it and that at least narrows down the search from everyone to people with backgrounds in fields or experience in bomb making.


Not necessarily.  You can find out how to make a bomb online.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy fucking hell. When I read something about a bombing on a friend of mine's FB I figured they were just joking about it, but seeing the pictures in this thread I just ...
No words.

I just hope people who aren't currently injured stay safe and that those who are injured can recover.
Fucking hell, who just plants half a dozen bombs to blow people to smithereens... .___.
Yes, I know plenty of terrorist organisations or fucked-up people would, but still.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> And the fact that our targets happened to be a major source of crude oil, the lifeblood of industry and to a lesser extent all life in America, doesn't ring any bells for you?
> 
> I don't like sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but, seriously, it's a no-brainer.


Our targets are also hotbeds for terrorism, which could be a factor as to why we choose them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

That wasn't very helpful. ;-;


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Not necessarily.  You can find out how to make a bomb online.


Depends on the sort of bomb and how easy it is to make and acquire the materials.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 15, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> And the fact that our targets happened to be a major source of crude oil, the lifeblood of industry and to a lesser extent all life in America, doesn't ring any bells for you?
> 
> I don't like sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but, seriously, it's a no-brainer.



Is this thread really the place to discuss this?


----------



## ADF (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Anyone else think that cancelling today's pro sports events might not be a bad idea?



These sort of people want to disrupt daily life, create panic, hurt the economy amongst other things. Carrying on as normal when you can is a way of showing resistance to that, with a hint of caution of course.

After the UK 7/7 bombings there was a grim determination to carry on. People were of course affected, but they got on with the day.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Hopefully they'll be able to find the culprits soon.  They should at least be able to find some of the people involved since making bombs requires a person to have knowledge into it and that at least narrows down the search from everyone to people with backgrounds in fields or experience in bomb making.



What in the fuck are you talking about?  The information is WIDELY available, the only thing that makes bomb making 'tricky' is trying to mask them in an effort to get them into secure areas and trying to acquire the materials.  The Oklahoma City Bombing was carried out with little more than fertilizer, racing fuel and a rental van.  The ENTIRE assembly is on the Wikipedia page.  The only thing that keeps you from rebuilding the bomb yourself is that all KINDS of red flags go up now when anyone outside of the agricultural industry buys a truck load of fertilizer.


----------



## miskey (Apr 15, 2013)

my teacher was running there...hope she's okay...


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

I figured the Associated Press would have been dominating my YouTube feed like a fed Cho'Gath.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

ADF said:


> These sort of people want to disrupt daily life, create panic, hurt the economy amongst other things. Carrying on as normal when you can is a way of showing resistance to that, with a hint of caution of course.
> 
> After the UK 7/7 bombings there was a grim determination to carry on. People were of course affected, but they got on with the day.


Cancelling today's sporting events wouldn't have a very big impact on the economy or daily life.  I just think all safety measures should be put into action to make sure this doesn't repeat.  I agree to a certain extent; shutting down the country for a week would be disastrous.  But I don't think closing off stadiums for a day can hurt.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Are you seriously turning this thread into "boo america" thread?  There's people dead and you have the balls to go "you deserved it"?!  Do you think the children at Sandy Hook deserved it?  In your head does someone being a american honestly justify killing them?



Is this post what I think it is?

Is this the same cry for "respecting the dead" (translation: don't question or criticize anything) that I remember immediately after 9/11?

Dude...you're better than this. ADF, being in the UK, is naturally going to feel less emotion about the event then an American (or especially a Bostonian). He sees, rightly, how a culture of violence perpetrated by the American military apparatus has understandably caused hated towards this nation, and given criminal elements their justification for carrying out attacks. He connects the dots on how, if this turns out to be a terror event, this country certainly has created reasons in the minds of certain people for attacking its citizens, and all you have to offer is "be quiet, show some respect?" To be frank: if people had not been cowed into suppressing their critical thinking in the aftermath of 9/11, perhaps the Iraq war wouldn't have happened and thousands of American solider and hundreds of thousands of Iraqis would not have been killed.

 ADF didn't say "fuck the people that died." He didn't say that he hoped more people would be killed. He tried to offer an honest appraisal of the reasons this might've happened. And you, basically, advocate the suppression of dissent. Good God.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Cancelling today's sporting events wouldn't have a very big impact on the economy or daily life.  I just think all safety measures should be put into action to make sure this doesn't repeat.  I agree to a certain extent; shutting down the country for a week would be disastrous.  But I don't think closing off stadiums for a day can hurt.


what sports are playing? football is out of season, baseball is barely in season, nobody goes to soccer and hockey sporting events. if anybody bombs the roller derby, they probably had it coming. it aint gonna change nothing.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Azure said:


> what sports are playing? football is out of season, baseball is barely in season, nobody goes to soccer and hockey sporting events. if anybody bombs the roller derby, they probably had it coming. it aint gonna change nothing.


There are 26 baseball, basketball, and hockey games today.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 15, 2013)

The two notable explosions were said to be remote. With this, I don't think we're dealing with ANY old nutcase. It being an act of terrorism isn't out of the realm of possibility, but we have to confirm it was by the apprehention of whoever did it. Some may find it surprising how far a group, let alone an indevidual can move within a few hours.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> There are 26 baseball, basketball, and hockey games today.


and they are all vastly different in scope, than one of the worlds biggest marathons. its a lot easier to toss a bomb in a trashcan than it is to smuggle it into a sports stadium and have to basically die with it. besides, it aint gonna happen anyway. its like if somebody bombs a restaurant, do we close all restaurants? i already paid for my meal!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Azure said:


> and they are all vastly different in scope, than one of the worlds biggest marathons. its a lot easier to toss a bomb in a trashcan than it is to smuggle it into a sports stadium and have to basically die with it. besides, it aint gonna happen anyway. its like if somebody bombs a restaurant, do we close all restaurants? i already paid for my meal!


I don't think it's going to happen either.  Extremely unlikely.  But MSG and other venues will be packed, and I don't see anything wrong with some extra safety measures for the day.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 15, 2013)

Azure said:


> what sports are playing? football is out of season, baseball is barely in season, nobody goes to soccer and hockey sporting events. if anybody bombs the roller derby, they probably had it coming. it aint gonna change nothing.



Boston Bruins hosting the Ottawa Senators today.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> What in the fuck are you talking about?  The information is WIDELY available, the only thing that makes bomb making 'tricky' is trying to mask them in an effort to get them into secure areas and trying to acquire the materials.  The Oklahoma City Bombing was carried out with little more than fertilizer, racing fuel and a rental van.  The ENTIRE assembly is on the Wikipedia page.  The only thing that keeps you from rebuilding the bomb yourself is that all KINDS of red flags go up now when anyone outside of the agricultural industry buys a truck load of fertilizer.


Okay, seriously?  The bombs in Boston were small enough to be hidden in trash cans, not that they were, but still with how massive the explosion was, how much damage it did it probably and how many there were chances are it wasn't one of the types you can make with stuff from walmart as in something your average joe can't get a hold of easily without setting of all kinds of red flags and cops busting down your door.  My point is that it's probably someone that could obtain the materials needed through legitimate channels or someone that could obtain it without cops busting down their door wondering why they are buying materials that could be used to make a bomb.

It doesn't just have to be someone with a background in the armed forces or a explosives expert, it could be anything from someone that works in the chemistry industry to someone that does something as mundane as a work around said materials.

What I mean by that is if you were to poll your average person and ask them if they knew how to make a high explosive chances are most of them wouldn't know or have the ability to get the materials needed.


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Apr 15, 2013)

my goodness,this really is terrible


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Boston Bruins hosting the Ottawa Senators today.



I think that was cancelled


----------



## OtisTheDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Did any one else see that about the facebook page that was Thoughts go out to the victims of the boston marathon bombings that was made 2 days before? then Facebook removed all the links to the page, sounds like something is going on here :/  I hate seeing news like that, why can't they just be happy and expand their minds instead of killing people who dont agree with them, who ever it was its the same rule :/


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 15, 2013)

I heard about almost half-an-hour later. I was watching a soccer game at work then immediately switched to a news-channel. 



CannonFodder said:


> I just heard about this.  Who is responsible for this?


I believe Police already found someone to point the first fingers (what do you know, it's an Arabic person that happened to be there), but I'm sure someone will eventually find a way to blame North Korea on this, or at least, link them to the incident :V 
(also, please note the ":V" icon there ok? Thanks)


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 15, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Did any one else see that about the facebook page that was Thoughts go out to the victims of the boston marathon bombings that was made 2 days before? then Facebook removed all the links to the page, sounds like something is going on here :/  I hate seeing news like that, why can't they just be happy and expand their minds instead of killing people who dont agree with them, who ever it was its the same rule :/



That sounds like some creepy pasta story.

And yeah, pretty bad, would have thought something like this wouldnt happen after previous terrorist attacks.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like those bombs were pretty weak, only people that were right next to it, got hurt, i wonder is there are any casualties at all.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Looks like those bombs were pretty weak, only people that were right next to it, got hurt, i wonder is there are any casualties at all.


2 dead, 100+ injured.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Looks like those bombs were pretty weak, only people that were right next to it, got hurt, i wonder is there are any casualties at all.


At least two casualties, at least 60 injured, maybe over 90.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 15, 2013)

OtisTheDog said:


> Did any one else see that about the facebook page that was Thoughts go out to the victims of the boston marathon bombings that was made 2 days before? then Facebook removed all the links to the page, sounds like something is going on here :/



It was just someone who heard what was happening and edited the name of the page.  It was originally some page about horses.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

They got some guy, because he was running away from the explosion and they found it suspicious ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

The number of injured is up to 110 now.

Also the two unexploded bombs were either C4 or something of the sort.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/15/us/boston-marathon-things-we-know/index.html


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I think that was cancelled



Postponed, and yes.  Not knowing anything else yet, I'd think they did it as much for their own security as out of respect for their local fans, or for the latter reason more so.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> They got some guy, because he was running away from the explosion and they found it suspicious ^^



WHAT!? Running away from a scene where another explosion could occur is suspicious? I'd be hauling ass out of there for just that reason. It's the "fight or flight" scenario.


----------



## Ley (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy shit. 

How much more shit is going to go down before the end of the year?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

Now that the police is saying it was a plastic explosive, such as C4 or such, that sure should narrow down their list of potential suspects.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> WHAT!? Running away from a scene where another explosion could occur is suspicious? I'd be hauling ass out of there for just that reason. It's the "fight or flight" scenario.


Also, he was an Arab...


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 15, 2013)

We don't know anything concrete until a claim of responsibility or a conclusive investigation, but you have to wonder if it wasn't a Montana Freemen-style group "protesting" against taxes or the like. Conserfascists can be trust to be capable of that, they blew up abortion clinics in the past after all.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Also, he was an Arab...



Still, I wonder how many people ran from the scene just afterward. Meaning it could be almost anyone. If it were a terrorist bombing, why toward the end of the race? It would make a bigger impact to set off the bombs as the first people crossed the finish line. I'm thinking it was a grudge against someone specific and all the other people were collateral damage. 
But that's just speculation.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Still, I wonder how many people ran from the scene just afterward. Meaning it could be almost anyone. If it were a terrorist bombing, why toward the end of the race? It would make a bigger impact to set off the bombs as the first people crossed the finish line. I'm thinking it was a grudge against someone specific and all the other people were collateral damage.
> But that's just speculation.



More people were crossing the finish line at that point that when top runners were doing so.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Still, I wonder how many people ran from the scene just afterward. Meaning it could be almost anyone. If it were a terrorist bombing, why toward the end of the race? It would make a bigger impact to set off the bombs as the first people crossed the finish line. I'm thinking it was a grudge against someone specific and all the other people were collateral damage.
> But that's just speculation.


Yes, the way bombs were placed is kind of awkward, i mean, we have many people sitting on left, many runing on road, and the bomb goes off on right, where there is almost no people at all.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Now that the police is saying it was a plastic explosive, such as C4 or such, that sure should narrow down their list of potential suspects.



Sure doesn't look like c4.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Yes, the way bombs were placed is kind of awkward, i mean, we have many people sitting on left, many runing on road, and the bomb goes off on right, where there is almost no people at all.



It looks like there were a good number of people there, and there were more devices that weren't set off.  They could've been in the bleachers or anywhere around the scene.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 15, 2013)

Our world is one clusterfuck after another. Also, kinda funny how you can have hundreds of people running away from a bomb and someone sees a arab and automatically their dick gets hard with suspicion and accusation. Running away from a explosion that just killed and maimed horrifically seems pretty damn suspect, doesn't it? Fucking morons.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> More people were crossing the finish line at that point that when top runners were doing so.



Perhaps you're right. But at such an event wouldn't someone from the city government be present to greet the first ones acrossed the line? Or maybe not. I don't know how the race is goes beyond it being 26 miles long.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Yes, the way bombs were placed is kind of awkward, i mean, we have many people sitting on left, many runing on road, and the bomb goes off on right, where there is almost no people at all.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkzGmH6TSg
The video looks like plenty of people to me.
Also, small bombings like this aren't always done to kill the most amount of people possible.  They're done to enlist fear and panic on their victims.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

oh wait, there seems to be some people in there


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Perhaps you're right. But at such an event wouldn't someone from the city government be present to greet the first ones acrossed the line? Or maybe not. I don't know how the race is goes beyond it being 26 miles long.



The marathon winner crossed the finish line hours before the crowd of runners got there.



MicheleFancy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkzGmH6TSg
> The video looks like plenty of people to me.
> Also, small bombings like this aren't always done to kill the most amount of people possible.  They're done to enlist fear and panic on their victims.



This is in fact part of the definition of terrorism: Instilling fear in a civilian population.  The other half is the reason, which has yet to emerge in this case: to effect political action or a change in government policy.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

Still, it seems like the worst possible place for a bomb, also next one exploded far away.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Still, it seems like the worst possible place for a bomb, also next one exploded far away.



Not all terrorists are smart or execute their plans perfectly.  Whatever tiny consolation that may be, thank goodness for it.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 15, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> This is in fact part of the definition of terrorism: Instilling fear in a civilian population.  The other half is the reason, which has yet to emerge in this case: to effect political action or a change in government policy.



I hope those behind it come out soon.  Information is power and without it, people panic.  The longer we don't have information, the wider the fear and conspiracies will spread.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 15, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I hope those behind it come out soon.  Information is power and without it, people panic.  The longer we don't have information, the wider the fear and conspiracies will spread.


I agree info is power, but conspiracies will come, no matter how fast we get informatiOn.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I agree info is power, but conspiracies will come, no matter how fast we get informatiOn.


Here you go: US government did it to push forward some crapy new law.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Not that it matters, but from watching and pausing the youtube video as the first blast occurs, it appears to be at ground level as the shock wave hits/knocks the bottom part of the railing. You'll see what I saying by pausing just before the sound of the explosion.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 15, 2013)

The concern is not the panic itself, but whether said panic will lead to a climate of confusion that would make a great excuse to launch another war or conflict that the super-rich will profit off of.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope the people there are ok..

Though its really hilarious how people here like to point the fingers first before helping out the victims first.

I mean really doesnt their health and well being matter more than placing the blame? Or do you want just moral justification for your actions.

Yes i want the person caught who did this too and yes i want him/her/they brought to justice but lets focus more on helping the people hurt like trying to get more people there to donate blood though i heard there are already people there to do that.

Sorry if i seem nitpicky but half  of the thread is just about utter blaming bullshit.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay, I'll be the first: Conspiracy time:
Isn't it interesting that following the fluctuation on the price of gold and silver that something like this happens?
Call Jesse Ventura!


Seriously though-
It maybe one of those events that no one will be implicated. It does send a terrorist type message-"this can happen, I/we can do it at anytime I/we want". It doesn't have to be foreign terrorists, they could be domestic. Either way, I hope they're caught.


----------



## Krieger (Apr 15, 2013)

As of now, I have heard that one of the casualties was an eight year old child.
I am just infuriated by this. He had his WHOLE life to live, then to have it be abruptly cut short by some freakin terrorist...
Why are so many things happening in such rapid succession?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 15, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> The concern is not the panic itself,* but whether said panic will lead to a climate of confusion that would make a great excuse to launch another war or conflict that the super-rich will profit off of.*



No.

Just no.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

cobalt-blue said:


> Sure doesn't look like c4.


It's what the cops are saying though.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 15, 2013)

I swear, ima be pissed if  another war is started. Blowing each others brains out makes the.world go round.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope this isn't a batman super-villian wannabe.
This is indeed terrible, and no doubt arabic people will face increased discrimination because of this.


I doubt that the devices were made to killing.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I swear, ima be pissed if  another war is started. Blowing each others brains out makes the.world go round.


I highly doubt it will start a war, but you never know.

I also just saw that they don't think plastic explosives were used.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, I'm sure that whoever made the bombs didn't want them to be lethal bombs, so he put them in trash cans. With people nearby. And in a densely packed crowd. 

Yes. Nonlethal bombs. Yes.

*aneurysm*


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 15, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> Yes, I'm sure that whoever made the bombs didn't want them to be lethal bombs, so he put them in trash cans. With people nearby. And in a densely packed crowd.
> 
> Yes. Nonlethal bombs. Yes.
> 
> *aneurysm*




Mines weren't made to kill, but to maim. This sounds the same.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 15, 2013)

A reporter just asked if this was a false flag terror attack to help take away civil liberties. Already it begins.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It's what the cops are saying though.



Sources are saying it wasn't C4:
http://communities.washingtontimes....-marathon-bombings-source-terrorist-attack-n/
http://wtvr.com/2013/04/15/what-we-know-about-the-explosions-aftermath-at-the-boston-marathon/

There's been no word from Boston Police or the FBI saying it was:
https://mobile.twitter.com/Boston_Police


----------



## Aetius (Apr 15, 2013)

Avindur said:


> A reporter just asked if this was a false flag terror attack to help take away civil liberties. Already it begins.



Was the reporter from infowars?


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Not to sound preachy, but could atleast a few of us say a prayer for the people who injured and a moment of silence for the people killed. It is a tragic lose to the parents of the child.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 15, 2013)

Avindur said:


> A reporter just asked if this was a false flag terror attack to help take away civil liberties. Already it begins.



That's just... Wrong. 


Just.. No.

@Not Avindur

And do not dare to turn this into a hateful thread because of white skunks comment, which is not a bad comment at all. You know who you are.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Not to sound preachy, but could atleast a few of us say a prayer for the people who injured and a moment of silence for the people killed. It is a tragic lose to the parents of the child.



You know not alot of people here are for praying. Most of the people here are atheist or agnostics.

But that is beside the point yeah we should at least keep them in our thoughts.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Avindur said:


> A reporter just asked if this was a false flag terror attack to help take away civil liberties. Already it begins.


I originally wrote a long rant in response, but words can't describe how stupid and disrespectful that question was.


----------



## Dokid (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah this surprised me when I saw some tumblr users talking about it this afternoon. Of course people are already screaming "It's the muslims!" and other nonsense. 

I'm glad that people were getting the help though and that they've got the hospitals making the victims the#1 priority right now.
Also glad that someone I knew didn't get hurt. She was right there next to the building but decided to get something to eat 10 minutes prior to the explosion.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Not to sound preachy, but could at least a few of us say a prayer for the people who injured and a moment of silence for the people killed. It is a tragic lose to the parents of the child.



I'm pretty sure most of us were doing this when we first heard the incident arise. That and some of us kinda did at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I originally wrote a long rant in response, but words can't describe how stupid and disrespectful that question was.



I believe it was during a press confrence, not infowars or the such. And im not supporting claims or conspiracies right now, im just saying look at how fast it took for people to accuse the government in this post 9/11 country.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

Avindur said:


> I believe it was during a press confrence, not infowars or the such. And im not supporting claims or conspiracies right now, im just saying look at how fast it took for people to accuse the government in this post 9/11 country.


Yeah I was watching it when it happened.  And there will always be people looking for conspiracies and attention.


----------



## Nothing (Apr 15, 2013)

lol http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57579736/authorities-question-saudi-national-in-boston-attack


----------



## Nothing (Apr 15, 2013)

GET THAT A-RAB


----------



## kyfox (Apr 15, 2013)

Well this sucks. :/ 
Well, now we have to wait to find out who did this and why. Although the big hype is the Saudi dude, This doesn't feel like a Jihadist attack, I mean, you'd think he'd kill more people.(not that I'm wishing that happened.) But who knows. I feel sorry for the parents of the little boy who was killed, that's just awful.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

Nothing said:


> lol http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57579736/authorities-question-saudi-national-in-boston-attack


At first i got confused, because i didn't know what Saudi means, then i found out, it is just another word for Arab! well played cbs.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I originally wrote a long rant in response, but words can't describe how stupid and disrespectful that question was.



I found it an insightful question that puts our government's inner workings on display. Yes, people died and got hurt, but the question WAS relevant.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2013)

Nothing said:


> GET THAT A-RAB


this one?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone know if Fox News has started blaming Muslims yet? I don't have cable so I can't check but it wouldn't surprise me.

Thankfully,  the news channels I've been listening to throughout the day (ABC, NBC,  NPR, CBS radio news, and hell, even a local classic rock station) have  been telling people not to jump to conclusions and blame a specific  group of people or harass them. Good job guys.

I'm going to make a guess and blame a domestic right-wing anarchist. Today's Patriot's Day  in Massachusetts, Tax Day for the entire nation, and Sandy Hook  victim's families were at the race (which some people may blame for  trying to take away their guns). Other possibility is a lone-wolf Muslim  acting in the name of Al-queda or angry at our foreign policies.

Already hearing some claims of a Saudi national being questioned at the hospital. And this might be him being arrested. It begins.

Read that some victims are having ball bearings and other debris pulled out of them, so I suspect the bombs were of the type packed with random shrapnel, like a pipe bomb.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 15, 2013)

It could be the saudi national, it could be an anarcho-liberal due to today being tax day, it could be North koreans due to today being Kim-il Sung's birthday.
It could be anyone. 

What I am more worried about, is whether or not the severely injured people will make it through this ordeal.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it too much to ask to go the rest of the month without seeing another exposed tibia bone on my TV/computer screen? Fuck.

Also, are people honestly throwing North Korea out there as a possibility? Dooooo you know anything at _all_ about world politics?


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 15, 2013)

Aetius said:


> No.
> 
> Just no.



Care to elaborate on your objection?


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Azure said:


> this one?



ROTFLMAO!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Is it too much to ask to go the rest of the month without seeing another exposed tibia bone on my TV/computer screen? Fuck.
> 
> Also, are people honestly throwing North Korea out there as a possibility? Dooooo you know anything at _all_ about world politics?


People freak out and look for anybody to blame, which is somewhat understandable considering who traumatic this was.  But still, people should think about what they're saying before they throw around random accusations and conspiracy theories.


----------



## Nothing (Apr 15, 2013)

THE JEWS


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Anyone know if Fox News has started blaming Muslims yet?



You really need to ask this? 

It's a lot like asking "Did the sun rise today?"


----------



## Aleu (Apr 15, 2013)

Haha North Koreans, seriously? Come on. This is obviously just some nutjob's work.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Apr 15, 2013)

Since it is tax day, is it possible that the Tea Party is behind this? They already have been determined to be wackos so who is to say that they were behind this bombing. I believe Boston was where the origional Tea party occurred and where the movement first started so ...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 15, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Since it is tax day, is it possible that the Tea Party is behind this? They already have been determined to be wackos so who is to say that they were behind this bombing. I believe Boston was where the origional Tea party occurred and where the movement first started so ...


I should facepalm at this but the force I'd need from the sheer stupidity of this would probably kill me. 
Just. Stop. Posting.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 15, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Haha North Koreans, seriously? Come on. This is obviously just some nutjob's work.



I agree with you 100%, but that second sentence... does anything but exclude North Korea :V


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2013)

Please, post more conspiracy theories. They help me achieve orgasm quicker.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Since it is tax day, is it possible that the Tea Party is behind this? They already have been determined to be wackos so who is to say that they were behind this bombing. I believe Boston was where the origional Tea party occurred and where the movement first started so ...


The Tea Party is a US political party that I completely disagree with, but a TERRORIST ORGANIZATION???


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 15, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Since it is tax day, is it possible that the Tea Party is behind this? They already have been determined to be wackos so who is to say that they were behind this bombing. I believe Boston was where the origional Tea party occurred and where the movement first started so ...



Not that there aren't occasional acts of violence by the extreme right wing, but trust me, the Tea Party is all bluster.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Apr 15, 2013)

It doesn't have to be the tea party as a whole, just one member that is tied to it and my golly, we will have a field day ripping them to shreads and maybe even forcibly disbanding them and sending the leadership of them to Guantanimo Bay. It would be in our best interests if they were tied to this bombing and with the circumstances, it would be very easy as well.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 15, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> It doesn't have to be the tea party as a whole, just one member that is tied to it and my golly, we will have a field day ripping them to shreads and maybe even forcibly disbanding them and sending the leadership of them to Guantanimo Bay. It would be in our best interests if they were tied to this bombing and with the circumstances, it would be very easy as well.


Well it could easily be just one person tied to ANY group or organization.  I'm beginning to think this is trolling, because leaders of a political party would not be tortured for the actions of one member.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Since it is tax day, is it possible that the Tea Party is behind this? They already have been determined to be wackos so who is to say that they were behind this bombing. I believe Boston was where the origional Tea party occurred and where the movement first started so ...



It's also Kim Il-Sung's birthday -- the most important day of the year in North Korea.

(unless someone already pointed that out)

edit: oh fuck, just saw the previous page.

o well, I tried


----------



## Rigby (Apr 15, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> It doesn't have to be the tea party as a whole, just one member that is tied to it and my golly, we will have a field day ripping them to shreads and maybe even forcibly disbanding them and sending the leadership of them to Guantanimo Bay. It would be in our best interests if they were tied to this bombing and with the circumstances, it would be very easy as well.



I thought owls were supposed to be wise.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 15, 2013)

Damnit, I really hope that Saudi national had nothing to do with this.
We don't need any more infamy overseas because of a few religious nutjobs.

That picture of the legless guy is horrible. Holy fucking shit,I can't even imagine the pain.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 15, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> I agree with you 100%, but that second sentence... does anything but exclude North Korea :V


You mean the third sentence, love.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy shit.  The number of injured is up to 141.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

inb4 the government uses this to create another black hole to pour money into


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 15, 2013)

It's hard to say who could have perpetuated such an act of violence. When I look at the information available, it certainly points more toward a foreign terrorist or a homegrown violent extremest than it does the usual violent domestic terrorist group. I haven't read any reports of any terrorist groups claiming responsibility, which is odd. A successful attack, especially something as visible as the Boston Marathon, is usually claimed pretty quickly but I haven't seen a report that As-Sahab or other terror groups are even giddy about what happened.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Gotta love the finger pointing. It's history repeating itself. Let's round-up all the muslims and put them in relocation centers just like during WWII with the Japanese Americans. That way all the fear and anxiety will diminish. I'll sleep better knowing Ahab the Arab is behind a barbed wire fence.

Does anyone know what businesses were located at/near the bombing sights? Everyone assumes the marathon runners and or the spectators were the target. A domestic terrorist group might have used the event to cast doubt on who was responsible. Or it could be someone wanting to make it appear as a terrorist attack, and anti-muslim/anti-arab group for example.

And why was the National Guard there? Okay I can buy that a recruiting office might've been close, but how come they were in their combat uniforms? Added security? If so then someone may have known that this would happen. And no, I'm not a conspiracy nut. 

Never rule anything out until it can be proven false.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Gotta love the finger pointing. It's history repeating itself. Let's round-up all the muslims and put them in relocation centers just like during WWII with the Japanese Americans. That way all the fear and anxiety will diminish. I'll sleep better knowing Ahab the Arab is behind a barbed wire fence.



Yes, the finger pointing happens way to quickly. The Centennial Olympic Park bomber was one example where people were ready to finger the security director as the culprit when it was the right wing terrorist Eric Robert Rudolph who carried out the attacks.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Holy shit.  The number of injured is up to 141.



All those poor people.  It's so sad that something so positive and fun can be turned into something so terrible.
For anyone who is feeling down about this and thinking over the horribleness of humanity right now, I'd like to quote Mr. Rogers.

"When I was a boy and I would see scary things in the news, my mother would say to me," Look for the helpers.  You will always find people helping."

I think it's appropriate.  It's terrible what has happened here and what the victims have to go through, but there were a lot of people who ran towards the blasts to help those that needed them most despite what could happen to themselves if they had.  I'm thankful those people were there.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 15, 2013)

<3 Patton Oswalt:

https://www.facebook.com/pattonoswalt/posts/10151440800582655



> Boston. Fucking horrible.
> 
> I remember, when 9/11 went down, my reaction was, "Well, I've had it with humanity."
> 
> ...


----------



## Aetius (Apr 15, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Care to elaborate on your objection?



This isn't some false flag operation by conniving robber barons to exploit wars.

Only delusional fools would believe such a thing.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Does anyone know what businesses were located at/near the bombing sights? Everyone assumes the marathon runners and or the spectators were the target.



It's a pretty safe assumption.

I doubt they were aiming for something else and they just didn't realize the BOSTON FUCKING MARATHON would get in the way.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Know what I love? We've already got the meta people saying it's wrong of us to care about this. Those people who SWEAR that no one gives a shit about the starving kid in Africa. The "red pill" and the "sheeple" talk.

*I HATE THESE PEOPLE
*
You care about a guy who needlessly got his legs blown the fuck off? Oh, you're a media slave buyin' into the big agenda!!! You never care about the starving African kids the media never talks about (even though I see commercials for sponsoring them all the fucking time, but what the fuck ever) why care about these people who were BOMBED?
WHY!?! Because, you meta prick, I can and I DO. I'm tired of people thinking that human compassion is some fucking finite source like gasoline or whatever! Even if you fucking DID donate or shit, FLEW your ass over to help a starving child and build schools, these enlightened motherfuckers tell you your efforts are in vain, your compassion is selfish and fake, and you're STILL buying into this big ominous plan of the government.

And even if I did buy into that logic, I'd have someone else on my back!! "Oh you don't care? You're scum with no compassion for your fellow man!! How could you not care for people being bombed when they just wanted to celebrate? You're a sociopath!" And what would I fucking say in their faces? TV is telling them to care? LIKE THAT'S A BAD THING TO CARE ABOUT PEOPLE IN A NEEDLESS EXPLOSION!!?

So I adopt a neutral approach for most things. Jokes put the fuck on when I'm called ignorant AND a sheep. Saying that I'm too weak and too stupid to comprehend my surroundings or that the media is doing it's job to keep my lips sealed and eyes closed or some insipid bullshit like that!!

You know, WHAT IN THE BLOODY MOTHER OF FUCK IS WRONG WITH EVERYONE TODAY?!?


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 15, 2013)

Aetius said:


> This isn't some false flag operation by conniving robber barons to exploit wars.
> 
> Only delusional fools would believe such a thing.



Oooh, daddy, keep talking dirty to me.

I'm failing to find in my post where I typed the words "false flag." I did not mean that those who profit from wars are directly responsible from the attack. I meant that they may use the climate of fear created by this attack to encourage renewed conflict. 9/11 wasn't perpetrated by profiteers, but they sure as hell exploited the post-9/11 mood of fear to justify wars against countries and people that had nothing to do with the attack.

XoPachi: Dude...relax. If you know people are going to say these things, then just ignore them, and go with your own feelings. Some people care about things outside themselves, others are callous. It's the nature of society.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Know what I love? We've already got the meta  people saying it's wrong of us to care about this. Those people who  SWEAR that no one gives a shit about the starving kid in Africa. The  "red pill" and the "sheeple" talk.



Well, I see where you are coming from but I also see the other side of the picture.

25-50 people get blown away in Syria on a daily basis by their own government. Nobody seems to care about that shit.

But still, this was a huge tragedy -- I have to admit. It just seems like people don't care about stuff like this until it hits home.



Tigercougar said:


> I'm failing to find in my post where I typed  the words "false flag." I did not mean that those who profit from wars  are directly responsible from the attack. I meant that they may use the  climate of fear created by this attack to encourage renewed conflict.  9/11 wasn't perpetrated by profiteers, but they sure as hell exploited  the post-9/11 mood of fear to justify wars against countries and people  that had nothing to do with the attack.



It was exploited more for money than anything else.

Fear means votes and money, when it comes to politics.

The rest is just a show.


----------



## Nothing (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Well, I see where you are coming from but I also see the other side of the picture.
> 
> 25-50 people get blown away in Syria on a daily basis by their own government. Nobody seems to care about that shit.
> 
> But still, this was a huge tragedy -- I have to admit. It just seems like people don't care about stuff like this until it hits home.


theres nothing wrong with caring more about domestic tragedies than foreign ones.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

This kind of shit literally does infuriate me violently. If you don't care, FINE! Don't! I won't judge. Not even silently. But why VILIFY people who care? US doesn't report only US tragedies. We get shit like natural disasters, road bombing news, wars in other countries, protests, and riots because of corrupt government. No matter what even if they did have a segment on CNN for a single starving kid, it'd STILL be looked at as media trying to probe your miiiinnnnd maaaannnn!!!!!


----------



## Rasly (Apr 15, 2013)

Nothing said:


> theres nothing wrong with caring more about domestic tragedies than foreign ones.


There is a whole lot wrong with it, specialy if by "caring more" you mean caring about domestic and not giving a flying fork about all the rest.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> It's a pretty safe assumption.
> 
> I doubt they were aiming for something else and they just didn't realize the BOSTON FUCKING MARATHON would get in the way.



Where did I write that they didn't realize the marathon would get in the way. They probably didn't give a shit. Who knows what does on in a disturbed mind.


Maybe I better refrane from purchasing fireworks this year, the feds might view such a purchase as suspicious prior to the 4th of July.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 15, 2013)

Rasly said:


> There is a whole lot wrong with it, specialy if by "caring more" you mean caring about domestic and not giving a flying fork about all the rest.



Well, if you get concerned/outraged about every bad thing that happens in the world, you won't be able to function or enjoy your own life.

Reading about the death and despair in the world, I can only shake my head and move on lest I be emotionally overwhelmed. Perhaps I don't "care" in the way XoPachi does, but one thing I understand very well is that the tragedies that happen elsewhere directly or indirectly lead into tragedies that happen here. I also know that no country is 100% safe from these kinds of events, and as long as there exists the exploiter class, we, the masses, the exploitees, will continue to die or kill one another for their gain. I acknowledge and feel saddened for the tragedy that's unfolded today, but I'm also concerned about any future ramifications arising from it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Where did I write that they didn't realize the marathon would get in the way. They probably didn't give a shit. Who knows what does on in a disturbed mind.
> 
> 
> Maybe I better refrane from purchasing fireworks this year, the feds might view such a purchase as suspicious prior to the 4th of July.



ITT: Occam's Razor?  WTF is that?  I use Gillette!


----------



## Golden (Apr 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You know, WHAT IN THE BLOODY MOTHER OF FUCK IS WRONG WITH EVERYONE TODAY?!?[/SIZE][/SIZE]


 It's called being cynical, and it is usually expressed by extremely apathetic spineless people who would rather criticize someone for their actions without acting themselves.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> ITT: Occam's Razor?  WTF is that?  I use Gillette!



Typical of a hater. Yawn. . .Is that the best you got? Saying bullshit? It is to laugh.

Oh and cows shit to but they don't brag about it.


----------



## kyfox (Apr 15, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> ???


Occam's Razor is a tool of logic, basically stating, use the simplest means to come to the simplest answer. (I think)
Like, the bombing was a terrorist who had a problem with the government, rather than saying that it's an inside job by the CIA to help Obama establish a monarchy and take over the universe. 

20 bucks on a guerro though. I really don't think this was a black flag op or the Arab. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> It's called being cynical, and it is usually expressed by extremely apathetic spineless people who would rather criticize someone for their actions without acting themselves.



And then saying that, someone will come and start the loop. 

Btw, I'm not talking about anyone here. I saw very SPECIFIC things elsewhere that triggered my rather loud outburst.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 15, 2013)

kyfox said:


> Occam's Razor is a tool of logic, basically stating, use the simplest means to come to the simplest answer. (I think)
> Like, the bombing was a terrorist who had a problem with the government, rather than saying that it's an inside job by the CIA to help Obama establish a monarchy and take over the universe.
> 
> 20 bucks on a guerro though. I really don't think this was a black flag op or the Arab. :/



I didn't discount the terrorist angle, was simply giving other possibilties. But since everyone wants to keep closed to one thing, so be it. Then I'll go with the majority and say Arab terrorists did it.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Well, I see where you are coming from but I also see the other side of the picture.
> 
> 25-50 people get blown away in Syria on a daily basis by their own government. Nobody seems to care about that shit.
> 
> But still, this was a huge tragedy -- I have to admit. It just seems like people don't care about stuff like this until it hits home.



Well, no shit. That's not being bigoted, that's human nature. Bad stuff happens all the time, all over the world. When it happens on a mass scale, close to you, to people like you, it makes you feel it more. Like Tigercougar said, if you were broken up about everything bad that happened, you wouldn't have time for anything else. When it's proximate, it makes you think - what if that were me?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And then saying that, someone will come and start the loop.
> 
> Btw, I'm not talking about anyone here. I saw very SPECIFIC things elsewhere that triggered my rather loud outburst.


It's okay man. Sometimes you just need to let it out.

I admit you did startle me.




sunshyne said:


> Well, no shit. That's not being bigoted, that's human nature. Bad stuff happens all the time, all over the world. When it happens on a mass scale, close to you, to people like you, it makes you feel it more. Like Tigercougar said, if you were broken up about everything bad that happened, you wouldn't have time for anything else. When it's proximate, it makes you think - what if that were me?


Well being bigoted is human nature but you've pretty much got it spot on. People feel more threatened and worried because it's their neck of the woods.


----------



## Golden (Apr 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And then saying that, someone will come and start the loop.   Btw, I'm not talking about anyone here. I saw very SPECIFIC things elsewhere that triggered my rather loud outburst.


  I agree with you though. It seems like everyone is looking for a reason to hate one another nowadays.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's okay man. Sometimes you just need to let it out.
> 
> I admit you did startle me.



Sometimes I have to make a statement. Pardon...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 16, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Typical of a hater. Yawn. . .Is that the best you got? Saying bullshit? It is to laugh.
> 
> Oh and cows shit to but they don't brag about it.



I saw that post before you edited it.  You were all '???'.  You didn't know what Occam's Razor was, went all 'Whut?' then come back after GOOGLING and try to act all smug?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Well, no shit. That's not being bigoted, that's human nature. Bad stuff happens all the time, all over the world. When it happens on a mass scale, close to you, to people like you, it makes you feel it more. Like Tigercougar said, if you were broken up about everything bad that happened, you wouldn't have time for anything else. When it's proximate, it makes you think - what if that were me?



It's not being bigoted but in both cases it was complete strangers you don't know.

The fact that people only care when it could have been them seems a bit selfish to me.

Then again, I'm a sociopath so I don't really feel empathy in any case.



whiteskunk said:


> Where did I write that they didn't realize the  marathon would get in the way. They probably didn't give a shit. Who  knows what does on in a disturbed mind.



The chances that an entire marathon *just happened* to be there...

Like Ashely said, Occam's Razor =P


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> I saw that post before you edited it.  You were all '???'.  You didn't know what Occam's Razor was, went all 'Whut?' then come back after GOOGLING and try to act all smug?



Yeah okay busted. I'm not smug I just don't care. I gave up on the human race as a child. "Have no expectations and you won't have disappointments" is my philosophy.

So now what? You want track me down and murder me? Come on start with the death threats I don't care. It's typical of humanity, (blood-thirsty and cruel) whatelse is new.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 16, 2013)

They really need to stop doing 24 hour coverage of this, it's getting to be a trend. Theater shooting - 24 hour, School shooting - 24 hour and now this is twenty four hour coverage. I wouldn't be surprised if another tragic thing happened in the next few months. So much coverage of it seems to egging on more events like this.


----------



## DReaper3 (Apr 16, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> They really need to stop doing 24 hour coverage  of this, it's getting to be a trend. Theater shooting - 24 hour, School  shooting - 24 hour and now this is twenty four hour coverage. I  wouldn't be surprised if another tragic thing happened in the next few  months. So much coverage of it seems to egging on more events like  this.



IKR? If they have nothing new to report, try something else.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 16, 2013)

Weren't most of the injuries from the bombs inflicted in the legs?  Also, for all the dozens maimed, so far no more than three died.  I think whoever did this wanted that sort of maiming and targeted the marathon deliberately.

Also, for a bit of terrorism perspective, this past week saw 11 dead and 30 injured in a Baghdad bombing, and another 20 dead in attacks in Somalia.  I think the Boston Marathon explosions are so shocking because they happened here, in a nation not conditioned at all to terrorism.



Ricky said:


> inb4 the government uses this to create another black hole to pour money into



I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if DHS incompetence (or some other form of incompetence enabled by the so-called Patriot Act) played no small part in allowing this attack to happen.


----------



## kylr23 (Apr 16, 2013)

My heart goes out to the those who are effected I had several co workers there luckly away form the bast. Im glad they are ok but to those whome are hurt I hope they can heal up and try to move forward as the best they can.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 16, 2013)

We know it's an act of terrorism. Whether it's the work of an extreme-rightist, a Hammerskin, or an al-Qaeda henchman, or even a lone wolf, of this I am assured- we will lose more of our basic rights in the name of "protection". I guess the one way to "defend" our liberty as Americans is to make sure those liberties no longer exist.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2013)

Someone may have caught a photograph of the bombers.  The two in question were dressed head to toe in black were carrying what appears to be a couple of dufflebags and were looking down at the race from a rooftop planting several objects directly pointing to the locations of the bombs, one caucasion, other unknown.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 16, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> So now what? You want track me down and murder me? Come on start with the death threats I don't care. It's typical of humanity, (blood-thirsty and cruel) whatelse is new.



Okay... This is just getting weird... o.o


----------



## Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

your avatar is weird


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay, seriously?  The bombs in Boston were small enough to be hidden in trash cans, not that they were, but still with how massive the explosion was, how much damage it did it probably and how many there were chances are it wasn't one of the types you can make with stuff from walmart as in something your average joe can't get a hold of easily without setting of all kinds of red flags and cops busting down your door.  My point is that it's probably someone that could obtain the materials needed through legitimate channels or someone that could obtain it without cops busting down their door wondering why they are buying materials that could be used to make a bomb.
> 
> It doesn't just have to be someone with a background in the armed forces or a explosives expert, it could be anything from someone that works in the chemistry industry to someone that does something as mundane as a work around said materials.



Well CF, you have a very valid point and are clearly knowledgeable about these kinds of things...  Oh wait, check that, police say the bombs were *crude and home made.*  What I meant to say is that you are ignorant, you guess blindly, then assert your uneducated guess as educated reason.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-black-male-connection-Boston-bombings.html

But yes, your 'average person' doesn't know how to make a crude home made bomb.  ...*Until they Google it*.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing said:


> your avatar is weird



I would say the quote wins, hand down :lol:

That's fucking great.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2013)

I was working the whole day and just now got the chance to read this whole thing. Very sad. Esp. Gibby's pic with the guy without a leg. Truly chilling. My heart goes out to those people. 



Ricky said:


> I would say the quote wins, hand down :lol:
> 
> That's fucking great.



Nothing is like Micheal in Borderlands 2. 

You never know when he'll show up and when he does, his posts aren't really worth as much as you'd think they'd be.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2013)

I wasn't surprised until I saw this questionable image.
The figure could have been edited into the picture, but if it's real, what does it reveal?
In case that figure belonged to the perpetrators, then they're no local militia(global militia?). They had somebody to watch and observe, perhaps even somebody that shot other runners as the panic rises.
In case that figure belonged to the police - does it mean that they knew that there was going to be a bombing? Why didn't they stop it? I'm most certain that even if they couldn't find the bombs, they could stop the race from ever taking place.

What do we see if we ignore the image? The crowd isn't one race or group. The target was 'any civilian'. Perhaps it was to break the illusion that Boston was safe. 
I can relate to the victims. The late 90's and early 2000 had many terror acts like this one. I saw worse than just a mutilated leg. I understand Boston's confusion.

As for the "crude bomb" debate - doesn't matter which shape the bomb is. If it explodes and kills, then it's good. The only issue is how far you want to go to reach the desired effect, and see... you don't need to belong to an international group to do this. I just doubt a madman would do something as bomb a marathon. The American madmen I've heard of did other terrible acts, in different manners, but reaching similar results.


XoPachi said:


> It's awful. *He won't walk again.* And for no reason or warning.


Ever heard of prosthesis? If his nerves work just fine up to the point where he has no visible leg, then you could just have an artificial limb installed there.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 16, 2013)

Can I just burst this bubble about government incompetence or false flag bullshit?

A crazy person can make a bomb without the government knowing. He can round up some firearms and get some ammo, without the government knowing. So, why does it have to be a conspiracy? 

Why?

*@Cirno*: That picture is down, is there another?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 16, 2013)

There is a picture of a guy on a roof circulating facebook at the moment. Everyone is all "suspicious" of this guy on a roof. I think it's retarded. For all we know he could be up there fixing an AC unit, leaky roof, cleaning gutters or even watching the race. We just don't know why he is up there, we don't know whom he is working for, assuming he is working of course. All it is is a picture of a person on a roof at the time of the explosions.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 16, 2013)

Between assuming it's an act of terrorism (which is a thing with an actual definition; not every mass killing is a terrorist attack), spending time raging at the president for choosing his words carefully when people would be all over him like a troop of baboons if he'd jumped the gun, theorizing about government conspiracies rather than doing something to help the victims, and all this editorializing about the mentally ill (which is mega-presumptuous and no better than broadly blaming any other demographic), I'm pretty embarrassed about the general American response to this whole thing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 16, 2013)

As soon as such an event happens, some will always yell out "it's a conspiracy!!" and start looking for "evidence" such as the guy up on the roof that as I said, could be there for a number of reasons. It's like people don;t care about the those involved, those who have been injured or killed and are more concerned at calling it a conspiracy and finding out what happened just hours after it happened. Surely the primary concern should be the injured/killed and the clean up first?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 16, 2013)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Between assuming it's an act of terrorism (which is a thing with an actual definition; not every mass killing is a terrorist attack), spending time raging at the president for choosing his words carefully when people would be all over him like a troop of baboons if he'd jumped the gun, theorizing about government conspiracies rather than doing something to help the victims, and all this editorializing about the mentally ill (which is mega-presumptuous and no better than broadly blaming any other demographic), I'm pretty embarrassed about the general American response to this whole thing.



The general American response is sadness, a willingness to help the victims of the bombing, to figure out a way to provide comfort to the citizens of Boston, and a desire to move forward in the face of adversity. However, thankfully we have a vast array of pundits to politicize our good will in order to make a quick buck.


----------



## Azure (Apr 16, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Can I just burst this bubble about government incompetence or false flag bullshit?
> 
> A crazy person can make a bomb without the government knowing. He can round up some firearms and get some ammo, without the government knowing. So, why does it have to be a conspiracy?
> 
> ...


nobody remember the unabomber


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 16, 2013)

CynicalCirno said:


> I wasn't surprised until I saw this questionable image.
> The figure could have been edited into the picture, but if it's real, what does it reveal?
> In case that figure belonged to the perpetrators, then they're no local militia(global militia?). They had somebody to watch and observe, perhaps even somebody that shot other runners as the panic rises.
> In case that figure belonged to the police - does it mean that they knew that there was going to be a bombing? Why didn't they stop it? I'm most certain that even if they couldn't find the bombs, they could stop the race from ever taking place.
> ...



Little overthinking there. It is not uncommon to put people on the roof to make sure other people aren't on the roof for safety and security reasons. The security is generally there because they always think of situations where large group of people could not only riot like protestors using the coverage for their own means, they could be shot at or bombed. It isn't so much they "knew" they're trained to take procedures in case those possibilities arise.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 16, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> (Possible NSFW images and videos in further links)
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/explosion-at-boston-marathon-2013-4
> http://deadspin.com/explosions-reported-at-the-boston-marathon-473008941
> ...



I didn't even know about this until I was at the gym last night, word on who wants to kill the USA this time?


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> I didn't even know about this until I was at the gym last night, word on who wants to kill the USA this time?



Probably the Canadians


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 16, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Probably the Canadians



I doubt it, I would think they like their peace and quiet. (In terms of world movement) I rather wait for what is going to be discovered, and honestly it just seems interesting that it happens now.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> I doubt it, I would think they like their peace and quiet. (In terms of world movement) I rather wait for what is going to be discovered, and honestly it just seems interesting that it happens now.



I'm not sure at present but the authorities had an Arab national detained/in custody. The person as seen running from the bombing sight after the first explosion.
Until someone or some group takes the credit/responsibilty, it'll be speculation. But I still think it's folks from Canada. Never trust people whose head flop around when they talk.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 16, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> I'm not sure at present but the authorities had an Arab national detained/in custody. The person as seen running from the bombing sight after the first explosion.
> Until someone or some group takes the credit/responsibilty, it'll be speculation. But I still think it's folks from Canada. Never trust people whose head flop around when they talk.



Sigh, I did laugh at that last bit. But not so sure still, but I guess what your implicating is never trust the quiet ones eh?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 16, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Weren't most of the injuries from the bombs inflicted in the legs?  Also, for all the dozens maimed, so far no more than three died.  I think whoever did this wanted that sort of maiming and targeted the marathon deliberately.
> 
> Also, for a bit of terrorism perspective, this past week saw 11 dead and 30 injured in a Baghdad bombing, and another 20 dead in attacks in Somalia.  I think the Boston Marathon explosions are so shocking because they happened here, in a nation not conditioned at all to terrorism.
> 
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if DHS incompetence (or some other form of incompetence enabled by the so-called Patriot Act) played no small part in allowing this attack to happen.



Well bombs are generally to maim or get as much destruction down in a quick amount of time. I think the destruction has more to do with where the bombs were hidden, vs actual specific intent (like hope to blow legs off). It may also point out to the type of bomb but I don't want to get too into theories. What I do know is that this wasn't at the beginning of the race but some time after the winner already passed. Someone may have taken opportunity at that time because people may have been more lax but not enough evidence to point to much of anything right now.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Sigh, I did laugh at that last bit. But not so sure still, but I guess what your implicating is never trust the quiet ones eh?


Nah. Just trying (when/if they read it) to further annoy a certain poster here from Canada.

Getting back to the serious aspects. It could be anyone or any group. The one underlying truth of the matter, it is a tragedy. And this is just speculation but where such a thing may happen next-The 2013 World Games in Cali, Columbia. Which is a bit to obvious. More likely an event where lots of people gather for fun-a county or state fair perhaps. Tis the season.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 16, 2013)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Between assuming it's an act of terrorism (which is a thing with an actual definition; not every mass killing is a terrorist attack), spending time raging at the president for choosing his words carefully when people would be all over him like a troop of baboons if he'd jumped the gun, theorizing about government conspiracies rather than doing something to help the victims, and all this editorializing about the mentally ill (which is mega-presumptuous and no better than broadly blaming any other demographic), I'm pretty embarrassed about the general American response to this whole thing.



Perhaps you'd care to explain what you're doing at the moment that makes you so much better. 

Oh, and doing it while broadly criticizing "the American response" from your computer -- impressive. What a special and unique snowflake you are.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 16, 2013)

Now the Westboro Baptist Church wants to protest the funerals of those who were lost.  You know, the small child.
This is so sad just.. WHY?  I know they're hateful people, but they would protest a funeral for a child?  
It actually brought tears to my eyes over how awful that is.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 16, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Now the Westboro Baptist Church wants to protest the funerals of those who were lost.  You know, the small child.
> This is so sad just.. WHY?  I know they're hateful people, but they would protest a funeral for a child?
> It actually brought tears to my eyes over how awful that is.




Can't they just be banned from picketing funerals already?


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 16, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Now the Westboro Baptist Church wants to protest the funerals of those who were lost.  You know, the small child.
> This is so sad just.. WHY?  I know they're hateful people, but they would protest a funeral for a child?
> It actually brought tears to my eyes over how awful that is.



Why hasn't anyone taken the initiative and blown _them_ up yet?


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Why hasn't anyone taken the initiative and blown _them_ up yet?



What good would another act of violence do. Especially when the people in question are self-rightous idiots. Let them protest and see how long they survive afterward. Their church would loose federal tax exempt statis (the IRS would pay them visits) etc. Not to mention the hate mail, email, vandalism to the church by various outraged people, so on and so on.

However, I haven't heard what the entire situation is regarding the church thing. So off I go to youtube or ? to get the whole picture.


Just read the news about it. And yep, they are idiots. Oh excuse me, they're not idiots, they're insane.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> What good would another act of violence do. Especially when the people in question are self-rightous idiots. Let them protest and see how long they survive afterward. Their church would loose federal tax exempt statis (the IRS would pay them visits) etc. Not to mention the hate mail, email, vandalism to the church by various outraged people, so on and so on.
> 
> However, I haven't heard what the entire situation is regarding the church thing. So off I go to youtube or ? to get the whole picture.
> 
> ...


I guess you're not familiar with WBC. They've protested SOLDIER'S funerals. They've celebrated at 9/11. They've protested at children's funerals and just about every other thing out there and they are still going strong. They actually were sued by a soldier's family and WON because they countered the first amendment was on their side. So...yeah government doesn't give any shit.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 16, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> _*Now the Westboro Baptist Church wants to protest the funerals of those who were lost.*_  You know, the small child.
> This is so sad just.. WHY?  I know they're hateful people, but they would protest a funeral for a child?
> It actually brought tears to my eyes over how awful that is.



.....From the recent blast? 
Can't we just say now this is true evil?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> .....From the recent blast?
> Can't we just say now this is true evil?


And how are they different from all the other people's funerals they protested?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 16, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Can't they just be banned from picketing funerals already?


I prefer they get deported.

Preferably somewhere where their ideals would register a death sentence.


----------



## Machine (Apr 16, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Can't they just be banned from picketing funerals already?


They should be banned from life.



sunshyne said:


> Why hasn't anyone taken the initiative and blown _them_ up yet?


Because they are PROTEKTED BY DA FURST AMENDURMENT DURRRRRR


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I guess you're not familiar with WBC. They've protested SOLDIER'S funerals. They've celebrated at 9/11. They've protested at children's funerals and just about every other thing out there and they are still going strong. They actually were sued by a soldier's family and WON because they countered the first amendment was on their side. So...yeah government doesn't give any shit.



Nope, haven't heard of them till now. Send them to Jonestown and give them that "special" kool aid.
Better yet, wait till all the members are in the church then chain/block the doors on the outside board the windows then set the building on fire. When the fire gets good and hot, roast marshmellows and hotdogs as the psychos burn.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 16, 2013)

Machine said:


> They should be banned from life.
> 
> Because they are PROTEKTED BY DA FURST AMENDURMENT DURRRRRR



If they picketed a funeral of one of my friends or family, I'd run their group over with a car and smile on the way to prison. People so grossly evil need to be exterminated.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 16, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> If they picketed a funeral of one of my friends or family, I'd run their group over with a car and smile on the way to prison. People so grossly evil need to be exterminated.



Or maybe, maybe maybe!  You should find a time when these people, who you ideologically disagree with and declare evil, are gathering... And plant some crude home made bombs to kill and maim them!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> If they picketed a funeral of one of my friends or family, I'd run their group over with a car and smile on the way to prison. People so grossly evil need to be exterminated.


Because murder is obviously the solution to old people with picket signs with messages you don't agree with.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 16, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Now the Westboro Baptist Church wants to protest the funerals of those who were lost.  You know, the small child.
> This is so sad just.. WHY?  I know they're hateful people, but they would protest a funeral for a child?
> It actually brought tears to my eyes over how awful that is.


I doubt they do it for fun, they must have their reasons.


----------



## Machine (Apr 16, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> If they picketed a funeral of one of my friends or family, I'd run their group over with a car and smile on the way to prison. People so grossly evil need to be exterminated.


Cut off WBCfucks' hands off. Put in a pit with a hungry lion. Watch as they try fighting lion with their stumps. Profit.



Rasly said:


> I doubt they do it for fun, they must have their reasons.


Their reasons are because inbreeding and fundamental Christianity have terible results when mixed.

I wouldn't even call them Christians, but all the other words that come to mind are wildly vulgar. :3


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I doubt they do it for fun, they must have their reasons.



Yeah, they're nuts. That's their reason.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 16, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I doubt they do it for fun, they must have their reasons.



Because they're loons?

They said they would picket Sandy Hook funerals as well, but as far as I can tell they never did (I may be wrong).  So, hopefully they won't do the same here.. 

I wish they wouldn't picket funerals at all.  No family deserves that, even if you didn't like the person who has passed on.

Also really you guys?  Killing wackjob cult members for protesting?


----------



## Machine (Apr 16, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Because they're loons?
> 
> They said they would picket Sandy Hook funerals as well, but as far as I can tell they never did (I may be wrong).  So, hopefully they won't do the same here..
> 
> ...


Fuck murder. Free lobotomies for all!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2013)

I love how people bitching about the murder of a few people in the explosion are now advocating for something similar if not worse of people with differing ideologies. God I love it.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

What I've read so far, it wouldn't surprise me if members of the WBC did the bombing. Just to have something to do, they might've been getting bored.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> What I've read so far, it wouldn't surprise me if members of the WBC did the bombing. Just to have something to do, they might've been getting bored.


Except they don't do that. They specifically toe the line so they can keep spewing their hate.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm not sure how the WBC got involved in this.

Complicating things is news today that, after apparently finding three unexploded devices yesterday and setting one off in a controlled detonation, there actually weren't any bombs except the two that went off.  This according to the feds and MA's governor.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 16, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Or maybe, maybe maybe!  You should find a time when these people, who you ideologically disagree with and declare evil, are gathering... And plant some crude home made bombs to kill and maim them!





 They do need to be taught their rightful place one way or another.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 16, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Perhaps you'd care to explain what you're doing at the moment that makes you so much better.
> 
> Oh, and doing it while broadly criticizing "the American response" from your computer -- impressive. What a special and unique snowflake you are.



Surprise at your completely unjustified aggressiveness aside, I have done what I can to help monetarily, with blood, with information distribution, and by coordinating help through my network of friends and contacts. I think I am allowed to express frustration.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay I confuss, I did it. Without leaving home, I calculated the amount of strength needed to throw all the bombs from Oregon to Boston and precisely land inside the trash cans. I then went outside and threw the devices while walking my dog around the park and having a conversation with a couple neighbors.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 16, 2013)

Careful, the feds will come after you, especially if you allege a pitching accuracy better than Nolan Ryan.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Fear means votes and money, when it comes to politics.



Aaaaand, here we go with immigration reform.

Why are politicians so fucking predictable? :roll:


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 16, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Complicating things is news today that, after apparently finding three unexploded devices yesterday and setting one off in a controlled detonation, there actually weren't any bombs except the two that went off.  This according to the feds and MA's governor.



I'm just wondering where the news got this information..  are they just accepting phone calls from people claiming to be a part of the police force and putting what they say on the news?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 16, 2013)

Because no one ever said that they found unexploded bombs.  They said they found SUSPICIOUS PACKAGES and blew them up with controlled detonation JUST IN CASE.  It's actually a pretty frequent thing with bomb threats.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Because no one ever said that they found unexploded bombs.  They said they found SUSPICIOUS PACKAGES and blew them up with controlled detonation JUST IN CASE.  It's actually a pretty frequent thing with bomb threats.



If you can detonate something though, isn't it a bomb?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 16, 2013)

Ricky said:


> If you can detonate something though, isn't it a bomb?



They blow up the potential bombs their own bombs! ^_^  (Seriously. o__o)


----------



## Ricky (Apr 16, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> They blow up the potential bombs their own bombs! ^_^  (Seriously. o__o)



ah, okay

I read that wrong, then ;3


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> And how are they different from all the other people's funerals they protested?



I meant all of it in general = evil at it's finest. 
Not different from the others, just adding on to it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow this is really sad.  One of the people dead's boyfriend was planning on proposing to her after she crossed the finish line.  So that means the person/people killed a child and someone about to be proposed to.


----------



## Recel (Apr 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I love how people bitching about the murder of a few people in the explosion are now advocating for something similar if not worse of people with differing ideologies. God I love it.



Well, it happens with every one of these type of threads, at least on FAF.

On the topic at hand, I really have nothing to say. I don't really read, or care about news for a long time by now. Too much bullshit, depression and nonsense. So I miss out on these big news.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 16, 2013)

Personally on the WBC talking about protesting again:

I dont think they should be murdered. I dont think they should be hurt physically.

BUT

What i do think needs to happen to them is a injection of human empathy for fucking once and have them see the world threw the victims eyes for one day or even 1 hour. Maybe then they could see what they are doing, but i guess they are going to keep toeing the line spewing hatred to incite the masses like you and me to have them being hurt and attacked so you or me can go to jail for violence and assault.

Just a thought.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 16, 2013)

Feel bad because I wouldn't be surprised if people will sue the city. It is just that in one example two brothers laid off recently both lost a leg. With bad health care and an economy suing the city may be the most viable option.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 16, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> I'm not sure how the WBC got involved in this.



They are IRL trolls, and people fall for them. All the time.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 16, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I doubt they do it for fun, they must have their reasons.



Their reasons are that they're attention seeking morons.  I almost should have suspected this.  It's what the WBC does.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 16, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> I'm not sure how the WBC got involved in this.


Indications that this may not be the work of Religious Right nutjob brownies but Religious Right nutjob  whities.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

People shouldn't entertain any "indications" until a proper report has been filed and a proper investigation has occurred. Why you rather get a bunch of inaccurate information immediately or very accurate information after a period of no information? The answer should be obvious.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 16, 2013)

Rigby said:


> People shouldn't entertain any "indications" until a proper report has been filed and a proper investigation has occurred. Why you rather get a bunch of inaccurate information immediately or very accurate information after a period of no information? The answer should be obvious.



Between morbid curiosity and fear, it is often the case that waiting is difficult for many.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 16, 2013)

After reading this thread, FaF is officially the Fox News of news stories.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 16, 2013)

My mom was almost at that marathon.

Her average time for finishing a marathon is 4:10. That's right around the time the bombs exploded. She would have been around the finish line at the time. 

Pretty deep.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 16, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> My mom was almost at that marathon.
> 
> Her average time for finishing a marathon is 4:10. That's right around the time the bombs exploded. She would have been around the finish line at the time.
> 
> Pretty deep.


Looks like people on the road were not hurt at all.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 16, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Looks like people on the road were not hurt at all.



If you watch video of the first explosion you see a runner drop in the middle of the road, his leg bent into a Z shape.


----------



## Machine (Apr 16, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Looks like people on the road were not hurt at all.


Surely you jest.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 16, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I love how people bitching about the murder of a few people in the explosion are now advocating for something similar if not worse of people with differing ideologies. God I love it.



How's the weather up there on your pedestal? :V


I still think it was a anti-government anarchist. I just read that Patroit's Day was the day that both Waco and Oklahoma City happened.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2013)

I know it's not about the bombing, but holy shit.  There was a letter mailed to a senator containing Ricin.


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I know it's not about the bombing, but holy shit.  There was a letter mailed to a senator containing Ricin.


 D: fuck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> D: fuck.


I really hope this isn't a string of attacks D:
That would suck if there's more bombings and such elsewhere.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I really hope this isn't a string of attacks D:
> That would suck if there's more bombings and such elsewhere.



I hope this is no super villian wanna be, batman style.


Which senator? May reveal who did it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 16, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I hope this is no super villian wanna be, batman style.
> 
> 
> Which senator? May reveal who did it.


Roger Wicker of Mississippi
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/16/us/tainted-letter-intercepted/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Roger Wicker of Mississippi
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/16/us/tainted-letter-intercepted/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



Seems to not be a crazy bigot or anything, so it may be an extreme right type group that did this.

Or foreign group.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I know it's not about the bombing, but holy shit.  There was a letter mailed to a senator containing Ricin.



Last week someone tried mailing a bomb to sheriff Joe of arizona.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Last week someone tried mailing a bomb to sheriff Joe of arizona.



Hopefully they're not related. If one person or group was pulling all of this off, that'd be terrible (it probably isn't though).


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I know it's not about the bombing, but holy shit.  There was a letter mailed to a senator containing Ricin.



I have a feeling this is unrelated and was probably some guy going "You're gonna vote for extended gun sale background checks?! Eat poison Second Amendment destroyer!"
Gotta love those who take gun rights too seriously.


So far what is known is:
The saudi man detained is probably not related to the explosions.
The bombs were likely pressure cookers filled with things like BBs or ball bearings, nails, and other shrapnel.
Death toll is 3, injury toll is about 180ish
No other explosive devices have been found. The library fire was likely just a fire. Odds are no one would put a bomb inside a equipment room.
One of the dead is a 8 year old boy, the other a woman. Don't know about the third.


I was listening to talk radio last night while working (and rotting my brain in the process, apparently), and of all things Savage Nation was on. Before that was Mark Levin, after was Red Eye, which sounded like they leaned conservative as well. This was all on Detroit WJR AM 750, owned by Cumulus Media, and I'm still trying to figure out why Cumulus plays so many right wing nutjob shows.

In any case, Savage was ranting about Obama's not using the word "terrorism" during his speech and that he alone seems to know what everyone else (especially the liberals) ignores, that there's a war against Islam going on and all of Islam is trying to destroy the "Amurrrkan Dream" and freedom, and that we SHOULD be racially profiling people, like arab students here on visas, instead of investigating some "little old grandma", and that if we'd fix the immigration problem this would never happen. Typical insanity.
Red Eye Radio at least had the niceness to say that they didn't know WHO, domestic or foreign, had committed the crime, although they seemed annoyed Obama hadn't used the T word.

I've also heard all sorts of conspiracies about this being staged.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> How's the weather up there on your pedestal? :V
> 
> 
> I still think it was a anti-government anarchist. I just read that Patroit's Day was the day that both Waco and Oklahoma City happened.


Murdering people is okay.

mmm okay...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd bet that the ricin letter and the bombings are unrelated.  The person who sent the letter might be trying to make it look like it was connected, to draw suspicion to whoever carried out the bombs, just like the 9/11 anthrax attacks.


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I really hope this isn't a string of attacks D:
> *That would suck if there's more bombings and such elsewhere*.


 I was worried enough about meth labs exploding now I gotta be worried everywhere. 



Aetius said:


> Last week someone tried mailing a bomb to sheriff Joe of arizona.


 Hasn't that happened before?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 16, 2013)

Teal said:


> Hasn't that happened before?



Not sure, but apparently the local PD had to call the bombsquad and such.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 16, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> If you watch video of the first explosion you see a runner drop in the middle of the road, his leg bent into a Z shape.


Lies, the guy, that has fallen down, because he got scared by explosion, he hold his leg because he has fallen on it, there is no blood or anything. The only people that got hurt, were those that stand behind those flags.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 16, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Lies, the only guy that has fallen down, because he got scared by explosion, he holds his legg cause he has fallen on it, there is no bool or anything. The only people that got hurt, were those that stand behind those flags.


We have no way of knowing that for sure since we weren't there.  200 people hurt is quite a lot; who knows where all of them were standing.


----------



## Golden (Apr 17, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Lies, the guy, that has fallen down, because he got scared by explosion, he hold his leg because he has fallen on it, there is no blood or anything. The only people that got hurt, were those that stand behind those flags.



Is this even worth arguing over?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 17, 2013)

Still no claim of responsibility.  Now I'm suspecting that, if an organized group was responsible (not sure anymore), they're sitting in a room somewhere, watching the media go crazy with speculations, and munching on popcorn.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 17, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Still no claim of responsibility.  Now I'm suspecting that, if an organized group was responsible (not sure anymore), they're sitting in a room somewhere, watching the media go crazy with speculations, and munching on popcorn.



They're probably still trying to disappear. The lack of claiming responsibility lends me to think either state sponsored or a domestic group. To be fair, it still could be one guy/girl, but I would have thought your usual FTE's would have claimed it by now.

Fun to think about:

I've had RFI's as to whether we can gather all the cars that have been purchased in a certain time frame in an area before.

I imagine that since (if media is correct) they've identified the pressure cookers involved in the explosions, they would be contacting the manufacturers to get the lot the item belonged to then are contacting the distributors to see who the likely purchasers are.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 17, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I still think it was a anti-government anarchist. I just read that Patroit's Day was the day that both Waco and Oklahoma City happened.


While that's true, Patriot's Day is traditionally April 19th, not 15th.

The only thing I can find that I could possibly think of as an anniversary-based motive would be Lincoln's assassination. The anti-government line makes sense, though, as April 15th is Tax Day.


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 17, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> I prefer they [WBC] get deported.



a) You can't deport someone from a country of which they are a citizen. 

b) What makes you think _we_ (the rest of the world) want them any more than you do? We've got enough idiots of our own without having to deal with your exports(1) 

(1) Take televangelists. Really, _take _'em.


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> We know it's an act of terrorism.



Why is a bombing at a marathon that kills 3 people an act of terrorism, but a shooting in a school that kills 20 children is not terrorism?


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 17, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Why is a bombing at a marathon that kills 3 people an act of terrorism



It's not, inherently. Of course this particular case may be, but we don't _know_ it's an act of terrorism yet because we don't know why it happened or who did it. Terrorism is a very pointed act used for political / religious / social coercion, and it's made very clear why the target group, landmark, or location is attacked. It's irritating that people are calling it such without having all the details (including the president, ugh).


----------



## Rasly (Apr 17, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Why is a bombing at a marathon that kills 3 people an act of terrorism, but a shooting in a school that kills 20 children is not terrorism?


Well, forcing other countries with deadly force to obey your dictatorship, isn't terrorism too.

I am not sure, but i think that, school shootings are motivated by vengeance, and to be called terrorism, it need to have political motivation.


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

It's terrorism because BOMBS BOMBS BOMBS BOMBS EXPLOSIONS AND SHIT.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> Is this even worth arguing over?



http://news.msn.com/us/runner-knocked-down-by-boston-bomb-blast-i-wanted-to-finish

Here you guys can stop arguing about it. This is probably what is being argued about. The guy is 78 the blast shocked him and he went to the ground. He was helped up and was walking afterwards. 

What is interesting is that if you took away the context of the poor guy falling and the police coming over, people could have assumed it was some police brutality picture :/


----------



## thoughtmaster (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it possible that the reason the people responsible for this havn't come out saying do is because they wish for us to start a witchhunt looking for those responsible?


----------



## Rasly (Apr 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://news.msn.com/us/runner-knocked-down-by-boston-bomb-blast-i-wanted-to-finish
> 
> Here you guys can stop arguing about it. This is probably what is being argued about. The guy is 78 the blast shocked him and he went to the ground. He was helped up and was walking afterwards.
> 
> What is interesting is that if you took away the context of the poor guy falling and the police coming over, people could have assumed it was some police brutality picture :/


Yah, it looks like the police guy in the middle, is going to do something unappropriate to him, oh well.

What realy makes me wonder, is why those cops wearing sunglasses? does it realy help? or they just want to look cool on tv?


----------



## Azure (Apr 17, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Yah, it looks like the police guy in the middle, is going to do something unappropriate to him, oh well.
> 
> What realy makes me wonder, is why those cops wearing sunglasses? does it realy help? or they just want to look cool on tv?


he wore them especially to crotch thrust in the face of that old man. or maybe they, ya know, block the sun so they can see things better? i observed this phenomena in the military, and finally understood why douchebags wear sunglasses.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

Zuckerdachs said:


> It's not, inherently. Of course this particular case may be, but we don't _know_ it's an act of terrorism yet because we don't know why it happened or who did it. Terrorism is a very pointed act used for political / religious / social coercion, and it's made very clear why the target group, landmark, or location is attacked. It's irritating that people are calling it such without having all the details (including the president, ugh).



Actually it's more of a historical perspective. Historically bombings are associated with terrorism. Keep in mind that there is more than just "Middle Eastern" terrorists and terrorism can be domestic as well. Mass shootings have been committed for multiple reasons.

Here are one of the bombs they found.

http://news.msn.com/5-to-know/5-to-know-boston-marathon-bombings

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...photo-boston-marathon-bomb-shredded-backpack/


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 17, 2013)

N 





Arshes Nei said:


> Actually it's more of a historical perspective. Historically bombings are associated with terrorism. Keep in mind that there is more than just "Middle Eastern" terrorists and terrorism can be domestic as well. Mass shootings have been committed for multiple reasons.



Semantics are very, very important in cases like this. The word "terrorism" has been so overused in the last couple decades, it has come to mean "anything bad done by someone I don't agree with" to the average person. If we automatically call it a terrorist act without knowing more, people are going to target whatever demographic scares them most - and that is divisive, when paranoia is the last thing the country needs right now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

Zuckerdachs said:


> N
> 
> Semantics are very, very important in cases like this. The word "terrorism" has been so overused in the last couple decades, it has come to mean "anything bad done by someone I don't agree with" to the average person. If we automatically call it a terrorist act without knowing more, people are going to target whatever demographic scares them most - and that is divisive, when paranoia is the last thing the country needs right now.



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/terrorism

Again historically bombings are associated with terrorism. It is not surprising people are associating this incident with it. The faces have changed over time. Even had Left Wing terrorists. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbionese_Liberation_Army Also the event itself is why people associate it with it terrorism. I'm not saying I agree with it, just that it isn't surprising.

The problem isn't if people are associating it with terrorism, it's how they react or go after certain groups currently associated with terrorism. Like you don't want people attacking anyone who looks Middle Eastern because of this. For example the pressure cookers being mentioned to create the bombs, have mentioned that it was a common bomb in Afghanistan. People shouldn't assume it's Middle Eastern Terrorists. 

Semantics aren't taking away public opinion and historical knowledge.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://news.msn.com/us/runner-knocked-down-by-boston-bomb-blast-i-wanted-to-finish
> 
> Here you guys can stop arguing about it. This is probably what is being argued about. The guy is 78 the blast shocked him and he went to the ground. He was helped up and was walking afterwards.


I'm thinking the fact that he just ran 26 miles may have also contributed to his stumble.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2013)

Whoa, what the fuck is going on?  Now someone mailed a letter to Obama with something in it.  If this is ricin also then holy fuck.
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...-with-suspicious-substance-sent-to-obama?lite


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Is it possible that the reason the people responsible for this havn't come out saying do is because they wish for us to start a witchhunt looking for those responsible?


So anyone that plants a bomb or does anything remotely illegal don't come out saying they did this because they want police to start a witch hunt looking for people like THEM? Are you seriously retarded?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Here are one of the bombs they found.
> 
> http://news.msn.com/5-to-know/5-to-know-boston-marathon-bombings
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...photo-boston-marathon-bomb-shredded-backpack/



Interesting. In the ABC video the guy says they bought the same model of pressure cooker used in the bomb from a shop half-a-mile away from where they were reporting (in Boston) - if so, can we assume that the bomber(s) got them from the same place? If the store uses CCTV (which it almost certainly will) then it could show the identity of the bomber(s).




CannonFodder said:


> Whoa, what the fuck is going on?  Now someone mailed a letter to Obama with something in it.  If this is ricin also then holy fuck.
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...-with-suspicious-substance-sent-to-obama?lite



Woah. I certainly didn't expect something like _that _​to happen.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

BlueStreak98 said:


> I'm thinking the fact that he just ran 26 miles may have also contributed to his stumble.



Sometimes I wish we did add the groan button to posts instead of just "this" (thanks)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Sometimes I wish we did add the groan button to posts instead of just "this" (thanks)


I love this idea.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 17, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow this is really sad.  One of the people dead's boyfriend was planning on proposing to her after she crossed the finish line.  So that means the person/people killed a child and someone about to be proposed to.



Well, no, the three dead are an 8yo boy, a 28yo woman, and another woman from China.  So I'm fairly certain none of them were someone's boyfriend who was about to propose to someone.  Once again you fill the thread with fictional, ignorant bullshit.  STOP THAT.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, no, the three dead are an 8yo boy, a 28yo woman, and another woman from China.  So I'm fairly certain none of them were someone's boyfriend who was about to propose to someone.  Once again you fill the thread with fictional, ignorant bullshit.  STOP THAT.


Actually you're correct about this one.  Some assface was going around thinking it was funny to "trolololo" the victims and the dead.  Not my fault so much as some people really need to understand this attack is not funny.  There's a special circle of hell reserved for the people finding this bombing funny, especially the person who thought it to be funny to tell the dead woman's family that their boyfriend was about to propose.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually you're correct about this one.  Some assface was going around thinking it was funny to "trolololo" the victims.  Not my fault so much as some people really need to understand this attack is not funny.



The worst one was the person who used a stock photo of an 8 year old girl running, saying she died in the bombing. The additional fuckery was claiming she did it for Sandy Hooke Elementary.

They should take a stock photo of the person who did it and use their face for idiot memes


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> They should take a stock photo of the person who did it and use their face for idiot memes



I'll contact the Great Meme Commission and have them get started on drafting plans for this revolutionary new meme immediately. Expect a royalty check in the mail in the coming weeks.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Sometimes I wish we did add the groan button to posts instead of just "this" (thanks)



- Clone the thanks plugin
- Change the button image to the YouTube logo in a comment balloon
- Change the button text to "Wat"
- Change the status text to "The Following [user|users] think ${USER}'s post is bad and that ${USER} should feel bad:"
- ???
- Profit!


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2013)

Seems like someone was arrested. 
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

Sorry, arrest was not actually made.

In breaking news, what in the fuck is going on now?
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/17/us-usa-explosions-boston-courthouse-idUSBRE93G10F20130417


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2013)

I read another ricin (or beans containing them) letter was sent to Obama. Tracked to Memphis, Tennesse I think. If this is true (think I read it on Yahoo news) it was said this guy has sent alot of letters in the past, likely meaning a homegrown guy.




All it takes to create a panic is to drive around and shoot people randomely and without purpose, but this is different. This takes planning and thought.

This person knows what they are doing, if these are related, I think. Bombing on a huge event, seemingly random Ricin in places..... Not good.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

As the evidence points more and more toward a domestic attacker, I begin to want to leave America even more.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> As the evidence points more and more toward a domestic attacker, I begin to want to leave America even more.



Breaking news! Domestic terrorism happens everywhere.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Breaking news! Domestic terrorism happens everywhere.



Yes, but in America, it's extra stupid. 

Seeing as how this is one of the most retarded countries in existence, I already wanted to leave. Now that we've actually started killing each other with bombs and shit, I just want to leave even more.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Aetius said:


> In breaking news, what in the fuck is going on now?
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/17/us-usa-explosions-boston-courthouse-idUSBRE93G10F20130417




I wonder what it was that caused the evacuation. Some sort of gas? Terrorists storming the building? A small fire? _Another _bomb? The plot is getting thicker by the minute.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 17, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Seems like someone was arrested.
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> Sorry, arrest was not actually made.
> ...



The FBI issued a press release urging the media to verify their so-called facts before reporting them, admonishing CNN without naming them.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Yes, but in America, it's extra stupid.
> 
> Seeing as how this is one of the most retarded countries in existence, I already wanted to leave. Now that we've actually started killing each other with bombs and shit, I just want to leave even more.



This is only one person or at the most a small group of people.  There are people everywhere who feel like the attacker(s) did.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 17, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> The FBI issued a press release urging the media to verify their so-called facts before reporting them, admonishing CNN without naming them.



You go FBI!

The media will ignore you anyway.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 17, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> You go FBI!
> 
> The media will ignore you anyway.



Yeah.  Just another in a growing list of reasons why I gave up TV and their Web sites.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 17, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Yeah.  Just another in a growing list of reasons why I gave up TV and their Web sites.


This here sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 17, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> This here sums it up quite nicely.



That very good entry links to a news story that does a better job, I think.

Also, it brought up something else worth remembering.  FDR was right in saying, "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself," but today's generation would get the meaning better if he changed "have to" to "must."  There's an awful lot that we as a country are "supposed" to be afraid of since That Day that we really mustn't be.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I wonder what it was that caused the evacuation. Some sort of gas? Terrorists storming the building? A small fire? _Another _bomb? The plot is getting thicker by the minute.


I heard that it was a bomb threat.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Yes, but in America, it's extra stupid.
> 
> Seeing as how this is one of the most retarded countries in existence, I already wanted to leave. Now that we've actually started killing each other with bombs and shit, I just want to leave even more.



Just started? This has happened long ago guess people with myopic versions of history will say stuff like this.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just started? This has happened long ago guess people with myopic versions of history will say stuff like this.



You know what I mean, don't fuck around with with my semantics. It's been a long time since Americans have performed major terrorist attacks against other Americans. We've had small bombings in buildings with small casualty totals, but this is a major attack.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 17, 2013)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Semantics are very, very important in cases like this. The word "terrorism" has been so overused in the last couple decades, it has come to mean "anything bad done by someone I don't agree with" to the average person. .


Also to the government; this is part of the reason for the existence of 'ag gag' laws. You can label any activist a terrorist if you can fork over the money for it.


----------



## Azure (Apr 17, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> That very good entry links to a news story that does a better job, I think.
> 
> Also, it brought up something else worth remembering.  FDR was right in saying, "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself," but today's generation would get the meaning better if he changed "have to" to "must."  There's an awful lot that we as a country are "supposed" to be afraid of since That Day that we really mustn't be.


that guy needs to BE the mainstream media. a more sensible ive not read in a long time. fear is what they are looking for. strong is what we should be.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> You know what I mean, don't fuck around with with my semantics. It's been a long time since Americans have performed major terrorist attacks against other Americans. We've had small bombings in buildings with small casualty totals, but this is a major attack.


It's the first time we've used bombs in a while. But it's still inside of 20 years since Oklahoma City.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> You know what I mean, don't fuck around with with my semantics. It's been a long time since Americans have performed major terrorist attacks against other Americans. We've had small bombings in buildings with small casualty totals, but this is a major attack.



why because it was outside? oh dear god, if they can bomb outside buildings AND inside buildings, then where are we truly safe? no where? thank the lord they don't have bombs in canada or australia or whatever fairytale world you plan on relocating to. i heard that if you drink a gallon of bleach mixed with rat poison that you can go to a magical island where there are actually no emotions at all so no one can ever get mad in the first place and bomb people. better start drinking


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> why because it was outside? oh dear god, if they can bomb outside buildings AND inside buildings, then where are we truly safe? no where? thank the lord they don't have bombs in canada or australia or whatever fairytale world you plan on relocating to. i heard that if you drink a gallon of bleach mixed with rat poison that you can go to a magical island where there are actually no emotions at all so no one can ever get mad in the first place and bomb people. better start drinking



I just facepalmed so ridiculously hard.

How many times can I say I don't plan on being safe anywhere? I just hate how retarded America is, and now that we've started conducting major terrorist attacks on ourselves, it's just even more of a reason for me to leave.

Maybe you should try actually reading posts before you reply to them like a complete moron.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> I just facepalmed so ridiculously hard.
> 
> How many times can I say I don't plan on being safe anywhere? I just hate how retarded America is, and now that we've started conducting major terrorist attacks on ourselves, it's just even more of a reason for me to leave.
> 
> Maybe you should try actually reading posts before you reply to them like a complete moron.



wow there's no way someone can be this daft


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> wow there's no way someone can be this daft



A person becomes daft for disliking the country she lives in?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

BlueStreak98 said:


> It's the first time we've used bombs in a while. But it's still inside of 20 years since Oklahoma City.



I guess people forgot about the Unabomber, the fact that the Dark Knight killer boobietrapped his home. There also have been many failed attempts. This one was successful. But it is still up in the air who did it.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> A person becomes daft for disliking the country she lives in?



no I think you missed all the sarcasm I shoved into that post. people blowing each other up with bombs because they're angry is nothing new and it happens in every country, America isn't some sick twisted place where you can walk outside and then, oh no! you're helpless! you could be bombed at any fucking second! holyyy shit, never leave your house again, unless you plan on heading straight to Sweden, the last safe place on earth.

i blame internet and marijuana for this sudden decline of western civilization


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> no I think you missed all the sarcasm I shoved into that post. people blowing each other up with bombs because they're angry is nothing new and it happens in every country, America isn't some sick twisted place where you can walk outside and then, oh no! you're helpless! you could be bombed at any fucking second! holyyy shit, never leave your house again, unless you plan on heading straight to Sweden, the last safe place on earth.
> 
> i blame internet and marijuana for this sudden decline of western civilization


Holy fucking crap, dude.
I NEVER SAID THIS WAS ANYTHING NEW, YOU FUCKING IDIOT.

I just said that now that it's becoming even more serious and violent, it's just another reason to tack upon the MANY DIFFERENT REASONS for my eagerness to leave the country.

Holy crap, you're fucking thick-headed.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Holy fucking crap, dude.
> I NEVER SAID THIS WAS ANYTHING NEW, YOU FUCKING IDIOT.
> 
> I just said that now that it's becoming even more serious and violent, it's just another reason to tack upon the MANY DIFFERENT REASONS for my eagerness to leave the country.
> ...



I swear to god you little shit if you make me say the same exact thing as you and then get mad like I'm saying the opposite thing again I will fucking tie you up and move you to New Zealand myself and I'm not playing around, is this FUNNY? HAHAHA SO FUNNY, GOOD JOKE, TELL ANOTHER! I will tell you a great joke about the kid I bitch slapped through a computer, out of "Califuckya," all the way across the Pacific Amelia Airheart style into a safe, cozy bed in Oceania safe from the bad mans who cause all the evil in the world AND THEN I WILL SLAP A CUP OF HOT COCOA AND A BLANKET THERE TOO SO YOU FEEL NICE AND SAFE IN YOUR CRAZY NEW ZEALAND MYTHLAND.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

And now I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I swear to god you little shit if you make me say the same exact thing as you and then get mad like I'm saying the opposite thing again I will fucking tie you up and move you to New Zealand myself and I'm not playing around, is this FUNNY? HAHAHA SO FUNNY, GOOD JOKE, TELL ANOTHER! I will tell you a great joke about the kid I bitch slapped through a computer, out of "Califuckya," all the way across the Pacific Amelia Airheart style into a safe, cozy bed in Oceania safe from the bad mans who cause all the evil in the world AND THEN I WILL SLAP A CUP OF HOT COCOA AND A BLANKET THERE TOO SO YOU FEEL NICE AND SAFE IN YOUR CRAZY NEW ZEALAND MYTHLAND.


Shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> Shut the fuck up already.



I'm not talking, I'm typing. I've shut my fuck up this entire time. Maybe YOU need to shut YOUR eyes up if you can't handle it.



Lucy Bones said:


> And now I can't stop laughing.



You just need to learn how to keep a secret, man.

Uh, back on topic, did CNN and all those news groups ever get their shit together and clarify whether they've been reporting truthful information or bogus sensationalism?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

I like how no matter how many times I say otherwise, this kid is intent on how I seem to believe there are safe utopias on this planet.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I swear to god you little shit if you make me say the same exact thing as you and then get mad like I'm saying the opposite thing again I will fucking tie you up and move you to New Zealand myself and I'm not playing around, is this FUNNY? HAHAHA SO FUNNY, GOOD JOKE, TELL ANOTHER! I will tell you a great joke about the kid I bitch slapped through a computer, out of "Califuckya," all the way across the Pacific Amelia Airheart style into a safe, cozy bed in Oceania safe from the bad mans who cause all the evil in the world AND THEN I WILL SLAP A CUP OF HOT COCOA AND A BLANKET THERE TOO SO YOU FEEL NICE AND SAFE IN YOUR CRAZY NEW ZEALAND MYTHLAND.



LOL


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I swear to god you little shit if you make me say the same exact thing as you and then get mad like I'm saying the opposite thing again I will fucking tie you up and move you to New Zealand myself and I'm not playing around, is this FUNNY? HAHAHA SO FUNNY, GOOD JOKE, TELL ANOTHER! I will tell you a great joke about the kid I bitch slapped through a computer, out of "Califuckya," all the way across the Pacific Amelia Airheart style into a safe, cozy bed in Oceania safe from the bad mans who cause all the evil in the world AND THEN I WILL SLAP A CUP OF HOT COCOA AND A BLANKET THERE TOO SO YOU FEEL NICE AND SAFE IN YOUR CRAZY NEW ZEALAND MYTHLAND.




Dude, what the hell are you trying to get at? Lucy was just expressing her opinion that America is a bad country, that she had wanted to leave for some time, and that this recent attack was another reason to leave (not, I repeat, _not_ the sole reason. Just _another_ reason) - and then you have to come along and start spewing that nonsense.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Dude, what the hell are you trying to get at? Lucy was just expressing her opinion that America is a bad country, that she had wanted to leave for some time, and that this recent attack was another reason to leave (not, I repeat, _not_ the sole reason. Just _another_ reason) - and then you have to coma along and start spewing that nonsense.



OMG, thank you Sutekh, you just ruled out my paranoia that maybe I was not clear enough with how I was expressing myself.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 17, 2013)

Azure said:


> that guy needs to BE the mainstream media. a more sensible ive not read in a long time. fear is what they are looking for. strong is what we should be.



Here's the stuff he usually writes.  Not bad stuff at all, but a bit niche.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> OMG, thank you Sutekh, you just ruled out my paranoia that maybe I was not clear enough with how I was expressing myself.



Glad to be of service.


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> I like how no matter how many times I say otherwise, this kid is intent on how I seem to believe there are safe utopias on this planet.


I believed such a thing when I was, like, twelve, but whatever.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> OMG, thank you Sutekh, you just ruled out my paranoia that maybe I was not clear enough with how I was expressing myself.



It's perfectly clear how you're expressing YOURSELF, but is it clear how you are expressing the mindsets of others

Perhaps you should just learn how to keep a secret.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Hell, if anything, I get to be a bit paranoid. I live in Fresno, California, right in the middle of the central valley. Most of the country's food comes from my back yard. I live right in the middle of a major target. I'm not looking over my shoulders or saying that I'm in ultimate danger because of them durn towelhead turrurists that wanna attack our freedoms and junk, but you can't really talk to me about safe utopias. I've known they don't exist for a loooong time, but there are definitely safer places than where I am now.



Rigby said:


> It's perfectly clear how you're expressing  YOURSELF, but is it clear how you are expressing the mindsets of others
> 
> Perhaps you should just learn how to keep a secret.



Is it not perfectly clear to you that everyone in this thread wants you to shut the fuck up?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> It's perfectly clear how you're expressing YOURSELF, but is it clear how you are expressing the mindsets of others
> 
> Perhaps you should just learn how to keep a secret.




Does freedom of speech ever cross your train of thought?


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Does freedom of speech ever cross your train of thought?



Should it?



Lucy Bones said:


> Is it not perfectly clear to you that everyone in this thread wants you to shut the fuck up?



I fail to see why I should care.


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I'm not talking, I'm typing.


I don't give a shit.



> I've shut my fuck up this entire time.


No you haven't.



> Maybe YOU need to shut YOUR eyes up if you can't handle it.


I've handled _far worse_ than someone's inane rambling on the Internet. It's not that I can't handle it, it's just that I hate dipshits. So, no. :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

The real Rigby makes more sense than this little pecker. 


Anyways, I figured I'd might like to share this. It's a poem a close furry friend of mine wrote from the perspective of Bill Iffrig, the 78 year old man who was seen collapsing after the first bomb went off. 



> [h=5]In Boston
> 
> Skies flashing with each breath
> pulsing with that blissful runner's high
> ...


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I've handled _far worse_ than someone's  inane rambling on the Internet. It's not that I can't handle it, it's  just that I hate dipshits. So, no. :3



I'm sorry, but if you're going to say you "hate" something then use a  smilie in the next sentence then you don't know the true meaning of  hatred.



Lucy Bones said:


> Anyways, I figured I'd might like to share this. It's a poem a close furry friend of mine wrote from the perspective of Bill Iffrig, the 78 year old man who was seen collapsing after the first bomb went off.



As terrible as the poem is, the thought is very touching.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Should it?




Yes. Yes it should. 


I'm going to stop replying to you now Rigby - partly because your arguments are dumb, partly because I'm not sure whether you're serious or not, and partly because if this arguing carries on more the thread is at risk of derailment.


In other news, the court house that had to be evacuated has been reopened to employees only. Apparently it was evacuated because of a bomb threat.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2013)

Just another unintelligent little fuckup to add to my ignore list.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Yes. Yes it should.



Oh, is there anything in particular I should consider or just the concept itself?



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> In other news, the court house that had to be evacuated has been reopened to employees only.



Hopefully this means that the investigation and due process can and will proceed accordingly.



Lucy Bones said:


> Just another unintelligent little fuckup to add to my ignore list.



That makes tons of sense; there's a reason "ignore" and "ignorant" have the same root word.


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I'm sorry, but if you're going to say you "hate" something then use a  smilie in the next sentence then you don't know the true meaning of  hatred.


The smilie isn't related to the statement.

So, fuck you and your assumptions.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> The smilie isn't related to the statement.
> 
> So, fuck you and your assumptions.



Hey, watch your temper.


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Hey, watch your temper.


I don't have a temper.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Machine said:


> I don't have a temper.



That's like saying you don't have a soul. Everyone has one (until they die). Temper is short for temperament, and whether it's "bad" or "good," you have one.


----------



## Machine (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> That's like saying you don't have a soul. Everyone has one (until they die). Temper is short for temperament, and whether it's "bad" or "good," you have one.


I was implying bad temper, but okay.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2013)

Alright, Alright, get back on topic you crazy kids.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Alright, Alright, get back on topic you crazy kids.



Good idea! Did CNN or the major news outlets ever clarify whether what they've reported is true or sensationalist speculation?


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 17, 2013)

90% of what the news reports is nothing BUT baseless speculation.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> 90% of what the news reports is nothing BUT baseless speculation.



That's terrible. If you can't even trust the credibility of a CNN report, then who can you trust anymore?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

I noticed how they dropped the term "person of interest" and went to using suspect before it was retracted.

I never understood the concept of calling an entire country retarded then acting just as idiotic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2013)

They caught the guy who mailed the ricin letters.  Hopefully they'll be able to catch the Boston bomber as well.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 17, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> They caught the guy who mailed the ricin letters.  Hopefully they'll be able to catch the Boston bomber as well.



Hopefulllllly it's the same guy.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> They caught the guy who mailed the ricin letters.  Hopefully they'll be able to catch the Boston bomber as well.



Source?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 17, 2013)

What do you think of this David Sirota article, reprinted in its entirety? 
As we now move into the official Political Aftermath period of the Boston bombing â€” the period that will determine the long-term legislative fallout of the atrocity â€” the dynamics of privilege will undoubtedly influence the nationâ€™s collective reaction to the attacks. Thatâ€™s because privilege tends to determine: 1) which groups are â€” and are not â€” collectively denigrated or targeted for the unlawful actions of individuals; and 2) how big and politically game-changing the overall reaction ends up being.
This has been most obvious in the context of recent mass shootings. In those awful episodes, a religious or ethnic minority group lacking such privilege would likely be collectively slandered and/or targeted with surveillance or profiling (or worse) if some of its individuals comprised most of the mass shooters. However, white male privilege means white men are not collectively denigrated/targeted for those shootings â€” even though most come at the hands of white dudes.
Likewise, in the context of terrorist attacks, such privilege means white non-Islamic terrorists are typically portrayed not as representative of whole groups or ideologies, but as â€œlone wolfâ€ threats to be dealt with as isolated law enforcement matters. Meanwhile, non-white or developing-world terrorism suspects are often reflexively portrayed as representative of larger conspiracies, ideologies and religions that must be dealt with as systemic threats â€” the kind potentially requiring everything from law enforcement action to military operations to civil liberties legislation to foreign policy shifts.
â€œWhite privilege is knowing that even if the bomber turns out to be white, no one will call for your group to be profiled as terrorists as a result, subjected to special screening or threatened with deportation,â€ writes author Tim Wise. â€œWhite privilege is knowing that if this bomber turns out to be white, the United States government will not bomb whatever corn field or mountain town or stale suburb from which said bomber came, just to ensure that others like him or her donâ€™t get any ideas. And if he turns out to be a member of the Irish Republican Army we wonâ€™t bomb Dublin. And if heâ€™s an Italian-American Catholic we wonâ€™t bomb the Vatican.â€
Because of these undeniable and pervasive double standards, the specific identity of the Boston Marathon bomber (or bombers) is not some minor detail â€” it will almost certainly dictate what kind of governmental, political and societal response we see in the coming weeks. That means regardless of your particular party affiliation, if you care about everything from stopping war to reducing the defense budget to protecting civil liberties to passing immigration reform, you should hope the bomber was a white domestic terrorist. Why? Because only in that case will privilege work to prevent the Boston attack from potentially undermining progress on those other issues.
To know thatâ€™s true is to simply consider how America reacts to different kinds of terrorism.
Though FBI data show fewer terrorist plots involving Muslims than terrorist plots involving non-Muslims, America has mobilized a full-on war effort exclusively against the prospect of Islamic terrorism. Indeed, the moniker â€œWar on Terrorismâ€ has come to specifically mean â€œWar on Islamic Terrorism,â€ involving everything from new laws like the Patriot Act, to a new torture regime, to new federal agencies like the Transportation Security Administration and Department of Homeland Security, to wars in Iraq and Afghanistan to mass surveillance of Muslim communities.
By contrast, even though America has seen a consistent barrage of attacks from domestic non-Islamic terrorists, the privilege and double standards baked into our national security ideologies means those attacks have resulted in no systemic action of the scope marshaled against foreign terrorists. In fact, it has been quite the opposite â€” according to Darryl Johnson, the senior domestic terrorism analyst at the Department of Homeland Security, the conservative movement backlash to merely reporting the rising threat of such domestic terrorism resulted in DHS seriously curtailing its initiatives against that particular threat. (Irony alert: When it comes specifically to fighting white non-Muslim domestic terrorists, the right seems to now support the very doctrine it criticized Democratic presidential candidate John Kerry for articulating â€” the doctrine that sees fighting terrorism as primarily â€œan intelligence-gathering, law-enforcement, public-diplomacy effortâ€ and not something more systemic.)
Enter the Boston bombing. Coming at the very moment the U.S. government is planning to withdraw from Afghanistan, considering cuts to the Pentagon budget, discussing civil liberties principles and debating landmark immigration legislation, the attack could easily become the fulcrum of all of those contentious policy debates â€” that is, depending on the demographic profile of the assailant.
If recent history is any guide, if the bomber ends up being a white anti-government extremist, white privilege will likely mean the attack is portrayed as just an isolated incident â€” one that has no bearing on any larger policy debates. Put another way, white privilege will work to not only insulate whites from collective blame, but also to insulate the political debate from any fallout from the attack.
It will probably be much different if the bomber ends up being a Muslim and/or a foreigner from the developing world. As we know from our own history, when those kind of individuals break laws in such a high-profile way, America often cites them as both proof that entire demographic groups must be targeted, and that therefore a more systemic response is warranted. At that point, itâ€™s easy to imagine conservatives citing Boston as a reason to block immigration reform defense spending cuts and the Afghan War withdrawal and to further expand surveillance and other encroachments on civil liberties.
If that sounds hard to believe, just look at yesterdayâ€™s comments by right-wing radio host Laura Ingraham, whose talking points often become Republican Party doctrine. Though authorities havenâ€™t even identified a suspect in the Boston attack, she (like other conservatives) seems to already assume the assailant is foreign, and is consequently citing the attack as rationale to slam the immigration reform bill.
The same Laura Ingraham, of course, was one of the leading voices criticizing the Department of Homeland Security for daring to even report on right-wing domestic terrorism. In that sense, she perfectly embodies the double standard that, more than anything, will determine the long-term political impact of the Boston bombing.

So apparently the ethnicity of the bomber will be a big deal because our liberties could be curtailed if the bomber was anything but white.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 17, 2013)

http://static.giantbomb.com/uploads/square_small/0/3988/1058057-wall_of_text.gif

Sheesh


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 17, 2013)

Tim Wise is a dick with ears. Limo Liberal to the highest degree.

On the other hand, it does disappoint me that we instantly assumed "Oh, it must be the Saudi" and searched his house and stuff.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 17, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Last week someone tried mailing a bomb to sheriff Joe of arizona.


Almost sad they didn't succeed.



Aleu said:


> Murdering people is okay.
> 
> mmm okay...


First off, those people were just venting. Odds are they won't be murdering anyone soon.

Second off, I've gotten to the point where I believe that anyone who's purposefully acting to make other people's lives horrible should just be removed from this planet. The WBC actively tries to hate and make others suffer for their own amusement and glee. Personally, if they died, I wouldn't give a crap and would probably be glad, because then they'd be gone off the planet and unable to do bad things to anyone else.




BlueStreak98 said:


> While that's true, Patriot's Day is traditionally April 19th, not 15th.


Patriot's Day is supposed to be the third Monday of April, so it falls on different days on each week.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Almost sad they didn't succeed.



Looking up to the deaths of others is a no no.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 17, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Almost sad they didn't succeed.



Why?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> First off, those people were just venting. Odds are they won't be murdering anyone soon.
> 
> Second off, I've gotten to the point where I believe that anyone who's purposefully acting to make other people's lives horrible should just be removed from this planet. The WBC actively tries to hate and make others suffer for their own amusement and glee. Personally, if they died, I wouldn't give a crap and would probably be glad, because then they'd be gone off the planet and unable to do bad things to anyone else.



They were advocating murder for people that don't even break the law. How is that any different from people advocating the murder of those participating in, I dunno, OWS? Or a simple strike? Seriously, condoning murder is not okay. Ever. But then again, you're the one that laughed at a woman being hit by a car simply because she liked Twilight so I'm not surprised by your response :V


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 17, 2013)

I heard that the man who set off the bombs was a Saudi national, then I heard it was a black man wearing all-black, now I hear it's a white guy. The skin color of the man who set up the bombs will be politicized.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 17, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Source?



http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/politics/tainted-letter-intercepted/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 17, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I heard that the man who set off the bombs was a Saudi national, then I heard it was a black man wearing all-black, now I hear it's a white guy. The skin color of the man who set up the bombs will be politicized.



The media is all too willing to play up fear and hate, and it doesn't help when law enforcement buys into it.

The New Yorker's Amy Davidson on how a Saudi victim of the bombing was converted into "the suspect."


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2013)

Explosion at a fertilizer factory near Waco.
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/1...in-large-explosion-at-texas-fertilizer-plant/
(Most likely an industrial accident)


----------



## Nashida (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely. Now there's been a bomb threat at the State House according to my local station. Still waiting for more details.

They've also got surveillance video from a department store near the area that show somebody dropping off a bag in the same vicinity as the second explosion. http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/...on-official-video-footage-shows-bomb-suspect/ The video clip here shows something interesting: a bag placed in front of the barrier, and a similar shot an hour before in which the same bag was behind the barrier.

EDIT: Thought this was worth sharing. Hockey game tonight, the packed TD Bank Garden sung the rest of the National anthem. Brought tears to my eyes. http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/...oston-fans-mourn-then-cheer-as-sports-return/


----------



## Golden (Apr 17, 2013)

Somewhat related:

Suspicious package found near mailbox in Toronto.

http://globalnews.ca/news/490606/su...town-toronto-police-lock-down-several-blocks/


----------



## Zerig (Apr 17, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Explosion at a fertilizer factory near Waco.
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/1...in-large-explosion-at-texas-fertilizer-plant/
> (Most likely an industrial accident)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA

IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 18, 2013)

Please keep the news and discussions focused on the Boston Marathon incident.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 18, 2013)

This is sad if people were doing that. Some people were apparently looting while the explosion happened.

I wouldn't doubt some people may have actually grabbed the jackets to help others during the explosion but people laughing and grabbing stuff? Not good

[yt]1hM7Ura6Q4w#![/yt]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://static.giantbomb.com/uploads/square_small/0/3988/1058057-wall_of_text.gif
> 
> Sheesh


And not even a tl;dr!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

The fbi have surveillance of the suspects.  Both caucasian.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 18, 2013)

Pictures of the suspects have been released.  A step forward, but I can see two clear negatives.  First, if these guys didn't do it, it would make life really difficult for them, like Richard Jewell.  Second, if these guys did do it, now they know that they're in danger.  They'll probably flee the country (if they haven't already) or kill themselves if the feds get closer.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> The fbi have surveillance of the suspects.  Both caucasian.


 It's possible they were; looked more like some average white mutt to me though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Pictures of the suspects have been released.  A step forward, but I can see two clear negatives.  First, if these guys didn't do it, it would make life really difficult for them, like Richard Jewell.  Second, if these guys did do it, now they know that they're in danger.  They'll probably flee the country (if they haven't already) or kill themselves if the feds get closer.


Even if they try to escape the country they're fucked hard cause everyone everywhere will know their faces and names.  No matter what the two are fucked.

There's a high resolution image of one of the suspects-
http://i.imgur.com/I1dF69f.jpg
It's the guy to the left of the image, with the white cap, between the person guy with the MIT jacket and the guy with the brown business suit.  If you live in Boston and know of someone matching what he looks like that was visiting the Marathon wearing what he is wearing contact the fbi.
If anyone knows of someone that took video or took photos of the marathon ask them to comb over their images to see if they captured either of the suspects.



Also thousands of people showed up to the funeral of the dead victims forming a human shield to block the wbc from protesting.
http://www.upi.com/blog/2013/04/18/...oro-Baptist-Church-at-memorial/6301366315565/


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 18, 2013)

I am glad people blocked WBC.

Last I heard, didn't Hell's Angels block them? That's pretty badass and reason #57 old biker guys are cool.






Those guys better watch their backs, because as soon as this broadcasts on the news, there's a chance of a witch hunt.


----------



## Machine (Apr 18, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Those guys better watch their backs, because as soon as this broadcasts on the news, there's a chance of a witch hunt.


Good. :>


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I am glad people blocked WBC.
> 
> Last I heard, didn't Hell's Angels block them? That's pretty badass and reason #57 old biker guys are cool.
> 
> ...


THOUSANDS of people showed up to block the wbc, not just the hell's angels.  There was no way the wbc could have possibly made it into the funeral even if they tried something desperate.


----------



## Nothing (Apr 18, 2013)

he couldnt be the perpetrator, he looks too white


----------



## Aetius (Apr 19, 2013)

Holy fuck, massive shootout between the marathon suspects and police.

Lots of gunfire and explosions, one of the suspectss were caught. 

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...atcher-says/4UeCClOVeLr8PHLvDa99zK/story.html


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 19, 2013)

I feel sorry for the kid on the ground that NBC kept focusing on. He wasn't one of the suspects, but he was in the wrong place at the wrong time.

https://twitter.com/AKitz this guy is getting his 15 minutes for sure he has photos of the crossfire.

http://video.msnbc.msn.com/msnbc/51592798/


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 19, 2013)

I was working midnight shift and picked up everything that was going on as it happened. The radio show I was listening to would relay news as details came in but they stressed they didn't know if it was related to the bombings. Eventually they just switched over to ABC directly.

So far this is what I heard happened:
- Two guys rob a convenience store (7-11?)
- A MIT cop tries to stop them and he's shot to death
- They carjack a Mercedes SUV and drive away.
- The driver gets away and gives the cops an accurate description of the carjackers.
- Police get into a shootout with the gunmen in Watertown. The gunman throw possibly 3 different explosives, possibly grenades.
- One of the gunman is wounded, and taken to a hospital where he died.
- The other gunman is on the loose.
- Police may have found a pressure cooker similar to the bombings in the back of the SUV.

During all of this no one said whether these gunman were the suspects, but according to the radio hosts people listening to police scanners were reporting on Twitter that the gunmen were the bombing suspects, according to what police were saying over their radios. Apparently the description the carjaking victim had given police matched the bombing suspects.

And then around 4-4:30 the Boston police did a press conference and confirmed. Bombing suspect 1 was the one shot and later died, and bombing suspect 2 is the one still on the loose. I suspect he probably killed himself since they both seem to have a "We'd rather die than be captured" mentality from what I can tell.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I was working midnight shift and picked up everything that was going on as it happened. The radio show I was listening to would relay news as details came in but they stressed they didn't know if it was related to the bombings. Eventually they just switched over to ABC directly.
> 
> So far this is what I heard happened:
> - Two guys rob a convenience store (7-11?)
> ...


In the end we'll never know why they did what they did and unless the brother that is still alive actually turns himself in he's probably going to go down in a gunfight.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw that the suspect that was killed was wearing an explosive vest.  Looks like we got him just in time.  The two guys are apparently brothers from Russia or the Czech Republic, but I don't think that's been confirmed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I saw that the suspect that was killed was wearing an explosive vest.  Looks like we got him just in time.  The two guys are apparently brothers from Russia or the Czech Republic, but I don't think that's been confirmed.


This is probably one of the few times you'll actually hear me say something like this, but it was probably for the best he was gunned down.  The reason being is if he was wearing a explosive vest and the police were going to try to take him alive then he probably would have detonated it thus killing all the cops and potentially some people in the neighborhood.

The police need to be really fucking careful with the other suspect, cause chances are he'll have a explosive vest as well.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, this is the YouTube channel of the suspect who was killed.

http://www.youtube.com/user/muazseyfullah/feed?filter=2

No actual conviction, so I'm still not convinced he was anything more than a psychopath with delusions standing - just a stupid, hateful, hero-worshiping little shit. Emphasis on the _stupid. _He had a frigging playlist called "Terrorists."


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 19, 2013)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Well, this is the YouTube channel of the suspect who was killed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/muazseyfullah/feed?filter=2
> 
> No actual conviction - just a stupid, hateful, hero-worshiping little shit. Emphasis on the _stupid. _He had a frigging playlist called "Terrorists."


They're... Russian Islamists then?

Of course -_-


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 19, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> They're... Russian Islamists then?
> 
> Of course -_-



Not even really. That'd imply that his actions had any evident justification other than "I don't like these people." It just feels from what I'm seeing that he just wanted to play GTA IRL. What a little shit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is the brother that is still out on the loose. http://news.yahoo.com/stories-2-brothers-suspected-bombing-124623274.html


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 19, 2013)

Things have been happening fast this morning. First of all one of the pair is dead, died in a shoot out with the cops. http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324493704578432030609754740.html

The latest is the cops think they know where the second one is...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> THOUSANDS of people showed up to block the wbc, not just the hell's angels.  There was no way the wbc could have possibly made it into the funeral even if they tried something desperate.


Blocking these savages is not enough. I'm liking the 'witch hunt' idea, though.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Blocking these savages is not enough. I'm liking the 'witch hunt' idea, though.


of course you do


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> of course you do


Because we are superior to them, and like it or not, they need to learn their place.
Grab a damned tissue or something.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 19, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Because we are superior to them, and like it or not, they need to learn their place.
> Grab a damned tissue or something.



If we had witch hunts to kill people just for being irrational, judgmental assholes, you might not be too happy with the result.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 19, 2013)

Apparently it's been reported that the guy who lost both of his legs in the bombing was the one who saw and ID the one of them during the bombing. He saw him drop off the bomb.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 19, 2013)

Isn't religion fun.


----------



## Machine (Apr 19, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Isn't religion fun.


Wouldn't even call the WBC religious.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 19, 2013)

Machine said:


> Wouldn't even call the WBC religious.


I think he was talking about the suspects.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 19, 2013)

Chechens. And the entire Middle East cringes...

I'm thinking it's only a matter of time before they get the second guy.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 19, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I think he was talking about the suspects.


I was talking about both.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow; just fucking wow.  Both of the brothers are from Kyrgystan and apparently didn't get Americans and didn't have any friends.  If this really turns out to be a case of, "I don't understand a foreign country's culture and don't have any friends so rather than attempt to understand another country's culture I'm just going to blow people up cause they act differently #YOLO" there will not be enough Darwin awards in the world for those two.  The dead brother deserves a trophy at his funeral with it saying, "2dumb2live".


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 19, 2013)

Apparently they asked John Kerry about the possibility of a Chechen link, and he said it's too early to tell in regard to that. And good on him.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow; just fucking wow.  Both of the brothers are from Kyrgystan and apparently didn't get Americans and didn't have any friends.  If this really turns out to be a case of, "I don't understand a foreign country's culture and don't have any friends so rather than attempt to understand another country's culture I'm just going to blow people up cause they act differently #YOLO" there will not be enough Darwin awards in the world for those two.  The dead brother deserves a trophy at his funeral with it saying, "2dumb2live".



Where did you get that? They've been living in the US since 2002 - so since they were 15 and 8. They were also very sociallyactive and well liked according to family members and classmates.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow; just fucking wow.  Both of the brothers are from Kyrgystan and apparently didn't get Americans and didn't have any friends.  If this really turns out to be a case of, "I don't understand a foreign country's culture and don't have any friends so rather than attempt to understand another country's culture I'm just going to blow people up cause they act differently #YOLO" there will not be enough Darwin awards in the world for those two.  The dead brother deserves a trophy at his funeral with it saying, "2dumb2live".


Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Zuckerdachs said:


> Where did you get that? They've been living in the US since 2012 - so since they were 15 and 8. They were also very sociallyactive and well liked according to family members and classmates.


. . . Okay what the fuck is wrong with the news?  First the bit about a dead woman about to proposed to being false.  Then the 8 year old bit from a "credible" news source.  Now "from credible sources my sources here first on the news we have breaking news that the two were loners here first on the news" . . Fuck it, I'm just going to read what the police are saying and turning off the national news.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

Or you could just...double check your sources? Seriously, what is your source?


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> . . . Okay what the fuck is wrong with the news?  First the bit about a dead woman about to proposed to being false.  Then the 8 year old bit from a "credible" news source.  Now "from credible sources my sources here first on the news we have breaking news that the two were loners here first on the news" . . Fuck it, I'm just going to read what the police are saying and turning off the national news.



Probably a good idea. Also fwiw, I corrected my post to say 2002 ... my phone hates FAF and typos happen a lot.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 19, 2013)

I had heard the "loner" thing earlier, but as more information came out it was downplayed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Or you could just...double check your sources? Seriously, what is your source?


Been watching the national news.  I miss the old days when news was not gossip.

Anyways the second suspect on the run has had his photograph released.  I really hope he doesn't blow himself up while being caught.  That would suck if while being arrested he blows up the cops.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Been watching the national news.  I miss the old days when news was not gossip.
> 
> Anyways the second suspect on the run has had his photograph released.  I really hope he doesn't blow himself up while being caught.  That would suck if while being arrested he blows up the cops.



Not to mention we wouldn't find out their motives for the bombings.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Not to mention we wouldn't find out their motives for the bombings.


Considering the one that's dead was wearing a bomb vest it's not very likely he's coming in alive.

Also I saw some of the photographs of the injuries and all I got to say is "holy fuck!".


----------



## Rigby (Apr 19, 2013)

BlueStreak98 said:


> I had heard the "loner" thing earlier, but as more information came out it was downplayed.



It should have been obvious it was bullshit. There's never been a correlation between "loners" and acts of violence like this, it's an untrue stereotype. Look at Columbine, they weren't the stereotypical loner. Kip Kinkel wasn't a loner and he blew his parents heads off and shot up his school in the 90's. From the Sandy Hooke shooting, that guy wasn't some crazy loner who wanted a media frenzy (he specifically destroyed his computer so people _wouldn't_ have information about him). A couple months ago, there was a shooting in a popular mall in Oregon, a huge shoot out between an armed guy and cops. Guess what: He wasn't a crazy loner either.

If you still believe the "crazy loner" myth that the media tries to sell to the masses, you need to start thinking critically.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> . . . Okay what the fuck is wrong with the news?  First the bit about a dead woman about to proposed to being false.  Then the 8 year old bit from a "credible" news source.  Now "from credible sources my sources here first on the news we have breaking news that the two were loners here first on the news" . . Fuck it, I'm just going to read what the police are saying and turning off the national news.



Ratings. Even if it's wrong, it helps ratings.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 19, 2013)

People just wanting to profit.

http://techland.time.com/2013/04/19...domain-names-and-putting-them-up-for-auction/


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 19, 2013)

How might this attack affect US-Russian relations, seeing as how the two bombers were Russian-American?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> . . . Okay what the fuck is wrong with the news?  First the bit about a dead woman about to proposed to being false.



Well, that one was never on the news, it was only ever published on social media by idiots and you assumed it was news... That making you one of the idiots, I guess.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 19, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Well, that one was never on the news, it was only ever published on social media by idiots and you assumed it was news... That making you one of the idiots, I guess.



Atleast he is honest of his mistakes....

@OT

I hope people won't turn this into another anti-Islam thing, seriously.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 19, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I hope people won't turn this into another anti-Islam thing, seriously.



It already has become an anti-Islam thing. Most news aggregates are full of headlines about their LINKS TO ISLAM and "special stories" about radical Islamism. It's especially frustrating how few people are acknowledging that they spent the last 11 years - formative years of their childhoods - in the US. Nobody wants to own that.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 19, 2013)

The guy next to me in my English class believes this whole thing is a conspiracy. I quite literally laughed out loud when he said so.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 19, 2013)

Zuckerdachs said:


> It already has become an anti-Islam thing. Most news aggregates are full of headlines about their LINKS TO ISLAM and "special stories" about radical Islamism. It's especially frustrating how few people are acknowledging that they spent the last 11 years - formative years of their childhoods - in the US. Nobody wants to own that.



That's just sad.....


Hate exists no matter the mark or creed.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 19, 2013)

What were their motives, if not their blind faith?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 19, 2013)

After hearing they were Russians I've been trying to think of good "In Soviet Russia" jokes but can't think of any tasteful ones.

Some guy being interviewed forgot his giant pink dildo was behind him.



Aleu said:


> of course you do





Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Because we are superior to them, and like it or not, they need to learn their place.
> Grab a damned tissue or something.


Witch hunts solve nothing. However, as I said before I would not shed a tear if the WBC was murdered and might even celebrate. The WBC, like some people, do nothing in their lives except ruin other people's lives and make other people miserable when they're at their most depressed and suffering. I would like nothing more than to see them removed from existence in any way possible so they cause no more suffering. If that means prison, if that means death, if that means putting them on a remote island, if it means launching them into the sun (I like this last one), so be it.



DarrylWolf said:


> How might this attack affect US-Russian  relations, seeing as how the two bombers were Russian-American?



Apparently the Chechnyans are blaming us:


> Kadyrov said any blame lay at the feet of the United States. "It's all  America's fault because these kids were brought up in America, not  Chechnya," he said, according to Kommersant newspaper.


http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/19/us/massachusetts-bombers-profiles/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

Cute. Can we justify a needless war against Chechnya? Do they have oil? :V


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> The guy next to me in my English class believes this whole thing is a conspiracy. I quite literally laughed out loud when he said so.



Man, there have been tons of conspiracy theories flying around about this. Most of them are pretty outrageous, as is their wont. I did hear one today - that it was a plot by the government to end sequestration and jump-start the economy via military contracts - that didn't make me laugh as much as I'd hoped. 




CrazyLee said:


> Apparently the Chechnyans are blaming us:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/19/us/massachusetts-bombers-profiles/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



Can you fault them for wanting to shift the blame when, for all they know, the US might start flying drones in and bombing their weddings? :V


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll be shocked if we get this second guy alive.  The minute he realizes the feds are closing in, he'll shoot himself or worse if he has explosives.  That being said, the FBI is very good at its job and I won't rule anything out.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 19, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Apparently the Chechnyans are blaming us:
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/19/us/massachusetts-bombers-profiles/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> Cute. Can we justify a needless war against Chechnya? Do they have oil? :V


And now americans have learned another country! Also, i have seen lots of people, that moved to advanced countries from random looney countries, and they keep all their crazy religions and traditions for some generations. Like a crazy muslim family can train their kids to be hardcore muslims, no matter where they live.


----------



## Machine (Apr 19, 2013)

And no fucks were given by a populace that has just about never heard of Chechnya.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

Machine said:


> And no fucks were given by a populace that has just about never heard of Chechnya.


 I heard from a Russian immigrant that they're widely disliked over there, and I killed a bunch of them in Medal of Hodor. Yeah, that doesn't count for much.
I concede that CannonFodder was correct in calling the bombers 'Caucasian'.


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2013)

chechnyan terrorists make al quaeda look like a bunch of rank amateurs in terms of brutality and using it to create fear. except for these two fellas, hardly a credit to the lofty traditions of their country. i though they didnt look THAT white.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Genocide, mass rape, decapitation, removing of entrails, lighting civilians on fire, other acts of terrorism etc etc.


And we let them in anyway. "Give me your mad, your monstrous, your barbarian hordes yearning to slit our throats."


----------



## Rasly (Apr 19, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Except that it isn't a country; so there is that.


What is it then?


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Genocide, mass rape, decapitation, removing of entrails, lighting civilians on fire, other acts of terrorism etc etc.  All funded by people in Turkey and Saudi Arabia, motivated by hatred, radical Islam, and stupidity.  It's truly a great mix.


in my country there is problem, and that problem is the â€‹JEW


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

Rasly said:


> What is it then?


It's a (barely) Russian-controlled territory bordering Georgia.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 19, 2013)

The shootout was literally 10 minutes from my friends house in Watertown! They haven't been able to leave their house all day. 

I went in to Boston for an interview in the morning and got stuck in the lockdown. Cops everywhere. It was pretty intense.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 19, 2013)

Rasly said:


> What is it then?



Chechnya is part of Russia.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 19, 2013)

It's impressive how Islam is spreading. 
 I had no idea there was such a community of extremists in Russia [sort of] , of all places!


----------



## Rasly (Apr 19, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's a (barely) Russian-controlled territory bordering Georgia.


Wrong, they used to be independent, then they become a part or russia, then they have become independend again, so right now, it is a independent country, or it is trying to be.

Oh wait, from the russian point of view, it is still their territory, i have to recheck this.

edit:
this shit is confusing, looks like it is indeed, legaly, is a part of russia, while it is full of islamist terrorists that have a different idea.


----------



## Machine (Apr 19, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I heard from a Russian immigrant that they're widely disliked over there, and I killed a bunch of them in Medal of Hodor. Yeah, that doesn't count for much.
> I concede that CannonFodder was correct in calling the bombers 'Caucasian'.


I just saw the younger brother's face on the news. He looks 100% punchable.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 19, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Wrong, they used to be independent, then they become a part or russia, then they have become independend again, so right now, it is a independent country, or it is trying to be.
> 
> Oh wait, from the russian point of view, it is still their territory, i have to recheck this.
> 
> ...


Russia got it back after the Second Chechen War.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chechnya



Machine said:


> I just saw the younger brother's face on the news. He looks 100% punchable.



Everybody looks 100% punchable after committing terrorism.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 19, 2013)

Nate Silver made this brilliant observation yesterday: "Becoming hard to tell difference between credible news organizations like 4chan and troll sites like New York Post."


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm impressed by how quickly the USA's government managed to find out who did it, lock down the city, track down one of the two, and find them. They must've had huge teams working day and night, because it seems like they cracked it and took action in under 2 days.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 19, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Islam used to be all throughout what is now Russia, until it was "cleansed" and contained to areas around the Ottoman and Persian Empires; where it remains to this day.


Bullshit, islam has never gone over 10% of population, and even those 10% are based in small countries on the border of russia, like chechnya. Russians always have been Orthodox aka "conforming to the Christian faith as represented in the creeds of the early Church".


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 19, 2013)

Apparently the cops have a guy cornered in Watertown.  It might be the other suspect.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 19, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Yes but Russia has expanded, and those  cultures that once resided in our territory were Muslim and peoples of  other faiths; before they were assimilated, converted, or purged. Yes  the Russian population were Christian and Pagan during this time, and  even now; you misinterpreted what I was saying.


Well, "all  throughout" sounds like whole country, also those muslim territories on borders of russia, were never "cleansed" as far as i know.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 19, 2013)

Boston PD:  "Suspect in custody."


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 19, 2013)

in custody


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 19, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Boston PD:  "Suspect in custody."




Excellent news.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 19, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> The guy next to me in my English class believes this whole thing is a conspiracy. I quite literally laughed out loud when he said so.



Michael Savage, the right wing nutjob, fully believes that Obama is in on the bombing because Obama's a muslim. And that he's covering something up. Yep.

Also, on Detroit's WAAM 1600 AM, a conservative news radio station, Jerry Doyle was saying he was happy the first guy was killed and that they should waterboard and torture the other kid. Nice people, these right wingers. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Boston PD:  "Suspect in custody."


Holy crap.  I didn't think he was going to let himself be taken alive.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 19, 2013)

watched the whole thing on fox news. Long ass day D: I hope they get answers to why and what made them do these attacks.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 19, 2013)

Ohh sweet, I share a birthday with one of the bombers.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 19, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Ohh sweet, I share a birthday with one of the bombers.



This whole mess started on my birthday. It was not a happy birthday because everyone was sad. 

I am going to have a pretend birthday next week.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 19, 2013)

Ah yes, the belittling of death! I love it!


----------



## Golden (Apr 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ah yes, the belittling of death! I love it!



lol at the completely irrelevant last sentence.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 19, 2013)

Good news, the suspect is alive and in custody. A trial means a lot. In anger, I wish his legs were blown off. Fuck that guy.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 19, 2013)

This attack was absolutely asinine on so many levels. Whatever good will Chechenia had in their independence movement from Russia in the United States is no more. We may not agree with Russia on all points- lingering suspicions about Communists in their government, Putin's crackdown on dissenters- but if the Brother Tsarnyev were in any way encouraged by, assoicated with, or financially enabled by Chechen rebels, I could see a Russo-American alliance to eliminate Chechen rebellion. If the Tsarnyevs were terrorists working for Chechen independence by killing innocent American civilians and even foreign students living in America, it would be well within US jurisdiction to consider this an "act of war" by a separatist state in Russia against the US. 

If this had never happened and the Chechens renounced terrorism to protest peacefully, then we might have pressured Russia to grant independence by freezing foreign aid or pushing sanctions agianst the Russian government. Now, nobody in America will want to do ANYTHING to help Chechenia gain its independence.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 20, 2013)

wha?


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ah yes, the belittling of death! I love it!


Here's a question. Do people in other countries give much of a shit about murders or bombs blowing up in non-native lands either? Do the people IN that country pay a lot more attention to stuff that happens within their government's jurisdiction than they do in an area that's been at various stages of war since their grandparents were little?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2013)

So do we have a motive expressed by these two? Have they been quoted saying anything? Can someone link to hard evidence linking them to a religious, political or, ideological goal? I'm hearing people mention Islam, but is that proven? Is it proven they did it -for- Islam?

Forgive me if I am a bit depressed at how fast people start bleating terrorism rather than referring to them as they are; Violent, sociopathic criminals. Chances are there is some proof and I just haven't been bothered to go find it, as frankly I don't care "Why they dunnit".

I am just so tired of seeing people work themselves up into a frenzy, sick of people rallying and spewing their vengefulness in such meaningless ways. I rarely stoop to have to tell people that I don't give one single fuck about how much they want these guys dead or hurt, give me the facts and shut the hell up already.

This fist-waving is absolutely pointless, a waste of energy. How hard is it for people to understand that everyone in the room who is irrelevant to the events doesn't need to hear all about what'd you'd definitely do to these people if only you yourself were there.

Edit: As a final note, the fact that I've actually been in the presence of someone looking at pictures of the other guy who died and examining them in great detail to exclaim all about the wounds. There is something deranged, something wrong with someone who sits there and derives pleasure from the mortal wounds of others in my opinion. I guess the loss of human life stops being a tragedy as long as it is "those guys" right? Good grief.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I am just so tired of seeing people work themselves up into a frenzy, sick of people rallying and spewing their vengefulness in such meaningless ways. I rarely stoop to have to tell people that I don't give one single fuck about how much they want these guys dead or hurt, give me the facts and shut the hell up already.



As I am. I have had enough of that for one lifetime with 9/11 and the war on terror. It's as though none of that taught anyone anything. 

Honestly, I haven't really kept up with the story in the news because its a giant fear mongering circlejerk. People cheer for suspect's deaths when we haven't even proven them guilty, fingers are pointed at arabs and other innocent people. It's a mess.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> As I am. I have had enough of that for one lifetime with 9/11 and the war on terror. It's as though none of that taught anyone anything.
> 
> Honestly, I haven't really kept up with the story in the news because its a giant fear mongering circlejerk. People cheer for suspect's deaths when we haven't even proven them guilty, fingers are pointed at arabs and other innocent people. It's a mess.



I have spent as much time away from it as one can, but I have reached a depressive point of being beside myself as one of my house-mates keeps Micheal Savage/Rush Limbaugh/Dr. Robotnik or whatever the rest of them are loudly playing from the radio along with the news media on their laptop and television *simultaneously* playing.

Help. Me. Please.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I have spent as much time away from it as one can, but I have reached a depressive point of being beside myself as one of my house-mates keeps Micheal Savage/Rush Limbaugh/Dr. Robotnik or whatever the rest of them are loudly playing from the radio along with the news media on their laptop and television *simultaneously* playing.
> 
> Help. Me. Please.



My sincerest condolences, Rilv. 

And you just reminded me of when I changed the channel at work the other day and saw Glenn Beck ranting about the situation. All I could think of was how old he looks now. Never have I felt more jaded.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Edit: As a final note, the fact that I've actually been in the presence of someone looking at pictures of the other guy who died and examining them in great detail to exclaim all about the wounds. There is something deranged, something wrong with someone who sits there and derives pleasure from the mortal wounds of others in my opinion. I guess the loss of human life stops being a tragedy as long as it is "those guys" right? Good grief.


This is true, in my opinion, those people are just as stupid as the terrorists themself, maybe even more. But it is just too easy, to play bad ass, when siting on your ass and watching 1000 cops trying to catch one criminal.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 20, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Honestly, I haven't really kept up with the story in the news because its a giant fear mongering circlejerk. People cheer for suspect's deaths when we haven't even proven them guilty


EDIT: And I'm going to fuck right off because I am not thinking right, either.

Sorry thread and Butterflygoddess for wasting your time.


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 20, 2013)

Me for one I am happy they caught the guy and I hope he rots in prison for the rest of his life!!!


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> So do we have a motive expressed by these two? Have they been quoted saying anything? Can someone link to hard evidence linking them to a religious, political or, ideological goal? I'm hearing people mention Islam, but is that proven? Is it proven they did it -for- Islam?
> 
> Forgive me if I am a bit depressed at how fast people start bleating terrorism rather than referring to them as they are; Violent, sociopathic criminals. Chances are there is some proof and I just haven't been bothered to go find it, as frankly I don't care "Why they dunnit".



As far as I have seen, the motives aren't known. An uncle of the suspects said their motive was "Being losers, hating everyone around them." Which actually may sum it up quite well: hate.



Rilvor said:


> I am just so tired of seeing people work themselves up into a frenzy, sick of people rallying and spewing their vengefulness in such meaningless ways. I rarely stoop to have to tell people that I don't give one single fuck about how much they want these guys dead or hurt, give me the facts and shut the hell up already.



One thing that bothers me about the media frenzy around these sorts of attacks is that it really affects at least one member of my family. I'm pretty sure that, up to the capture of the second suspect, she's been glued to the news, filled with nervous and angry energy. I hate seeing that. People, at least those who weren't affected by this, shouldn't let these events have such a negative impact on them.


----------



## Machine (Apr 20, 2013)

My television has been on for the past five days so we can keep up with the story, but I think I quit now that I see and hear this stupid rally of cheers.

These people are insane.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> My television has been on for the past five days so we can keep up with the story, but I think I quit now that I see and hear this stupid rally of cheers.
> 
> These people are insane.



What's wrong with people being excited after a terrorist is captured?


----------



## Machine (Apr 20, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> What's wrong with people being excited after a terrorist is captured?


I would rather see them treat this with solemn regard instead of hooting and flailing like bloodthirsty hill-people. :I


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> I would rather see them treat this with solemn regard instead of hooting and flailing like bloodthirsty hill-people. :I


Well it's not like they forgot about the deaths and injuries.  It's still deeply affecting the city, but it was just such a relief for them to know that the people who terrorized their city for a week are no longer walking around as free men.


----------



## Azure (Apr 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> I would rather see them treat this with solemn regard instead of hooting and flailing like bloodthirsty hill-people. :I


dont expect so much from the regular american joe. because he is little more than a blood thirsty hill person when he feels threatened, even if that threat is vestigial and remote.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> I would rather see them treat this with solemn regard instead of hooting and flailing like bloodthirsty hill-people. :I



They're terrorists who hurt and killed completely innocent people, and now they're finally in custody and won't threaten thousands of lives anymore.

There's nothing uncivilized about being happy when you don't have to be worried about being blown up when you leave your home in the morning.

EDIT: Seriously, they were only arrested. How does people cheering _over an arrest_ insult your sense of decency?


----------



## Azure (Apr 20, 2013)

Rigby said:


> They're terrorists who hurt and killed completely innocent people, and now they're finally in custody and won't threaten thousands of lives anymore.
> 
> There's nothing uncivilized about being happy when you don't have to be worried about being blown up when you leave your home in the morning.


I dont really think a single lightly armed fugitive has the potential to threaten thousands of lives. i understand that its a representation of emotional catharsis, its just immaturely done, for a nation that supposedly prides itself on the premise of innocent until proven guilty. not to mention the new media blaring the buzzwords MUSLIM and TERRORIST, it just adds to a celebration of intolerance and hate. they havent even asked the guy a single question, or uncovered any more than a brief video segment featuring the two suspects. SUSPECTS. people have forgotten what that word means, and they went right to the victory bonfire. they havent even figured out if there are more people involved in this shindig, so the whole safety angle could very well be an illusion now couldnt it?


----------



## Rasly (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone, who enjoys the suffering or killing of other people, for whatever reason, is an asshole.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 20, 2013)

Azure said:


> I dont really think a single lightly armed fugitive has the potential to threaten thousands of lives.



I meant that as in "there are thousands of people in Boston, he could kill any of them," not that he could kill thousands total.



Azure said:


> i understand that its a representation of emotional catharsis, its just immaturely done, for a nation that supposedly prides itself on the premise of innocent until proven guilty. not to mention the new media blaring the buzzwords MUSLIM and TERRORIST, it just adds to a celebration of intolerance and hate. they havent even asked the guy a single question, or uncovered any more than a brief video segment featuring the two suspects. SUSPECTS. people have forgotten what that word means, and they went right to the victory bonfire. they havent even figured out if there are more people involved in this shindig, so the whole safety angle could very well be an illusion now couldnt it?



This is a great critique, but of the media, not the people. Were they cheering because they think they're Muslim or because they think they just set off bombs and killed three people? Probably the second one, and they'd probably cheer whether they were Catholic, Muslim, Atheist, or whatever. The media, on the other hand, is probably doing just what you're saying, celebrating intolerance and hate.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't see how celebrating the arrest is in poor taste. I understand that it may be premature to assume that everyone involved was caught, but wasn't the guy involved in a shoot-out and on the run? While we shouldn't draw any conclusion just yet, I don't see why people should be overly cautious, considering the evidence.

This is not to say I'm celebrating. I just wouldn't blame people for being happy that these highly suspicious guys have been stopped, and I guess we'll see what information comes out... once the guy recovers some. Did he just go into some guy's boat to bleed to death or die of untreated gunshot wounds/infections? Obviously the guy didn't want to be seen by law enforcement, and he didn't want to go to a hospital.


----------



## Azure (Apr 20, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I meant that as in "there are thousands of people in Boston, he could kill any of them," not that he could kill thousands total.


yeah, but so could any gang banger, or serial murderer, or an auto accident. those things dont stop happening, whereas this extremely rare occurence is being overplayed to the maximum.



Rigby said:


> This is a great critique, but of the media, not the people. Were they cheering because they think they're Muslim or because they think they just set off bombs and killed three people? Probably the second one, and they'd probably cheer whether they were Catholic, Muslim, Atheist, or whatever. The media, on the other hand, is probably doing just what you're saying, celebrating intolerance and hate.


i just think people are a reflection of what you see being broadcast, especially in events like this one. there have been a ton of missteps and misinformation in this thing from the get go, and people have been rather quick to embrace some or all of it. i just think there should be a bit more tact on their part. i stand by my comparison to the average american joe being a hooting bloodthirsty hill person, it is terribly apt. while the celebration may be of an individual or community nature, the overall pall cast upon it by the more visible powers that be is one of racial and sectarian vengeance, intertwined with disgusting nationalist overtones. all premature of course, since in all truth nobody know SHIT beyond the fact that some dudes were caught that might be involved.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh hey I wonder how FaF reacting to the suspect getting arreste- . . .

Seriously guys?  Seriously?  He blew up three people, injured well over a hundred others and killed a cop.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 20, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh hey I wonder how FaF reacting to the suspect getting arreste- . . .
> 
> Seriously guys?  Seriously?  He blew up three people, injured well over a hundred others and killed a cop.



Oh, and he ran over his brother. (damn, I just found out about that now. I'm a little late on hearing the details..)


----------



## Aleu (Apr 20, 2013)

Wait, he ran over his own brother? The one that helped him or am I mixed up?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 20, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Wait, he ran over his own brother? The one that helped him or am I mixed up?



Apparently, and while he was still alive in the shootout.

"Dzhokhan Tsarnaev was so desperate to escape he ran over his brother as he lay wounded."
source


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2013)

Grimfang said:


> Apparently, and while he was still alive in the shootout.
> 
> "Dzhokhan Tsarnaev was so desperate to escape he ran over his brother as he lay wounded."
> source


Yeah Dzhokhan is so screwed and will never again see freedom ever again.  Still the question remains, "why?" Will we ever actually find out why these two kids did this?


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 20, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah Dzhokhan is so screwed and will never again see freedom ever again.  Still the question remains, "why?" Will we ever actually find out why these two kids did this?



Who knows, this whole thing speaks random. Another thing is, this was very fast....Anyone noticed?
But not going to make assumptions myself, I am still catching up on all the details too. ( working class peeps gonna work )


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Who knows, this whole thing speaks random.


It's like they woke up one day and went,
"You bored too?"
"Mmmhmmm"
"Want to go do something?"
"Sure, what do you do want to do?"
"Idunno, what do you want to do?"
"Have you ever wondered what it's like to kill someone?"
"Maybe"
"Wanna go do it?"


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 20, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It's like they woke up one day and went,
> "You bored too?"
> "Mmmhmmm"
> "Want to go do something?"
> ...



Won't surprise me if that is how it started. But I mean random like what was to gain? just fear? Just death? What was the moving point? Who was shaken? Why shake them?


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 20, 2013)

So this is what I have figured out so far:

The two suspects robbed a 7-11... but then they didn't.
They carjacked a Mercedes SUV, but then there's some kind of Honda accord or civic in the pictures posted on Twitter. Where did that come from?
The younger brother escaped on foot, according to police, but actually escaped by driving away and running over his brother, according to the media.
What's with that footage I saw yesterday on CNN of police training guns on a guy lying on the ground, not moving. The older brother? Why does he look dead? I thought he was taken to a hospital and died there.
One online news article says there was a police raid in another town and 3 people were arrested, but the police are saying the brothers had no accomplices. So the raid was unrelated, then?
I don't even know, the media can't even get their stories right.

The father and mother of the suspects claim that they're innocent and this is a government conspiracy. So what are they going to do, join the terrorists and try to blow up the US as well? Revenge for their sons? Cute. I can tell you that parents often don't know a lot about kids. My family doesn't even know I'm a furry.

Oh god, all the anti-Islamic crap. A Saudi is detained, turns out he's innocent and was just profiled for being arab, and it turns out it's two US citizen caucasians with muslim ties. Yet some still continue with the bigotry. And right wingers get angry that some liberals assumed it was right wing extremists, saying that liberals were trying to vilify all right wingers. Forgetting about Timothy McVeigh. Forgetting about the Atlanta Olympics.
Some Republican senators want him to be tried as an enemy combatant and sent to Gitmo. Yes, a US citizen, sent to Gitmo. Great plan, let's just strip citizen terrorist suspects of ALL their rights.

I sometimes wonder why such young people would commit acts of violence like this. I guess at a young age like that they're easily coercible. It almost seems to me that the older brother had issues and was radicalized, and then brought his younger brother into it. And it makes me wonder if the younger brother was brainwashed or dragged into this, as it does seem like the older brother was the mastermind. If that's the case I feel a bit sorry for the younger brother, as he could have done great things with his life but instead decided to follow Big Brother into insanity. In any case it's a waste of youth and a future to devote it to killing others.




ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Good news, the suspect is alive and in custody. A  trial means a lot. In anger, I wish his legs were blown off. Fuck that  guy.



Good idea. He's no longer a danger to anyone, let's  just blow his limbs off in anger and petty revenge. Sounds like an  excellent plan. :V


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 20, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Good idea. He's no longer a danger to anyone, let's  just blow his limbs off in anger and petty revenge. Sounds like an  excellent plan. :V


Well, if he's so deep into Islam and passionate about it as he seemed to be, and his attacks were in fact religiously motivated, he should have no qualms against continuing to be a good boy and be subjected to some old fashioned Sharia law.
Or did his faith suddenly vanish now that the shit hit the fan?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 20, 2013)

Grimfang said:


> Apparently, and while he was still alive in the shootout.
> 
> "Dzhokhan Tsarnaev was so desperate to escape he ran over his brother as he lay wounded."
> source




This is getting crazier by the minute.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 20, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Still the question remains, "why?" Will we ever actually find out why these two kids did this?


Maybe, but it doesn't matter one fuck anyway as the conserfascists will spin it into Islamic/Foreignese Peril.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 20, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> Maybe, but it doesn't matter one fuck anyway as the conserfascists will spin it into Islamic/Foreignese Peril.


And can u blame them for that? almost all muslims are crazy fanatics (yes, those that live in usa and suchlike countries, are usualy not that aggressive). I mean, we got christians under control, but muslims are still pretty dangerous psychopaths, even today, if you were born in muslim country, and you choice to change your religion, you will be killed, no wonder, psychic of those people is all broken, i don't blame them, you guys could be on their place, if you were unlucky enough to be born in one of those muslim countries.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 20, 2013)

wha?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol. Again, she's lost.




Rasly said:


> And can u blame them for that? almost all muslims are crazy fanatics (yes, those that live in usa and suchlike countries, are usualy not that aggressive). I mean, we got christians under control, but muslims are still pretty dangerous psychopaths, even today, if you were born in muslim country, and you choice to change your religion, you will be killed, no wonder, psychic of those people is all broken, i don't blame them, you guys could be on their place, if you were unlucky enough to be born in one of those muslim countries.



Oh, *I see*. For good fucking reason. First you go on my thread talking some stuff about real art and what is and isn't such and now, you come here generalizing an entire group of people. Mass labeling doesn't help diddly dick you know. Like, what in the fuck, Rasly?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Lol. Again, she's lost.



Not lost. Just astounded.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 20, 2013)

Rasly said:


> And can u blame them for that? almost all muslims are crazy fanatics (yes, those that live in usa and suchlike countries, are usualy not that aggressive). I mean, we got christians under control, but muslims are still pretty dangerous psychopaths, even today, if you were born in muslim country, and you choice to change your religion, you will be killed, no wonder, psychic of those people is all broken, i don't blame them, you guys could be on their place, if you were unlucky enough to be born in one of those muslim countries.


Woah, way to generalise a huge portion of the human population with the actions of a minority....

Jeez


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2013)

Rasly said:


> psychic of those people is all broken.



I don't even...


----------



## Teal (Apr 20, 2013)

Rasly said:


> psychic of those people is all broken


 So they're telekinetic now? Or did you mean Psyche?


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 20, 2013)

Rasly said:


> And can u blame them for that? almost all muslims are crazy fanatics (yes, those that live in usa and suchlike countries, are usualy not that aggressive). I mean, we got christians under control, but muslims are still pretty dangerous psychopaths, even today, if you were born in muslim country, and you choice to change your religion, you will be killed, no wonder, psychic of those people is all broken, i don't blame them, you guys could be on their place, if you were unlucky enough to be born in one of those muslim countries.



I would stop being incredibly racist.

People in some parts of the world are predisposed towards violence, yes, but that does not excuse this level of generalization. Might as well say every single kid in the ghetto is a dangerous psychopath.


And, quite frankly, if not for other countries, those places would not be as near as fucked up as they are now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 20, 2013)

Either way, he's fucking wrong.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 20, 2013)

Rasly said:


> And can u blame them for that? almost all muslims are crazy fanatics (yes, those that live in usa and suchlike countries, are usualy not that aggressive). I mean, we got christians under control, but muslims are still pretty dangerous psychopaths, even today, if you were born in muslim country, and you choice to change your religion, you will be killed, no wonder, psychic of those people is all broken, i don't blame them, you guys could be on their place, if you were unlucky enough to be born in one of those muslim countries.




If you can say "muslims are still pretty dangerous psychopaths" based on the things that only a small group of people on the extreme side of the scale do then could we class all Christians as heartless, disrespectful bastards because of the Westboro Baptist Church?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 20, 2013)

Let's move on from his comment. 

After all a waste is a terrible thing to mind.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 20, 2013)

Honestly, he's not that far off from the truth, and that's coming from someone who actually lives in Saudi. 
I wouldn't call the people here "crazy fanatics or psychopaths", but it sure seems like they're indocrinated, and very much afraid of their god to have any sort of opinion for themselves
We beheaded our latest "witch" just a year ago, for goodness's sake! This religion is a fucking cancer.

Edit- See it like this:
Is my grandma a good person? Sure, I haven't met a sweetest woman in my life. I adore her as a person.
Will she , or the unwavering majority of the population for that matter,stand up for me  if I'm ever convicted of apostasy,sorcery or somesuch and sentenced to death? Absolutely not! 
She'd be scared that helping or protesting against it wouldn't please Allah, and she'd end up in hell for it.   So off my head goes! And so the savagery goes on forever!


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 20, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Honestly, he's not that far off from the truth, and that's coming from someone who actually lives in Saudi.
> I wouldn't call the people here "crazy fanatics or psychopaths", but it sure seems like they're indocrinated, and very much afraid of their god to have any sort of opinion for themselves
> We beheaded our latest "witch" just a year ago, for goodness's sake! This religion is a fucking cancer.
> 
> ...




This shows alot of what many need to see.

Why I say this is people in the middle east and other such places are not savages, nor psychopaths, just simply people accustomed to violent cultural beliefs. Like racists in the deep south.

The people themselves aren't really evil.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 20, 2013)

Rasly said:


> And can u blame them for that? almost all muslims are crazy fanatics (yes, those that live in usa and suchlike countries, are usualy not that aggressive). I mean, we got christians under control, but muslims are still pretty dangerous psychopaths, even today, if you were born in muslim country, and you choice to change your religion, you will be killed, no wonder, psychic of those people is all broken, i don't blame them, you guys could be on their place, if you were unlucky enough to be born in one of those muslim countries.


This is exactly how we DON'T want to react to this whole ordeal.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Ohh sweet, I share a birthday with one of the bombers.



Seven billion people in the world, and only 366 days to go between 'em.  There's never been a day in which some crazy wasn't having a birthday somewhere.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 20, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Seven billion people in the world, and only 366 days to go between 'em.  There's never been a day in which some crazy wasn't having a birthday somewhere.


Yes, indeed!

I hear some massive loonie called Jesus was born on the same day as me, for example.
The nerve of that guy! :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It's like they woke up one day and went,
> "You bored too?"
> "Mmmhmmm"
> "Want to go do something?"
> ...



"I'm a nice, sweet 19yo Russian college student. I have lots of friends who love me. I am getting perfect grades at a prestigious college. I have my whole life in front of me.

Instead, I think I'm going to follow my insane brother and blow a bunch of people up, and then get into a gunfight with police. YOLO!!!"



Hinalle K. said:


> Well, if he's so deep into Islam and passionate about it as he seemed to be, and his attacks were in fact religiously motivated, he should have no qualms against continuing to be a good boy and be subjected to some old fashioned Sharia law.
> Or did his faith suddenly vanish now that the shit hit the fan?


While he may or may not be a follower of Sharia, that doesn't me we are. We don't practice that kind of stuff here and we shouldn't stoop to their level.



Hinalle K. said:


> Honestly, he's not that far off from the truth, and that's coming from someone who actually lives in Saudi.
> I wouldn't call the people here "crazy fanatics or psychopaths", but it sure seems like they're indocrinated, and very much afraid of their god to have any sort of opinion for themselves
> We beheaded our latest "witch" just a year ago, for goodness's sake! This religion is a fucking cancer.
> 
> ...



That's what you get when you have a strict monotheistic religion started by a desert nomad to rally other violent savage desert nomads under him so he could conquer other parts of the desert because that's basically what desert nomads did back then where there's limited water and food. Though oddly Islam used to be pretty peaceful during the Ottoman days.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 21, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> "I'm a nice, sweet 19yo Russian college student. I have lots of friends who love me. I am getting perfect grades at a prestigious college. I have my whole life in front of me.
> 
> Instead, I think I'm going to follow my insane brother and blow a bunch of people up, and then get into a gunfight with police. YOLO!!!"



The whole thing reminds me of the DC sniper situation, where you had the one hardline radical (John Mohammad, the "father" figure) and one subordinate (Lee Malvo, the adopted "son"). Save for that relationship, chances are the younger party would have turned out to be a solid guy.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 21, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I would stop being incredibly racist.
> People in some parts of the world are predisposed towards violence, yes, but that does not excuse this level of generalization. Might as well say every single kid in the ghetto is a dangerous psychopath.
> And, quite frankly, if not for other countries, those places would not be as near as fucked up as they are now.


First, muslim is not a race. Second, if majority of those people act this way, it is not a generalization, it is a fact.



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If you can say "muslims are still pretty dangerous psychopaths" based on the things that only a small group of people on the extreme side of the scale do then could we class all Christians as heartless, disrespectful bastards because of the Westboro Baptist Church?


I would not wonder, if "someone" is paying WBC to act this way, so this "someone" could gather sympathy points (or donations) by going against them, at least, in this case this whole WBC story would make some sense.



Raptros said:


> Woah, way to generalise a huge portion of the human population with the actions of a minority....


There are about 500 milions of muslims, that live their fascist muslim countries where human rights mean nothing, and they are just as crazy as those Boston bombers, and then you call them minority?! while the population of usa is only 300 millions. If it wasn't for europa, you would be already overrun by them.



Teal said:


> So they're telekinetic now? Or did you mean Psyche?


Very funny, ofcourse i mean psyche, i was writing it late at night, so i mistyped a bit.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 21, 2013)

Rasly said:


> First, muslim is not a race. Second, if majority of those people act this way, it is not a generalization, it is a fact.
> 
> I would not wonder, if "someone" is paying WBC to act this way, so this "someone" could gather sympathy points (or donations) by going against them, at least, in this case this whole WBC story would make some sense.
> 
> ...




So a racist view of people you never met is a fact?

Those Jews did cause the black plague! :V


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 21, 2013)

Rasly said:


> First, muslim is not a race. Second, if majority of those people act this way, it is not a generalization, it is a fact.
> 
> There are about 500 milions of muslims, that live their fascist muslim countries where human rights mean nothing, and they are just as crazy as those Boston bombers, and then you call them minority?! while the population of usa is only 300 millions.


The issue with that first statement is that the vast majority of Muslims are not radical terrorists.  And as far as living in fascist countries with oppressive leaders, how does that make them radical?  So just because they live in a certain area they're psychos who would commit mass murder?  That makes absolutely no sense.  Just because they live in fascist Muslim countries doesn't mean they are anti-human rights and anti-America.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 21, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> The issue with that first statement is that the cast majority of Muslims are not radical terrorists.  And as far as living in fascist countries with oppressive leaders, how does that make them radical?  So just because they live in a certain area they're psychos who would commit mass murder?  That makes absolutely no sense.  Just because they live in fascist Muslim countries doesn't mean they are anti-human rights and anti-America.



Hell, look at H.K.

He's a homosexual yifftastic furry bottom of salty love! :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> @ Rasly: Oh, so we're going back to the "muslims are dirty sand n******" way of thinking. So what's your solution to containing these Allah-worshipping subhuman filth? Laws preventing them from immigrating to America? Profiling? Or good old-fashioned internment camps?
> 
> Your paranoia didn't drive the muslims out of the country after 9/11 and it's sure as hell is not going to work now. No one cares about your BUGABOO THE MUSLIMS ARE OUT TO GET US schtick anymore. All you're doing is shoring up justification in the minds of those who want go and attack said Muslim countries.


I agree, there's what 2 billion muslims in the world?  To Rasly, just cause a small percentage of them do stuff like this doesn't mean all 2 billion of them are "derm terrorists out to kill ours murrican freedums".  That's like claiming cause Stalin was Atheist that every Atheist is a anti-american communist.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 21, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I agree, there's what 2 billion muslims in the world?  To Rasly, just cause a small percentage of them do stuff like this doesn't mean all 2 billion of them are "derm terrorists out to kill ours murrican freedums".  That's like claiming cause Stalin was Atheist that every Atheist is a anti-american communist.



Sorry, must have gotten that stereotype from CC. (not really) :V

We should probably get back on topic soon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't care, I want to address this.

...Rasly, leave the thread or shut up. PLEASE. I cannot believe you just said that the majority (*not entirety*) of a group acting a certain way means it is a crystal clear, irrefutable, laser etched in diamond FACT that the whole of a population is uniform in these extremist actions. Not even said without reservation either. All according to you because you know, you have the credentials to declare as much, right? If you do, they must've been dump out of a box of Lucky Charms.

You know, Fox news gives Republicans a bad rap. Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh, Bill O'Reilly, and many others put a stigma on their political group. But one of my BEST friends is a republican with excellent upstanding values, open eyes, and an opinion of her own. Kind of like Muslim women who try and break the chains of their oppression and are killed for it. But they're still nutters with grenades strapped to their chests, right Arbiter RAAAASSLY?

And no, I'm not being aggressive to bandwagon or because it's cool, but because this is the THIRD goddamn time I've caught you trying to assert your misinformed, biased, ass backwards, disgusting ideology as fucking law.


----------



## Azure (Apr 21, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Honestly, he's not that far off from the truth, and that's coming from someone who actually lives in Saudi.
> I wouldn't call the people here "crazy fanatics or psychopaths", but it sure seems like they're indocrinated, and very much afraid of their god to have any sort of opinion for themselves
> We beheaded our latest "witch" just a year ago, for goodness's sake! This religion is a fucking cancer.
> 
> ...


yup, thats the short and long of it. americans are very fucking privileged(or woefully unworldly) to have the nice, peaceful, crushed under the majority type of muslim in their country, instead of having it run by sharia law. do they still operate the secret police over there to make sure everybody is praying, no woman is unescorted or driving, and everybody is burqua'd up? i remember being threatened by one when i was a wee laddie of 12 or so, because my mother wasnt wearing her headscarf properly. good thing my dads boss had some serious pull in that town, because when i mentioned who he worked for, the guy basically fucked off(and this was back right after the first iraq war, so they were hella chummy with murrika because we basically castrated one of their chief regional rivals(A SECULAR MUSLIM SADDAM HE WAS)).  good people, yes, when their culture ALLOWS them to be. otherwise, pure unadulterated lunacy that breeds evil intent for the sake of a fictional entity.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> @ Rasly: Oh, so we're going back to the "muslims are dirty sand n******" way of thinking. So what's your solution to containing these Allah-worshipping subhuman filth? Laws preventing them from immigrating to America? Profiling? Or good old-fashioned internment camps?
> 
> Your paranoia didn't drive the muslims out of the country after 9/11 and it's sure as hell is not going to work now. No one cares about your BUGABOO THE MUSLIMS ARE OUT TO GET US schtick anymore. All you're doing is shoring up justification in the minds of those who want go and attack said Muslim countries.


 I know this is gonna look bad on me, but, I don't trust any Muslim. Last year, down a few houses, was Muslim kids who live there, and there was a catholic group that was moving across the street, and as they came by, the kids said "Fuck christians" loudly. I am personally not a religious person, but I feel that these people have hate in their heart enough that they could strike us any minute(not just the kids). They don't like christians, and I live where christians do, so they might do some shit in this area. I live in brooklyn, NY BTW. I don't feel safe around them, and nothing will ever change that, unless they change their actions. And yes, I understand anyone can commit criminal behavior other than Islamic people, but the actions, plans, and their secretive behavior makes me feel unsafe and what their group supports or what the are planning next.  From what I am hearing, the government didn't check the suspects that well before they returned from Russia. I support closed boarders for this reason, just to check the background of the foreigner. If other countries can do this, so can we.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I know this is gonna look bad on me, but, I don't trust any Muslim. Last year, down a few houses, was Muslim kids who live there, and there was a catholic group that was moving across the street, and as they came by, the kids said "Fuck christians" loudly. I am personally not a religious person, but I feel that these people have hate in their heart enough that they could strike us any minute(not just the kids). They don't like christians, and I live where christians do, so they might do some shit in this area. I live in brooklyn, NY BTW. I don't feel safe around them, and nothing will ever change that, unless they change their actions. And yes, I understand anyone can commit criminal behavior other than Islamic people, but the actions, plans, and their secretive behavior makes me feel unsafe and what their group supports or what the are planning next.  From what I am hearing, the government didn't check the suspects that well before they returned from Russia. I support closed boarders for this reason, just to check the background of the foreigner. If other countries can do this, so can we.


Newsflash: Hardly anyone likes christians. Just because they say "fuck christians" doesn't mean shit.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Newsflash: Hardly anyone likes christians. Just because they say "fuck christians" doesn't mean shit.


 Just saying, I don't trust people who bluntly says it out loud. They flat out bomb people as well. I could imagine what their parents are teaching them at home. Born in a christian family, I was never taught to flat-out say "fuck anyone" or taught to kill.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

...And another one blatantly generalizing. -_-


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Just saying, I don't trust people who bluntly says it out loud. They flat out bomb people as well. I could imagine what their parents are teaching them at home. Born in a christian family, I was never taught to flat-out say "fuck anyone" or taught to kill.


So because they're Muslim it means they're taught to kill?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Born in a christian family, I was never taught to flat-out say "fuck anyone" or taught to kill.


You mean like the dude that flew a plane into a IRS building a couple years ago?  Or the people that bomb abortion clinics?

Every group has fucking crazies.
Atheists have those fucking crazies that believe it would be okay to put christians in internment camps "re-education" centres and beat the shit out of them "teach them the errors of their ways"
Buddhists have people who go out and light themselves on fire and even a hundred years ago their religion was used to justify slavery "servitude".
Hinduism teaches that if they stop worshipping their gods that their gods will harm their families and willing to take out acts of violence against others if they do stop worshipping.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

Word. Even crazies have crazies that pull crazies that the crazies find crazy. Crazy fact of life.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Word. Even crazies have crazies that pull crazies that the crazies find crazy. Crazy fact of life.


Yeah the whole notion of "well my <insert group here> has never ever done anything evil and we're perfect saints that are paragons of human morality and anyone that ever says anything to the contrary is wrong" is well take it away jeff goldblum-
"That is one big pile of shit"


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 21, 2013)

Azure said:


> yup, thats the short and long of it. americans are very fucking privileged(or woefully unworldly) to have the nice, peaceful, crushed under the majority type of muslim in their country, instead of having it run by sharia law. do they still operate the secret police over there to make sure everybody is praying, no woman is unescorted or driving, and everybody is burqua'd up? i remember being threatened by one when i was a wee laddie of 12 or so, because my mother wasnt wearing her headscarf properly. good thing my dads boss had some serious pull in that town, because when i mentioned who he worked for, the guy basically fucked off(and this was back right after the first iraq war, so they were hella chummy with murrika because we basically castrated one of their chief regional rivals(A SECULAR MUSLIM SADDAM HE WAS)).  good people, yes, when their culture ALLOWS them to be. otherwise, pure unadulterated lunacy that breeds evil intent for the sake of a fictional entity.


Yes, it hasn't changed, especially if you're unlucky enough to live in bigger cities such as Jidda or Riyadh. Honestly, I don't think it will ever change. This whole country is stuck in the past.
Did you ever stop by the justice square there and happen to catch a public execution going on? 
I envy you for having gotten away from this place at such an early age! I swear, I can't wait for the day I finally escape from all this non-sense.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I know this is gonna look bad on me, but, I don't trust any Muslim.



I'd trust any Muslim a hell of a lot more than I'd trust you. In your painting an entire culture and billions of people with a broad brush you start to go down the same road that the Klan and every other group that discriminates against an ethnic group walks on. 

At the risk of being warned for ad hominems: how can you be so goddamn stupid? So...EVERY Muslim in your eyes is a potential terrorist. The Muslim who's outspoken against the violence perpetrated by the tiny minority? He's a threat. The guy who works midnights at the gas station who's just trying to support a wife and child on a pitiful wage, and keeps a low profile so that he won't be fired? He's looking for an excuse to scream "ALLAH ACKBAR!!!!" and blow up a church. The child who practices Islam only because his parents force him to, and plans to abandon it when he grows up? Uh oh, we'd better lock away little Achmed before he shoots up his school like how so many other Muslim kids - oh wait, they practically never do that. What's next, bringing back phrenology and saying that Muslims are inherently prone to violence because they have big noses?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think atheists have crazies, Unless, you were being sarcastic. I do get fed up with everyone or any group of people at some point. Today it's Muslims, yesterday or the day before it was Christians. It depends on what annoys me and what's bothering me. Sometimes, I don't care what's logical anymore, as long as I can vent myself and how I feel.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I envy you for having gotten away from this place at such an early age! I swear, I can't wait for the day I finally escape from all this non-sense.


Probably should go to a country like Belgium or something.  Canada has friggin long hospital lines and good luck trying to see a doctor before killing over.  The USA has a crazy extremist right group with a ton of cash trying to take over the government that don't realize people find them absolutely crazy and think it's just a matter of throwing more money at elections to get people to like them.  Australia has ridiculous porn laws and some really crazy laws.  South Korea may be flattened if North Korea does attack and if they do attack North Korea will probably use their nukes and chemical weaponry.  Germany is having problems with people not integrating into the country's society and thus is causing conflict between them.  Greece is fucked.  Cyprus is fucked as well.  Mexico is pretty much having a all at war with drug lords and you're likely to get shot.  I forget which of the nordic countries, but one of them is having problems with neo-nazis making a comeback politically.

Every country has something about it that sucks, but if you really want to move to a different country it's best to try and find the country that sucks the least.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I don't think atheists have crazies, Unless, you were being sarcastic.


  You've got to be kidding.  When the G20 Summit was in Pittsburgh, atheists marched around the city breaking in windows, looting, and throwing rocks at the police for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> So...EVERY Muslim in your eyes is a potential terrorist.


 Possibly, how the fuck do I know what's going on in people's minds? Like I said before, I don't approve of any group of people who want power. Last fucking hundreds and thousands of years it was Christians. I feel threatened around certain people as of now, and I can't really help it, unless they stop their bullshit and stop planning secretive attacks. So when Christians do stupid shit, doesn't the majority of people specifically, the moderates/liberals generalize them and get mad at them and call all conservatives bigoted assholes? So why the fuck aren't we allowed to talk about people who actually secretively blow up shit?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Possibly, how the fuck do I know what's going on in people's minds? Like I said before, I don't approve of any group of people who want power. Last fucking hundreds and thousands of years it was Christians. I feel threatened around certain people as of now, and I can't really help it, unless they stop their bullshit and stop planning secretive attacks. So when Christians do stupid shit, doesn't the majority of people specifically, the moderates/liberals generalize them and get mad at them and call all conservatives bigoted assholes? So why the fuck aren't we allowed to talk about people who actually secretively blow up shit?


Go to a better therapist.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> You've got to be kidding.  When the G20 Summit was in Pittsburgh, atheists marched around the city breaking in windows, looting, and throwing rocks at the police for no reason whatsoever.


 What does that have to do with religion. being that that it was police and shit, I don't see what it has to do with atheism or religion? You include their atheism like it had any influence.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Go to a better therapist.


 Explain.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Explain.


Reread your posts. You generalize a group of people for the actions of a minority AND recently you bitch about how people generalize. So because there are some people that generalize then that means it's okay but in the same breath you bitch and complain about it. 
Get off FAF and find a therapist because your mind is a gigantic fuck that is clustered.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

Blatant hypocrisy and misplaced paranoia to summarize Aleu's post. 
...
Didn't you make a thread about how you feel closeminded anyway? The dots, they be connecting...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> What does that have to do with religion. being that that it was police and shit, I don't see what it has to do with atheism or religion? You include their atheism like it had any influence.



Well many off them resorted to violent protests.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Blatant hypocrisy and misplaced paranoia to summarize Aleu's post.
> ...
> Didn't you make a thread about how you feel closeminded anyway? The dots, they be connecting...


 People come bitching to me about generalizing, when I am only trying to point out they are doing it as well. They are the fucking hypocrites themselves.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Apr 21, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> You've got to be kidding.  When the G20 Summit was in Pittsburgh, atheists marched around the city breaking in windows, looting, and throwing rocks at the police for no reason whatsoever.


Methinks you need to read up on what an "atheist" actually is.

The Islam's isn't worse than Christianity; lots of secularized hoi polloi who only pay lip service to their purported religion, a power elite that holds the world in its death grip and the obligatory bomb-throwing fringe.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> People come bitching to me about generalizing, when I am only trying to point out they are doing it as well. They are the fucking hypocrites themselves.


1. Not everyone here generalizes
2. That doesn't make it right for you to do.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 21, 2013)

It's painfully obvious the people in this thread who have never had the opportunity or inclination to make an actual Muslim friend... Because if they _had_ known a Muslim neighbor growing up, and had gone to their birthday parties, eaten dinner at their homes, heard the way their families verbally and emotionally reacted to terrorist attacks, etc... then they would recognize how dumb and simplistic their world view is. 

Islam is a sharply divided religion - there are people in it who are the most violent of the violent, and then there are people who are the most peaceful and loving among the good. I have two close friends who are Muslim - one from Turkey, another from Palestine - and despite all of these stories on the news about "oh he was such a nice guy, I can't believe it, yada yada yada", I have NO doubts whatsoever that they are good people. When I hear people talking like that on the news, my assumption is that they never knew the person they are talking about _nearly_ as well as they are claiming they did. They're most likely giving these interviews to get their faces on the news and feel special. Because already, there are signs that the people who _really_ knew these two brothers sensed something wrong. Something dark.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Newsflash: Hardly anyone likes christians.


 And you talk about me generalizing.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 21, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> Methinks you need to read up on what an "atheist" actually is.
> 
> The Islam's isn't worse than Christianity; lots of secularized hoi polloi who only pay lip service to their purported religion, a power elite that holds the world in its death grip and the obligatory bomb-throwing fringe.


umm, I know what an atheist is.  I also know what happened in the city that I live in.  I'm not saying that all atheists walk around vandalizing the city, but Metal said that there are no crazy atheists, and I showed that there are.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> And you talk about me generalizing.


I said hardly anyone. Not everyone. Damn.


----------



## Azure (Apr 21, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> It's painfully obvious the people in this thread who have never had the opportunity or inclination to make an actual Muslim friend... Because if they _had_ known a Muslim neighbor growing up, and had gone to their birthday parties, eaten dinner at their homes, heard the way their families verbally and emotionally reacted to terrorist attacks, etc... then they would recognize how dumb and simplistic their world view is.
> 
> Islam is a sharply divided religion - there are people in it who are the most violent of the violent, and then there are people who are the most peaceful and loving among the good. I have two close friends who are Muslim - one from Turkey, another from Palestine - and despite all of these stories on the news about "oh he was such a nice guy, I can't believe it, yada yada yada", I have NO doubts whatsoever that they are good people. When I hear people talking like that on the news, my assumption is that they never knew the person they are talking about _nearly_ as well as they are claiming they did. They're most likely giving these interviews to get their faces on the news and feel special. Because already, there are signs that the people who _really_ knew these two brothers sensed something wrong. Something dark.


go to turkey, or the west bank. then you can talk about simplistic views. and yes, i have had muslim friends, it becomes a neccessity when you live in their country in the midst of their culture.



Hinalle K. said:


> Yes, it hasn't changed, especially if you're unlucky enough to live in bigger cities such as Jidda or Riyadh. Honestly, I don't think it will ever change. This whole country is stuck in the past.
> Did you ever stop by the justice square there and happen to catch a public execution going on?
> I envy you for having gotten away from this place at such an early age! I swear, I can't wait for the day I finally escape from all this non-sense.


yes. that is a memory i will have with me forever. a dark, terrible memory. to counter that, even though i despise religion, the_ azan _is a magical, mysterious thing to hear when somebody sings it artfully(except at 3 in the morning, stupid moon phases), and the arabic language is quite lovely sounding and poetic.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> It's painfully obvious the people in this thread who have never had the opportunity or inclination to make an actual Muslim friend... Because if they _had_ known a Muslim neighbor growing up, and had gone to their birthday parties, eaten dinner at their homes, heard the way their families verbally and emotionally reacted to terrorist attacks, etc... then they would recognize how dumb and simplistic their world view is.


 And then they have the potential to do something behind your back, just like those two guys did in the Boston bombing, and everyone kept saying the typical cheesy "were normal american kids". I'm sure a lot of you people wouldn't appreciate a Christian family inviting you for dinner, parties, holidays etc... and then votes against gay rights, pretending they love you.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> And then they have the potential to do something behind your back, just like those two guys did in the Boston bombing, and everyone kept saying the typical cheesy "were normal american kids". I'm sure a lot of you people wouldn't appreciate a Christian family inviting you for dinner, parties, holidays etc... and then votes against gay rights, pretending they love you.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> So why the fuck aren't we allowed to talk about people who actually secretively blow up shit?



Because not all of them "blow up shit". Just because one group of them down your street insulted some Christians doesn't mean _every_ Muslim would do the same.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> And then they have the potential to do something behind your back, just like those two guys did in the Boston bombing, and everyone kept saying the typical cheesy "were normal american kids". I'm sure a lot of you people wouldn't appreciate a Christian family inviting you for dinner, parties, holidays etc... and then votes against gay rights, pretending they love you.



Hahahaha. EXACTLY the same language as the racist that hates blacks because he thinks they're going to jack his car and rape his woman.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I'm sure a lot of you people wouldn't appreciate a Christian family inviting you for dinner, parties, holidays etc... and then votes against gay rights, pretending they love you.




You're generalizing again, saying all Christians don't accept gay rights.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2013)

Well this thread just went stupid fast.

Just some thoughts on why they may have done what they did.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 21, 2013)

Azure said:


> go to turkey, or the west bank. then you can talk about simplistic views. and yes, i have had muslim friends, it becomes a neccessity when you live in their country in the midst of their culture.



Then the problem is the culture, and the people who subvert religion to their own personal agendas. Not the religion itself. Even "self radicalized" Muslim extremists like the Ft. Hood shooter, the D.C. sniper (and yes, I'm sure it will eventually turn out, the Boston Marathon bombers) take their cues from insane radicals operating overseas. Assimilated Muslims don't just wake up one morning, read the Quran, and say "YES! Jihad." Rather, a tiny percentage of them buy into bullshit perpetrated by crazies who have most of their influence in these insane, repressive regimes you talk about. Meanwhile, 99.9% of Muslims who are lucky enough to live in free-thinking, open societies view Jihad as a fucking disgrace.

I find it hard to believe that if you actually knew many of your Muslim neighbors, you wouldn't know a few who at least _secretly_ believed everything they were fed was a sham. Secretly, of course, because they enjoy keeping their heads attached. Yet these types of Muslims get discounted in everyone's recollection.

If you need any more evidence that psychotic dictators can create a like-minded, homicidal society even in the absence of Islam (or any religion for that matter)... look no father than North Korea.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> And then they have the potential to do something behind your back, just like those two guys did in the Boston bombing, and everyone kept saying the typical cheesy "were normal american kids". I'm sure a lot of you people wouldn't appreciate a Christian family inviting you for dinner, parties, holidays etc... and then votes against gay rights, pretending they love you.



That's called blind paranoia, not reason. I also like how you avoided the second half of what I said instead of confronting it. Because the people who it turns out knew these guys the best DID see troubling signs from them (and particularly the older brother) in the weeks leading up to the attack... Drinking with a classmate once or twice after an intramural soccer game doesn't put you in a position to judge someone's ideologies. Most of the people talking about how they were just "normal kids" were no more than casual acquaintances (P.S. pretty much nobody has said this about the older brother, fwiw).


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 21, 2013)

MetalVelocity, you really should see a different therapist about your paranoia. It's a self-perpetuating spiral of illogic that feeds negativity.


----------



## Azure (Apr 21, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Then the problem is the culture, and the people who subvert religion to their own personal agendas. Not the religion itself. Even "self radicalized" Muslim extremists like the Ft. Hood shooter, the D.C. sniper (and yes, I'm sure it will eventually turn out, the Boston Marathon bombers) take their cues from insane radicals operating overseas. Assimilated Muslims don't just wake up one morning, read the Quran, and say "YES! Jihad." Rather, a tiny percentage of them buy into bullshit perpetrated by crazies who have most of their influence in these insane, repressive regimes you talk about. Meanwhile, 99.9% of Muslims who are lucky enough to live in free-thinking, open societies view Jihad as a fucking disgrace.


its not so cut and dried as you make it seem. and most muslims DONT live in free thinking, open societies. and the major impetus and creator of much of muslim culture is islam. jihad is a spelled out, clearly defined part of the quran. youve just gotten the american, dumbed down, safe for television version of things, to be honest.



sunshyne said:


> I find it hard to believe that if you actually knew many of your Muslim neighbors, you wouldn't know a few who at least _secretly_ believed everything they were fed was a sham. Secretly, of course, because they enjoy keeping their heads attached. Yet these types of Muslims get discounted in everyone's recollection.


this is of course, completely based on an assumption. we certainly cant interview every single muslim, now can we? and so what if a few of them dont believe it? they live in perpetual fear of a majority who will KILL THEM if they dare to express such a thought. not a good argument to make about a culture you'd wish to cast in a light of peace and tolerance. makes christianity look almost pleasant, which frightens the shit out of me.



sunshyne said:


> If you need any more evidence that psychotic dictators can create a like-minded, homicidal society even in the absence of Islam (or any religion for that matter)... look no father than North Korea.


we arent talking about north korea. the psychotic dictators you speak of are democratically elected, or born into the position. or more frequently, pulling the strings from behind the scenes via the religious arm of a sharia law state.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> You're generalizing again, saying all Christians don't accept gay rights.


 I didn't generalize jack shit this time. I am saying if it happened to be a case where you were with a christian family and they didn't support gay rights, yet they showed you respect in person.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 21, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I didn't generalize jack shit this time. I am saying if it happened to be a case where you were with a christian family and they didn't support gay rights, yet they showed you respect in person.




Well to me the way you worded it kind of made me think that you were generalizing, but if that wasn't the intention then my apologies.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2013)

Theme of this thread...


----------



## Machine (Apr 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Theme of this thread...


My mind goes to the Final Hour song instead, really.

This is a greeeaaaaat discussion.


----------



## Azure (Apr 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Theme of this thread...


lets not bring my wife into this :v


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 21, 2013)

Azure said:


> its not so cut and dried as you make it seem. and most muslims DONT live in free thinking, open societies. and the major impetus and creator of much of muslim culture is islam. jihad is a spelled out, clearly defined part of the quran. youve just gotten the american, dumbed down, safe for television version of things, to be honest.



Yeah, and acceptance of slavery, stoning of sodomites, etc. are also clearly spell-out parts of the Bible. Most modern Christians wouldn't condone any of that, though. 

It's a two-way street, you know. If you've observed the mindset of Muslims who live in brutal, dictatorial, Sharia law-driven regimes, and I've observed the mindset of Muslims who live in an open, free-thinking society, why do think YOU necessarily have the clearer picture of what Islam really is?



Azure said:


> this is of course, completely based on an assumption. we certainly cant interview every single muslim, now can we? and so what if a few of them dont believe it? they live in perpetual fear of a majority who will KILL THEM if they dare to express such a thought. not a good argument to make about a culture you'd wish to cast in a light of peace and tolerance. makes christianity look almost pleasant, which frightens the shit out of me.



It's not based on assumption, it's based on listening. Listen to the thoughts of Muslim immigrants to the United States, and take them at face value. You'll see this attitude repeated dozens, then hundreds, then thousands of times. Not to mention, the entire scenario you just described actually matches _perfectly_ with the point I'm trying to make. If it's either all-in or you get beheaded, how are you to know what the majority of people TRULY think?



Azure said:


> we arent talking about north korea. the psychotic dictators you speak of are democratically elected, or born into the position. or more frequently, pulling the strings from behind the scenes via the religious arm of a sharia law state.



Very few are democratically elected. Almost all of those who _are_ elected get elected in the shadow/aftermath of one of those brutal dictatorial regimes, by a populace that's still largely brainwashed. Being born into the position or brutally forcing your way into is way more common, and again, it's an example of exactly what I'm talking about: greed and the hunger for power.


----------



## Azure (Apr 21, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Yeah, and acceptance of slavery, stoning of sodomites, etc. are also clearly spell-out parts of the Bible. Most modern Christians wouldn't condone any of that, though.


because of the laws and protections afforded by a secular society, which cancels out the dogmatic, arcane bullshit.



sunshyne said:


> It's a two-way street, you know. If you've observed the mindset of Muslims who live in brutal, dictatorial, Sharia law-driven regimes, and I've observed the mindset of Muslims who live in an open, free-thinking society, why do think YOU necessarily have the clearer picture of what Islam really is?


because the percentage of muslims that live in free thinking societies is utterly insignificant compared to the over 2 billion that live in oppressive theocracies, dictatorships, and flawed democracies. here have a look at this, and consider the fact that indonesia is the only muslim majority state to be acknowledged as an actual democracy by world standards. which leaves a lot of room for the above governments. and its not as if these dictators and governments forced themselves into power against the unwilling. support has to come from SOMEWHERE, doesnt it? more than likely a popular majority led to such a thing.



sunshyne said:


> It's not based on assumption, it's based on listening. Listen to the thoughts of Muslim immigrants to the United States, and take them at face value. You'll see this attitude repeated dozens, then hundreds, then thousands of times. Not to mention, the entire scenario you just described actually matches _perfectly_ with the point I'm trying to make. If it's either all-in or you get beheaded, how are you to know what the majority of people TRULY think?



yeah, and the muslim population of america is a grease spot on the greater muslim world, not even ONE PERCENT. and taking things at face value is really really intellectually dishonest. the majority of the people are more than likely the ones who gave the support and strength to the regime that governs them, so they THINK that everything is just hunky dory. the people who escape it are the ones who disagreed, so of course theyll be singing the praises.




sunshyne said:


> Very few are democratically elected. Almost all of those who _are_ elected get elected in the shadow/aftermath of one of those brutal dictatorial regimes, by a populace that's still largely brainwashed. Being born into the position or brutally forcing your way into is way more common, and again, it's an example of exactly what I'm talking about: greed and the hunger for power.


as i said before, support has to come from somewhere. dictatorships and authoritarian regimes dont just magic their way into power, somebody put their beliefs and willpower behind it. as for the brainwashing, look no further than the culture created by the religion that means "submission" literally.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 21, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Honestly, he's not that far off from the truth, and that's coming from someone who actually lives in Saudi.
> I wouldn't call the people here "crazy fanatics or psychopaths", but it sure seems like they're indocrinated, and very much afraid of their god to have any sort of opinion for themselves
> We beheaded our latest "witch" just a year ago, for goodness's sake! _*This religion is a fucking cancer*_.
> 
> ...



Isn't this truth, Religion in any forum I would say.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 21, 2013)

[B said:
			
		

> Kosdu[/B];3197672]So a racist view of people you never met is a fact?


I start to think that you have no idea what racism means.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> I know this is gonna look bad on me,  but, I don't trust any Muslim. Last year, down a few houses, was Muslim  kids who live there, and there was a catholic group that was moving  across the street, and as they came by, the kids said "Fuck christians"  loudly. I am personally not a religious person, but I feel that these  people have hate in their heart enough that they could strike us any  minute(not just the kids). They don't like christians, and I live where  christians do, so they might do some shit in this area. I live in  brooklyn, NY BTW. I don't feel safe around them, and nothing will ever  change that, unless they change their actions.


I think that real difference between christians and muslims is that muslims are actually take their religion seriosily.

If some random single kid would yell "fuck muslims" to a group of muslims, they woud beat up him hard, they would not even care that he is just a kid. Sure there are rare exceptions, but what difference does it make, if most of them are still unstable and dangerous extremists.




Aleu said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


I think he wanted to show you, that you should not get in the van just because someone is offering you a candy. You should not underestimate peoples ability to hide their true personality.



Azure said:


> as i said before, support has to come from somewhere. dictatorships and  authoritarian regimes dont just magic their way into power, somebody put  their beliefs and willpower behind it.


Finaly, someone said that.



I want to point out, once again, that i am talking about people that live in muslim countries (except the exceptions)!! Muslim immigrants, is a different story. I think the fact, that they are moving out of their country, shows that they don't like what is going on in there. Then from other side, i have seen some dangerous extremists between muslim immigrants too.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 21, 2013)

Rasly said:


> I want to point out, once again, that i am talking about people that live in muslim countries (except the exceptions)! Muslim immigrants, is a different story. I think the fact, that they are moving out of their country, shows that they don't like what is going on in there.


Just because someone doesn't leave a Muslim country and come to America doesn't make them an extremist.  It isn't easy or affordable to pick up your things, leave the only place you've ever known for your entire life, and move halfway across the globe.


----------



## Rasly (Apr 21, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Just because someone doesn't leave a Muslim country and come to America doesn't make them an extremist.  It isn't easy or affordable to pick up your things, leave the only place you've ever known for your entire life, and move halfway across the globe.


Except the exceptions.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 21, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Isn't this truth, Religion in any forum I would say.


 It kind of makes me sad that what my family taught me and brought me up with turned out to be false and has done nothing for us and only caused more problems, yet they still continue to pray for answers or results. Sometimes I don't even know what's true anymore, and I constantly try to think about it or try to find it. As a child, you think your parents teach you the truth, because they're your parents and you trust them and you were raised a certain way. However, growing up, you figure wouldn't every parent/grand parent tell their child the truth? That's impossible, especially with different religious backgrounds, morals, ideas, etc...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 21, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Except the exceptions.


Well yes there are exceptions, those who actually do hold extremely radical beliefs.  But that's all they are, exceptions.


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2013)

"I think every single jew is a terrible monster. Except the exceptions". 


This ain't reddit, so cut down the racism and don't derail this into a thread bashing all religion (or islam in particular) because I'm getting incredibly tired of that bullshit. If you want to speak objectively about how much theocratic governments suck, be my guest, as long as it's related to the topic at hand (the bombing). But don't turn this into a bigotry party, and I swear to Richard Dawkins that if this turns into another holier-than-thou, "all religion is evil forever" thread I'm permabanning everyone involved.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey, so you guys remember that Dhzokhar Tsarnaev guy we were talking about a while ago?

You know, the guy who supposedly bombed some folks and then had an unconsciousness party in someone's boat?

I mean, unless you want to spend another four pages straight bickering about something NOBODY is going to agree on. I hear high blood pressure is all the rage these days, so by all means~


----------



## Rasly (Apr 21, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Well yes there are exceptions, those who actually do hold extremely radical beliefs.  But that's all they are, exceptions.


Well, all that i have seen, and experienced myself, takes me to a different conclusion.

meanwhile in saudia arabia




Corto said:


> "I think every single jew is a terrible monster. Except the exceptions".
> 
> 
> This ain't reddit, so cut down the racism and don't derail this into a  thread bashing all religion (or islam in particular) because I'm getting  incredibly tired of that bullshit. If you want to speak objectively  about how much theocratic governments suck, be my guest, as long as it's  related to the topic at hand (the bombing). But don't turn this into a  bigotry party, and I swear to Richard Dawkins that if this turns into  another holier-than-thou, "all religion is evil forever" thread I'm  permabanning everyone involved.


Jews are not that bad.

While islam is probably the cause for the bombing, it should be legit to discuss it here.

Also, funny how people using words like racism, to shut up people they don't agree with.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 21, 2013)

Rasly said:


> Well, all that i have seen, and experienced myself, takes me to a different conclusion.
> 
> meanwhile in saudia arabia


I have to admit I got a kick out of that.  But if the majority of Muslims held terrorist beliefs, Al-Qaeda's power and support wouldn't be dwindling the way it is.  Again, these were two people.  I haven't heard anything about them having support from the Muslim world.
Back on topic, this article tells you about what kind of the person suspect 2 is, not that we didn't now already. http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/20/us/boston-younger-brother/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 21, 2013)

Guys, Corto said drop it. Keep on topic.
*
EDIT: The next one to derail the thread by replying to my (or any other staff's) warnings about not derailing gets an immediate week long ban from me. We are not opening a discussion, we are enforcing the rules. So shut it. -Corto*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2013)

I will say this though; I was fairly impressed with how well the cops handled the manhunt for the two brothers and how quickly they responded.  They launched a massive manhunt for the two and didn't go around shooting up random people's cars and didn't burn the suspect alive.

There are good cops out there and Boston PD proved themselves to be so.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 21, 2013)

So, I found an interesting take on the bombing, and I have to admit I agree with the general statement: the suspects were found and caught in spite of, not because of, the encroachments on our liberties in the name of safety.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> So, I found an interesting take on the bombing, and I have to admit I agree with the general statement: the suspects were found and caught in spite of, not because of, the encroachments on our liberties in the name of safety.


That's a good point actually, you can encroach on civil liberties all you want it will not make people safer at the end of the day.

That's probably going to be one of the first questions to pop up when his trial starts is questioning how come we're not any safer today than when we were on 9/11 and are our counter-terrorism measures actually effective?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 22, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> That's probably going to be one of the first questions to pop up when his trial starts is questioning how come we're not any safer today than when we were on 9/11 and are our counter-terrorism measures actually effective?



If that happens, and if it gets widely reported, then I will be very pleasantly surprised.  I fear it won't, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> If that happens, and if it gets widely reported, then I will be very pleasantly surprised.  I fear it won't, though.


Well not that question exactly, just a lot more fear mongering and more "Why didn't Obama stop this from happening?!  It's the governments job to stop them terrorists from attacking america!"


----------



## Aleu (Apr 22, 2013)

Funny that these are the same people who bitch about how gun control is pointless because people will always find a way to kill others. If someone wants to fuck shit up and cause mayhem to prove a point, there's always going to be terrorism. Homegrown or no.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 22, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Funny that these are the same people who bitch about how gun control is pointless because people will always find a way to kill others. If someone wants to fuck shit up and cause mayhem to prove a point, there's always going to be terrorism. Homegrown or no.



Except we don't call it terrorism if we can't find some way to embrace jingoism while doing so. ;V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 22, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Except we don't call it terrorism if we can't find some way to embrace jingoism while doing so. ;V


that IS a good point. It's only a terrorist if someone else is terrorizing us.


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 22, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> So, I found an interesting take on the bombing, and I have to admit I agree with the general statement: the suspects were found and caught in spite of, not because of, the encroachments on our liberties in the name of safety.



It should also be noted that the suspects were found and caught by _smart trained professionals_ with professional skills and a fuckton of resources, not by "a good [civilian] guy with a gun". NRA please take note.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 22, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> It should also be noted that the suspects were found and caught by _smart trained professionals_ with professional skills and a fuckton of resources, not by "a good [civilian] guy with a gun". NRA please take note.



are these the same guys known as the heroic american police force that never do wrong


----------



## Nashida (Apr 22, 2013)

So according to this he's communicating with police by writing, he's not talking due to a throat wound that is being considered a suicide attempt instead of (what probably was) a gunshot wound from the boat shootout:
http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/...g-suspect-responding-to-questions-by-writing/


----------



## cobalt-blue (Apr 22, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> It should also be noted that the suspects were found and caught by _smart trained professionals_ with professional skills and a fuckton of resources, not by "a good [civilian] guy with a gun". NRA please take note.




https://vine.co/v/bU6YvrOvnvx


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 22, 2013)

cobalt-blue said:


> https://vine.co/v/bU6YvrOvnvx


 that is fucking hilarious!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> are these the same guys known as the heroic american police force that never do wrong



The guy who lost both of his legs during the bombing ID'd the suspect.

Also appears he may have killed his older brother by running over him. Probably panic and thought he was dead already, but he did drag him a bit when he ran over him trying to escape from the police.

The other strange thing was that the younger brother actually responded to a Twitter post with the fake story of the guy who lost his girlfriend when he was going to "propose" to her and said it was a Fake Story.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 22, 2013)

Seems like to me the older brother succeeded in dragging his younger one into his little pit of misery.
And now the older one's gone and the younger one will have the rest of his life to regret fucking shit up. Really, I wonder if he thinks this was all worth it. What the heck was he thinking? I'm still really curious about his motive.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

So, I guess what I've learned about the aftermath of the bombing is:



People hate our government for doing it's job. 
 

People hate the police, even though the instances of police brutality pale in comparison to the numbers of good officers who do their jobs. Because "brutality" is often times what gets quote mined when someone wants to stick it to those of us who are celebrating the competency of government on this issue. 
 

People hate the Marines/Airmen/National Guard volunteers at the Marathon for rushing into help the victims of the bombing after the bombs went off. DO-GOODERS! HISS!!!!! (saw this yesterday, now it's gone) 
 

People hate Americans. Like some people hate Artichoke dip, it CAN become a real movement! 
 

People hate victims, because victims make them feel funny emotions like empathy. 
 

People hate survivors, because they ... survived. Obviously, attacks against Americans should be deadlier. 
 

People, also, hate Chechens. Same people who've never known they've ever known a Chechen hate ... Chechens. 
 

People especially hate hipster Chechens that look like the all-American skateboarder. He's not the bomber! He's just that cute kid that works at the Goth-n-Go! 
 

If that's not enough, people also hate "American" victims, especially because it's extra fun to hate American victims of terror ... because it's like, embracing the irony! Even though the victims had nothing to do with the war on terror, or those who orchestrate either side of the belligerents present in the issue, still ... blaming them makes sense if you want to promote or sell some new fuck all theory about how the world sucks or something. Ignoring the fact that nobody should be a victim of a crime like this, people still feel it's their right to politically and emotionally intimidate others into agreeing with them that the victims had it coming!  
 

People also hate victims that are injured and demand justice ... but only when they're American. Because Americans don't need justice, what, with killing off most of the Native Americans with the common cold, and war. Also? Slavery, and Iraq. Americans are just ... you know ... guilty, and aren't human. 
 

People also hate Americans who cry about terrorism, but then think nothing of the terrorism we're causing overseas in places like Syria. Go FSA! Kill all the traitors! Because you don't have a country or friend left. Gotta' love our false proxy wars for freedom, right Kony 2012 faggots? We just had to have that war, right? Oh well, it doesn't matter. FSA can do whatever they want, as long as it's about ... our version of freedom! Wait, what does this have to do with Boston? Well, you see, we complain about terrorism when we're "bombed", whine, cry, and bitch, and than continue to work in ways that perpetuate terror in other countries. We should just go back to drawing stick figures of the Prophet Muhammad. No, wait ... 
 

People think the bombers are still innocent. _*I don't know why.*_ Recent evidence suggests those people are dip-shits. 
 

People want the bombers to be innocent, because hey, everyone needs a good conspiracy theory to come true! Right? Your version of the truth matters more than the truth itself, right? It's what sells these hats! 
 

People ... ugh, I don't know, want to punish others for celebrating their capture? Yes, that's happened, apparently people don't like it when the underdog, violent criminal gets captured. I don't know why, either. Probably something to do with hating ... 
 

the gays. Talk radio never ceases to amaze me! 
 

People hate Obama, for reasons that don't make sense ... for example, to get these guys, he didn't have to invade a country to make his point. _*Shocker!*_ 
 

People hate Bush because that's never going to go out of style, and for reasons that again, don't make sense. Washer and Dryer fucks up? Bush used it last, blame that asshole. Didn't you know he's also the same prick that invaded Iraq and botched Washington's war plans for forcing every Iraqi from Basra to Baghdad to celebrate Saddams downfall like Ewoks via tree villages? Always bet on blaming Bush. 
 

People hate terrorists. Like, they just fucking discovered terrorists yesterday! Oh boy, generation Kony 2012! You'll suck a dick if it makes a crusader happy! 
 

People hate religion, because religion is apparently what got to these young men. Ignoring everything every psychologist has ever said about the two boys, ever. 
 

People hate Islam because ... terrorists? Uhm ... 
 

People hate Christianity for not being more hate-able? Not more WBC quotes, yawn. 
People hate people who defend the actions of our government on this issue, hate those who know that the real story of the Boston Bombings was simply just two crazies unfortunately lost in a web of bullshit blowing fuckers up, rather than government hating our asses enough to use a false flag operation to take our guns, and especially hate those who aren't going to stick around to hear another Pablam or Platitude on why what happened isn't really what transpired. 
I should also mention that people hate guns, liberals, conservatives; you know, useless points to the whole idea of detonating two bombs to injure and kill innocent people minding their own shit. 
People also hate that anyone else suffering from this bombing could disagree with the view that the bombers were both framed, and entirely innocent, peace loving people that wouldn't hurt a fly! Who had their whole lives ahead of them, now ruined by the people attempting to hold them accountable! The Stuebenville Defense. -CF 

Haters gonna hate. Good day!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

Bambi, you're forgetting the people going, "Those poor Chechen brothers.  They had their whole lives ahead of them and now one's dead and the younger brother is going to prison.  Won't someone think of them?"


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Bambi, you're forgetting the people going, "Those poor Chechen brothers.  They had their whole lives ahead of them and now one's dead and the younger brother is going to prison.  Won't someone think of them?"


Find a source, I'll add it to the list. lol

EDIT: Found a good intro-source, but if others pop up, I'll add it for as long as we're still on page 25.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 22, 2013)

Good chances of the suspect getting the death penalty.  Personally, Iâ€™d rather see him sit in jail for the rest of his life.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/22/us/boston-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 22, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Good chances of the suspect getting the death penalty.  Personally, Iâ€™d rather see him sit in jail for the rest of his life.
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/22/us/boston-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


 The death penalty is fucking retarded. They could get more information off the suspect. What does killing another human being going to do? It doesn't change what he did, nor does it fix anything. Just think about it, killing him would make him not face his punishment, yet people think the death penalty is a punishment when it's not, because he won't even be alive to know what punishment is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Bambi, you're forgetting the people going, "Those poor Chechen brothers.  They had their whole lives ahead of them and now one's dead and the younger brother is going to prison.  Won't someone think of them?"


 I haven't seen them post in a while. Maybe they've finally grown a pair and accepted that such people are _not_ equal to their victims.


----------



## Toboe Moonclaw (Apr 22, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Bambi, you're forgetting the people going, "Those poor Chechen brothers.  They had their whole lives ahead of them and now one's dead and the younger brother is going to prison.  Won't someone think of them?"


But they arent white christian sports guys, i doubt they'll get much "Won't someone think of them?". I guess they are lucky to have "fair trial, even for murderers!" people.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that one bomber kid was kinda cute? :roll:


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Theme of this thread...



Eh, I'd go with this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 22, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I haven't seen them post in a while. Maybe they've finally grown a pair and accepted that such people are _not_ equal to their victims.


Yeah, the suspects blowing away a cop and running over your brother has that effect.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 23, 2013)

The carjacking victim said the only reason the bombers spared him was because he wasn't American.

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/04/boston-marathon-bombing-carjacking-victim-90415.html


----------



## Attaman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I haven't seen them post in a while. Maybe they've finally grown a pair and accepted that such people are _not_ equal to their victims.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and hope that this isn't a thinly veiled jab at certain posters who believe that things like human rights and rule of law shouldn't be discounted for mob rule, and actually towards people Cannon brought up.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 23, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Haters gonna hate. Good day!



Thank you for this, but any reason at all they get to spew their shit they are going to take it. 
I wasn't surprised, but disappointed I didn't get to hear anything new.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> So, I found an interesting take on the bombing, and I have to admit I agree with the general statement: the suspects were found and caught in spite of, not because of, the encroachments on our liberties in the name of safety.


Oh speaking of which I just read this by Nate Silver-
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytime...w-growing-resolve-to-live-with-terror-threat/
The short version is that yes people are still worried about terrorism, but people are starting to view it as a fact of life, not worried about themselves being victims of terrorists and no longer willing to give up personal freedoms to fight terrorism.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 23, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Did anyone else notice that one bomber kid was kinda cute? :roll:



I haven't seen a picture of either of them, and I don't want to. 

Oh great, first Hitler, now terrorist fetish.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 23, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I haven't seen a picture of either of them, and I don't want to.
> 
> Oh great, first Hitler, now terrorist fetish.



I will say I was sorta surprised they couldn't find a shitty photo of them. You usually expect a horrible, unflattering image to appear.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 23, 2013)

Apparently the guy they caught for the ricin letters was totally innocent.  They let him go and it seems like he was set up.


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 24, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh speaking of which I just read this by Nate Silver-
> http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytime...w-growing-resolve-to-live-with-terror-threat/
> The short version is that yes people are still worried about terrorism, but people are starting to view it as a fact of life, not worried about themselves being victims of terrorists and no longer willing to give up personal freedoms to fight terrorism.



Let's hope the US media gets that message, especially as more American die in traffic accidents or industrial accidents than by terrorist action per year. 

"Keep Calm And Carry On", indeed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Let's hope the US media gets that message, especially as more American die in traffic accidents or industrial accidents than by terrorist action per year.
> 
> "Keep Calm And Carry On", indeed.


Actually that's the opposite of what you should hope for.  If the usa media and usa government continues to press the "EVERYONE PANIC!" button then it's going to become nothing more than the equivalent of a cigarette warning label.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 24, 2013)

Indeed, I do not trust the media's attempts at whipping up the post-9/11 fear mode again. I haven't talked to a person yet IRL that's in a panic - they empathize with the victims, express hatred for the perpetrators and then go on with their day. If anything people wonder how these two went under the radar long enough to carry out their plan.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Indeed, I do not trust the media's attempts at whipping up the post-9/11 fear mode again. I haven't talked to a person yet IRL that's in a panic - they empathize with the victims, express hatred for the perpetrators and then go on with their day. If anything people wonder how these two went under the radar long enough to carry out their plan.


That's pretty much going to eventually become the norm, cause if you constantly at every opportunity tell people to go into a blind panic and run around in the streets screaming, "the end is near" eventually after ten years of telling people to go around screaming in a panic they're no longer going to listen to you telling them to have a freak out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2013)

I know it's a double post, but this really fucking pisses me off-
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...dent-requested-after-body-found-in-river?lite
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/24/us/rhode-island-missing-brown-student/index.html?hpt=hp_t3
FUCKING CONGRATULATIONS!  Sensationalist bullshit has officially gotten someone killed.  There is not a single fucking excuse for this and building up some random college student as a terrorist of course is going to get them killed.  I know hindsight is 20/20, but fuck me.  Going, "oh here's a picture of the suspected terrorist and here's his name and such" is going to get them killed.

There is not a single fucking excuse for this and anyone that says that building up a innocent person as a terrorist and as a result the innocent person getting killed is okay is fucking scum of the human race.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2013)

Why did the cops shoot a boy with no gun :\

Were they simply afraid he might try to run?

Nobody here even seems to care,

They just want him in the electrical chair.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 24, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Why did the cops shoot a boy with no gun :\
> 
> Were they simply afraid he might try to run?
> 
> ...


The neck wound is probably a botched suicide attempt though.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 25, 2013)

The two brothers planned on bombing Times Square.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/25/us/boston-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> The two brothers planned on bombing Times Square.
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/25/us/boston-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


It's a good thing they were caught when they were.  I know chances are someone they would have been caught, but if the older brother was wearing a bomb vest that would have not gone well.  There's so many ways that this could have ended very badly.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh cute. Tween 1D tumblr fans are now becoming obsessed with Dzhokhar. As in fangirling over him and fully believing he's innocent, because he's just sooooo dreamy.

This is why tween and younger teen girls are fucking retarded.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 26, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Oh cute. Tween 1D tumblr fans are now becoming obsessed with Dzhokhar. As in fangirling over him and fully believing he's innocent, because he's just sooooo dreamy.
> 
> This is why tween and younger teen girls are fucking retarded.


Hormones.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 26, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Oh cute. Tween 1D tumblr fans are now becoming obsessed with Dzhokhar. As in fangirling over him and fully believing he's innocent, because he's just sooooo dreamy.
> 
> This is why tween and younger teen girls are fucking retarded.



It's like a combination of stupidity, ignorance and Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 26, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Oh cute. Tween 1D tumblr fans are now becoming obsessed with Dzhokhar. As in fangirling over him and fully believing he's innocent, because he's just sooooo dreamy.
> 
> This is why tween and younger teen girls are fucking retarded.


I'm about to throw up.  What a bunch of total morons.  I wonder if this kid's parents know/care that their daughter has a mass murderer fetish.


----------



## Azure (Apr 26, 2013)

ok dude is not cute. curly hair is ugly, and that fakeass lil fuzzpatch. chechnyan please

no wonder i think women are irrational, THEY KEEP PROVING ME RIGHT :v


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 26, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I know it's a double post, but this really fucking pisses me off-
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...dent-requested-after-body-found-in-river?lite
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/24/us/rhode-island-missing-brown-student/index.html?hpt=hp_t3
> FUCKING CONGRATULATIONS!  Sensationalist bullshit has officially gotten someone killed.  There is not a single fucking excuse for this and building up some random college student as a terrorist of course is going to get them killed.  I know hindsight is 20/20, but fuck me.  Going, "oh here's a picture of the suspected terrorist and here's his name and such" is going to get them killed.
> ...



You're right, except that's not what happened... This kid was missing for a month before the bombing, which was probably part of the reason why he was suspected in the first place. They said he'd been in the water "a long time". Meaning he was dead well before he was suspected in the bombing.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 1, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Hormones.



I keep telling people hormones make people stupid... :V

Anyway, bumping this thread because of an update. Apparently some of the suspects friends have been arrested as well for trying to cover up for the suspects.

Also, because it was mentioned here and I don't think it has its own thread, the guy who was feuding with the Elvis impersonator in the Ricin case was arrested after the FBI found traces of Ricin and castor beans in his possession. 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/04/30/ricin-suspect-positive-tests-affidavit/2124767/
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/30/us/ricin-investigation/index.html?iref=allsearch


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 1, 2013)

Good news because we got these guys.  Bad news because we have no clue as to how many people were involved.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 1, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Oh cute. Tween 1D tumblr fans are now becoming obsessed with Dzhokhar. As in fangirling over him and fully believing he's innocent, because he's just sooooo dreamy.
> 
> This is why tween and younger teen girls are fucking retarded.



Even if he is really cute(which he is), this is creepy as fuck. You don't free terrorists or want them to be free, just because they are cute wtf.


----------



## Thorny (May 3, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Even if he is really cute(which he is), this  is creepy as fuck. You don't free terrorists or want them to be free,  just because they are cute wtf.


Why not?


----------



## Rilvor (May 3, 2013)

Thorny said:


> Why not?



I'll go out on a limb and assume you aren't a poster of dubious nature.

Because attractiveness is subjective and should absolutely not play any role in justice.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 6, 2013)

I've been hearing a lot in the media lately about protests over the burial of the elder brother.

Are people just that petty? All they're doing is putting the body in a hole in the ground. Let them bury the damn thing and get it over with. It's not like he's a child molester moving next door to a school.


----------



## Nashida (May 6, 2013)

You've been hearing correctly. Many people are outraged about burying him in MA, and are taking it out on the funeral director, who has literally done all he can do with what power he has. I'm also hearing and reading that his parents want the body sent back to Russia for burial, and a fund has been set up to raise money to send him back.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/...ev-s-parents-want-his-body-brought-to-russia/ The comments at the bottom of this are just ridiculous.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 7, 2013)

Oh, and guess what - the NRA is wading in to drum up more scaremongering about "oh, if only more people had guns this tragedy in Boston would be averted":



			
				Wayne LaPierre said:
			
		

> Imagine waking up to a phone call from the police, warning that a terrorist event is occurring outside and ordering you to stay inside your home. Iâ€™m talking, of course, about Boston. Where residents were imprisoned behind the locked doors of their homes â€” a terrorist with bombs and guns just outside.
> Frightened citizens, sheltered in place, with no means to defend themselves or their families from whatever may come crashing through the door.



Newsflash, numbnuts: 

1) The lockdown was _to enable the goddamn police to do their goddamn jobs_ - the last thing they needed was a bunch of wannabe Rambos getting in the goddamn way!
2) Bombers don't choose their targets because of "anti-gun laws" - they choose them for maximum effect of damage and publicity
3) How the fuck is someone with a goddamn gun supposed to defend themselves against a bomb that a bomber set in place minutes, hours or even _days_ before? Is the bomb just supposed to surrender because someone's packing heat?

Oh, and for good measure, look out for the OMFG bogeyman:


			
				Wayne LaPierre said:
			
		

> Lying in wait is a terrorist, a deranged school shooter, a kidnapper, a rapist, a murderer â€” waiting and planning and plotting â€” in every community across this country. Lying in wait right now. No amount of political schemes, congressional legislation, presidential commissions, or media roundtables will ever change that inevitable reality.



Yeah, because what America _really_ needs is even _more_ people packing deadly force pumped up to the eyeballs on rampant paranoia. Especially when all the gun manufacturers are creaming the profits in increased sales as a result!

Fucking arrogant pricks, the lot of them.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 7, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Oh, and guess what - the NRA is wading in to drum up more scaremongering about "oh, if only more people had guns this tragedy in Boston would be averted".



Ok, I'm all for less gun control, but that's just ridiculous. More guns aren't gonna stop terrorist attacks.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Ok, I'm all for less gun control, but that's just ridiculous. More guns aren't gonna stop terrorist attacks.


And having a gun doesn't stop shrapnel from a bomb.  What do people think that they're Neo from the matrix and can move in bullet time?


----------



## Bambi (May 7, 2013)

One time I intercepted shrapnel, here's how it works:

You stand there and pretend to be the biggest target ever. I think the NRA's legit. lol


----------



## CrazyLee (May 7, 2013)

Mayfurr said:


> Oh, and guess what - the NRA is wading in to drum up more scaremongering about "oh, if only more people had guns this tragedy in Boston would be averted"



Wow. That entire speech is full of a whole bunch of bullshit.


----------

